# csTimer released



## qq280833822 (Apr 4, 2012)

*csTimer (translation needed)*

cstimer: https://cstimer.net/
cstimer upcoming version: https://cstimer.net/new/

If you are a developer, you may find the source code of cstimer at: https://github.com/cs0x7f/cstimer

If you are willing to help translating cstimer into your native language, please go to https://crowdin.com/project/cstimer and select your language. If your native language is not on the list, just contact me and I'll add it.

==========
Jan. 6th 2019


Spoiler



Session Manager:
1. Able to merge/split sessions
2. Able to group sessions by session name or scramble type in session manager
3. Able to sort sessions by scramble type
4. Show solving date information in session manager
5. Show session name when confirming delete/merge/split
6. Add CSV export in session manager
7. Improve session manager ui for mobile devices

Scramble:
8. Using random-state 4x4x4 scramble by default, can be switched to random-move one for performance
9. make 'last scramble' unclickable when showing the last scramble
10. Using underline instead of '///' to indicate the specific move for SQ1 scramble
11. Add OLL Training scramble and able to select which oll case(s) to be trained
12. Able to select which cmll case(s) to be trained
13. Regroup sq1 CSP cases

Statistics:
14. Add statistics for split time, by clicking the mean cell of specific split in the time list
15. Able to show absolute index (in the time list) of aoX/moX when reported or exported

Tools:
16. Add cross-session statistics tool, you are able to do statistics for times from multiple sessions (selected by scramble type and/or solving date)
17. Show total time spent in (cross-session) statistics tools
18. Add accumulated time distribution, where '<t x/y' means there are totally y values less than t seconds, x values counted continuously from the latest value

Virtual Cube:
19. Add megaminx virtual cube
20. Able to change turning speed of virtual cube (up to infinity, thus, without animation)

Others:
21. Able to edit color schemes for scramble images, also affect the virtual cube
22. Logohint can be disabled
23. Able to set scramble/statistics/tools panel flat
24. Add timestamp in default filename of exported file
25. Able to customize font color besides white and black
26. Simple reconstruction exported to alg.cubing.net for Giiker cube


==========
Dec. 9th 2018


Spoiler



1. SQ1 CSP training (select shape(s) of the scrambled state)
2. Disable WCA inspection for BLD events
3. When using stackmatTimer, it is possible to use keyboard to start inspection
4. Use '///' when SQ1 leaves cubeshape (for scramble correctness)
5. Save solving date of each solve (for further analysis or export)
6. Display time split in statistics, and also solving date if enabled in "options->statistics->print solving date in statistics"
7. Add a session manager (opened by click 'Session', which was used to rename a session) to load, reorder, rename, insert and delete session(s)
8. Add middle layer in scramble image of SQ1
9. The logo of cstimer is now also a message display. It will hint PB in current session right now, and I'll use it to hint more kinds of information.
10. When "entering in times with" "typing" is selected, you are able to directly generate a scramble with empty input (just press enter).
11. You are able to click the button with dashed arrow to hide scramble settings, session selections, tools selections, and click the scramble area/tools area/dashed arrow in statistics area to re-show those hidden elements.
12. You are able to import data from other timers, see the last row of export dialog. CSTimer, BlockKeeper and TwistyTimer are supported right now. Different from import data, it only import sessions and append the imported session to the end of exist sessions. No data will be overwritten.
13. Fix some bugs.


==========
Nov. 3rd 2018


Spoiler



1. Add roux first stage solver (solve a 3x2x1 block)
2. Support Giiker super cube, auto CFOP/Roux time split, VRC display, auto hardware error detection, battery detection, etc


==========
Jun. 22nd 2018


Spoiler



1. Now you are able to login by your Google account and export/import your data to/from google server. CSTimer use Google drive service to store your data in your own Google drive space (in a hidden application directory according to Google's policy.) In current implementation, once the data is uploaded succesfully, it won't be deleted forever. I'll try to develop another tool to manage the uploaded data, since Google does not allow people browsing or editing their application directory.
2. MoYu Timer (a newly produced stackmat-like timer) is supported.
3. Add Redi cube scramble in MoYu's notation and scramble algorithm.


==========
Jun. 7th 2018
Login with WCA account


Spoiler



View attachment 9188
View attachment 9189

As shown in the picture, you are able to login with your WCA account now.
When you click on the WCA area, csTimer will redirect to WCA website for your authorization.
After authorization at WCA website, you are able to upload/download data to/from the server of cstimer using your WCA account by clicking "Import from/Export to server (WCA Account)", as shown in the second picture.

Note: All data are stored on the server of csTimer. WCA authorization is only for identification.
Note2: Import/Export functions are NOT automatically executed right now. So you must upload/download your data MANUALLY as conventional import/export functions.
Note3: Although data are saved on the server of csTimer, we will not collect any personal information of your WCA account, include name and WCAID.
Note4: The authorization procedure as well as the import/export procedure might fail due to several issues, e.g. network or server crash. We are trying our best to make it robust.


==========
Dec. 10th, 2017


Spoiler



Key Features:
1. customizable statistical indicators
2. scramble image for all WCA events
3. inverted time list and optimized ui for mobile devices
4. performance optimization, especially for large sessions, e.g. >100,000 values
5. multi-phase timing settings are saved in sessions by default. Hence, it will be automatically adjusted when switching sessions.

Since I use a different storage (IndexedDB) to store the session data, I'm not sure whether all of your data will be successfully move to the latest version. You may find the previous version at https://cstimer.net/old3/

Notice: https://cstimer.net/new/ will always be the latest version of cstimer and synchronized with the source code, while https://cstimer.net/ is considered as the main version of cstimer.

Here are all updates in detail:

Function updates and bug fixes

Customizable statistical indicators. Now you are able to statistical indicators calculated, which is mo3, ao5, ao12, ao100 by default. You can set it to any values you like, e.g. mo5, ao25, ao30, ao42, mo100, ao10000000, etc. See "Options -> Statistics -> Statistical indicators."
Add Redi cube scramble. Since I do not have plenty of time to write a random-state scrambler for Redi cube, it only generates random-move scrambles.
Add scramble image for clock and megaminx. Then, scramble images of all wca events are available now.
Add M moves in virtual rubik's cube mode, which is binded to key '5' and '6.'
Fix multi blindfold scrambles and clock scrambles.

User interface optimization

The time list is inverted, e.g. the average label is displayed at first, with the latest time next to it, and then the second latest time.
Only 50 values are displayed by default. Even though, when you scroll down to the end of time list, the next 50 values will automatically loaded and displayed. In this way, cstimer will not get frozen due to time list loading during conventional solvings.
We optimize the mobile user interface of cstimer. The statistics area and time list area are displayed in the same row, then they won't cover the current time displayed behind them.
The "option" and "about" dialog are optimized.
We add huge amounts of color schemes at "ABOUT -> Color Schemes", totally 99 different color schemes. Most of them are collected from Internet and the uploaded data.

Performance optimization

The calculation duration of 3x3x3 scramble and SQ1 scramble are optimized.
We add a simple scramble cache. In previous versions, cstimer will generate scrambles immediately when you finish timing, which might cause a tiny UI freezing. While in the latest version, cstimer will cache one scramble, and when you finish timing, the cached scramble will be displayed, and the generation of the next scramble will be executed a moment later.
The calculations of the statistics are optimized. If you only append values to the time list, the whole update of all statistics data are extremely fast even when you have huge amounts of values. According to my test, even you have 100,000 values in your time list, the calculation duration is less than 0.05 seconds. However, if you did some modification on the time list, the calculations are much slower, e.g about 1 seconds in a session with 50,000 values.
We decide to use IndexedDB as the storage of the session of cstimer due to the limit of localStorage. According to the documentation, the storage quota of localStorage is only 5MB, which only supports about less than 50,000 values. Instead, the storage quota of IndexedDB is dependent on your disk size, which can be considered unlimited.

Language support

We add Danish and Croatian. Thanks to the translation works by Alexander Mortensen and Dominik Vidaković



==========
Dec. 12th 2015


Spoiler



I've just committed an update. There isn't any functional changes in this update. The only difference is some details of the interface, especially the adaption for mobile devices. Detailly, if you open cstimer on a screen whose width-to-height ratio less than 5/6, cstimer will switch to mobile version automatically.
Furthermore, the size of the timer will automatically adjust according to the resolution of your screen. Hence, cstimer almost looks the same no matter you are using a 1366x768 screen or 3840x2160 screen. As cstimer is designed for 1366x768 screens before, you will find that the statistics bar, the scramble bar and the font size is much larger than previous versions on a 1920x1080 screen. If you wanna have smaller or larger statistics bar, scramble bar and font size, you may adjust "Options -> display -> Zoom" according to your habit.

I noticed that most of users will enable the statistics tools. So I add the statistics tools to the statistics area and displayed by default. Previous statistics tools will still work, but I recommend you close the statistics tools as it might cover the timer or the ao5/ao12 label. Here's a snapshot of the new statistics tool in the statistics area before the time list:


Spoiler











If you don't like it, you can disable it via "Option->Statistics->show summary before time list"


==========
Sep. 18th 2015
A simple synchronization function is supported.


Spoiler








As shown in the image, when you click "Export to server" and input your account (without any password or authentication), all your data will be uploaded to the server of cstimer. And when you click "Import from server" at some other devices with your account, all uploaded data will be downloaded and imported.

Notice:
1. The account id is the ONLY identification, anyone else can upload/download/edit your data if he gets your account id.
2. All data transmitted have not been encrypted, which means your data might be captured by third party.


==========
Sep. 5th 2015


Spoiler



Some optimization for the case of huge amounts (e.g. 1000+) of values.
First, if the number of values is larger than 100, only last 100 values will be displayed while the others are omitted. Of course you can click the "..." tag to view them:




Then, the statistic tool is about 100x faster. Once it spent several seconds for calculation if you have 1000+ values, but now, several milliseconds.
Now you can delete multiple values immediately. When you click the "X" button of some values, cstimer will ask you the number of deleted value. And then, these values started from current index will be deleted.




As shown in the picture, if you input "1"(of course the default value), only the value "3.14" will be removed. And if you input 2, "3.14" and "0.36" will be removed. And if you input a number no less than 5, all values will be removed.


==========
Aug. 5th 2015
*csTimer mobile version released!*


Spoiler



The mobile version is in beta version, and can be found at cstimer.net/mobile.php
Here's a snapshot of the timer:




It works well on most of the modern browsers, e.g. iOS Safari, Opera Mini/Mobile, Android browser, Blackberry browser, Chrome/Firefox for mobile, etc.
The session function is enhanced.
Firstly, you are able to create, delete and rename sessions, which means that the number of sessions is unlimited now.




Then, when you switch between sessions, scramble type will also be switched automatically (enabled by default), vice versa (automatically create a new session when you switch scramble type, which is disabled by default)




All data, include all sessions and all settings, can be exported now. The exported data which will be saved as a single txt file. And you can import the data from the exported txt file of course.
Notice: Once you import the data from exported txt file successfully, all of the settings and sessions will be covered by the imported data, and then the page will be reloaded.






==========
May. 25th 2015


Spoiler



Now you are able to rename your session names by clicking the "Session" string.






==========
Aug. 31st 2014


Spoiler



Use smaller font after the decimal point. If you don't like this, you can disable it at "Option" -> "display" -> use small font after decimal point.




Add scramble generator. Now you can generate several scrambles at once.




Add color settings. The color scheme of cstimer can be customized like qqtimer now.
Here's a snapshot:






==========
Jan. 25th 2014


Spoiler



- add skewb random-state scrambler
- add 2x2x2 EG Training scramble
- add ZBLS(zb last slot) Training scramble(last F2L slot with all edges oriented)
- add a label to display average near the timer






==========
Aug. 9th 2012


Spoiler



- add share-button
- add official blog
- support stackmat II and stackmat pro(it might not work quite well.) ARGS -> timer -> entering in times with "stackmat"
- integrated with twisty.js(virtual rubik's cube like hi-games.net), and all 3x3x3 scrambles are also available, which means that you may practise last-layer scramble with it. ARGS -> timer -> entering in times with "virtual"
- add statistics tools and time-distribution tools
- connect to insertion finder(http://mf.qiyuuu.com/cube/if.cube)
- add another 2 digital fonts
- fix several bugs, and it now works well on iphone or ipad

time-distribution tools:


Spoiler










statistics tools:


Spoiler













==========
Jun. 23rd 2012


Spoiler



1. You may input scramble from weekly competition, etc. see the demo:
[youku]XNDE4Mzk0MjI4[/youku]
2. Speeding up initialization of 3x3x3 random-state scrambler/solver. On my laptop, cstimer spends 200ms on initialization while qqtimer spends 500ms.
3. You might use keyboard shortcut to switch scramble types, session, also to remove all session or the latest time in the session, etc. see "ABOUT" document.
4. Fix many bugs.

The function of cstimer is quite like qqtimer, but actually, most part of it is different from qqtimer except statistics details and scramble. As you see it almost impossible to rewrite such scrambler as qqwref although I did do many modifies indeed, for example not all scrambler initialized at its launching thus saves memory, initialization time.

I think there still billions of bugs . So, any bug report, suggestion, complaint, encouragement is welcomed 


==========
update:


Spoiler



a) cmll, lse, zbll, cll, ell scramble is available now.
b) if the 3x3-random-state solver finds solution in 50ms, it'll continue finding shorter solution(s) until time over (50 ms). This makes 3x3 subset scramble(such as last layer, zbll, etc.) much shorter.
c) fast sq1-random-state solver released.


----------



## Carson (Apr 4, 2012)

Bug #1: I'm getting server error when I attempt to load the page.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 4, 2012)

I really like the cross solve; that would be a very good function for those who are looking to get their cross near-optimal. The speciality scrambles are very slow; otherwise I might give this scrambler a chance to generate scrambles for my LL comp. If you can speed it up, that would be good. The layout is better than qq, but the speed of the scrambles being generated would make me sway towards qq. Maybe it would be worth releasing this as a downloadable timer, to speed it up. This timer definitely has potential, though.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 4, 2012)

Carson said:


> Bug #1: I'm getting server error when I attempt to load the page.


 
It loads fine for me. Which browser are you using?


----------



## Carson (Apr 4, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> It loads fine for me. Which browser are you using?


Chrome

Just tried it with IE, here is what I get:


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Carson said:


> Bug #1: I'm getting server error when I attempt to load the page.


 
Just hit reload.


----------



## Carson (Apr 4, 2012)

It's working now.


----------



## benskoning (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like a qq copy I think I will stay with qq.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 5, 2012)

I love it. New main timer.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 5, 2012)

Very interesting interface. I think I'll try it for a bit.


----------



## aaronb (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, I love that you can have up to 10 stages; that could be really useful.  

But, I had refresh the page a few times before it loaded. It was just a blank page. I am using Firefox.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 5, 2012)

Love how I can break down my BLD solves into all four parts now.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 5, 2012)

aaronb said:


> But, I had refresh the page a few times before it loaded. It was just a blank page. I am using Firefox.


 
yup me too. and i'm using firefox too. But now it's working great!
I love how this timer looks and how you can click the times to see the scrambles, and click the number to delete. Overall, I love the interface and I'm definitely gonna use this timer from now on. Great job!


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 5, 2012)

Carson said:


> Bug #1: I'm getting server error when I attempt to load the page.


 
0.0 The connect is randomly, frequently, unpredictably reset by GFW(the great firewall) of China. Just fresh and fresh~(You may check the source code of it. If you get nothing, you know what happened)



ThomasJE said:


> I really like the cross solve; that would be a very good function for those who are looking to get their cross near-optimal. The speciality scrambles are very slow; otherwise I might give this scrambler a chance to generate scrambles for my LL comp. If you can speed it up, that would be good. The layout is better than qq, but the speed of the scrambles being generated would make me sway towards qq. Maybe it would be worth releasing this as a downloadable timer, to speed it up. This timer definitely has potential, though.


 
The cstimer's 3x3x3 solver is the same as qqtimer's. The only difference is I compressed it with closure(google's javascript tool) to reduce code size or speedup downloading. I'll check whether it does run much slower or just because of the bad network environment.


----------



## dcuber98 (Apr 5, 2012)

I love this timer but I have one question. Is there an average of 100 function?


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 5, 2012)

dcuber98 said:


> I love this timer but I have one question. Is there an average of 100 function?


 
Of course yes. Just Click the last row which shows "avg: XXX", you'll get such details like:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer
number of times: 101/101

best time: 0.01
worst time: 51.67

current mo3: 0.09 (σ = 0.02)
best mo3: 0.05 (σ = 0.04)

current avg5: 0.10 (σ = 0.01)
best avg5: 0.06 (σ = 0.01)

current avg12: 0.09 (σ = 0.01)
best avg12: 0.08 (σ = 0.01)

current avg50: 0.11 (σ = 0.05)
best avg50: 0.11 (σ = 0.05)

current avg100: 0.54 (σ = 3.64)
best avg100: 0.54 (σ = 3.64)

session avg: 0.55 (σ = 3.66)
session mean: 3.19

Time List:
41.16, 34.64, 42.42, 51.67, 39.78, 49.08, 48.99, 0.19, 0.21, 0.05, 0.19, 0.18, 0.20, 0.22, 0.05, 0.09, 0.23, 0.07, 0.05, 0.05, 0.27, 0.28, 0.33, 0.23, 0.30, 0.27, 0.35, 0.37, 0.29, 0.24, 0.51, 0.04, 0.10, 0.10, 0.27, 0.11, 0.09, 0.10, 0.11, 0.13, 0.12, 0.33, 0.14, 0.32, 0.35, 0.11, 0.12, 0.14, 0.13, 0.12, 0.30, 0.06, 0.18, 0.04, 0.06, 0.07, 0.19, 0.05, 0.10, 0.10, 0.23, 0.05, 0.25, 0.01, 0.10, 0.06, 0.26, 0.09, 0.10, 0.12, 0.09, 0.10, 0.14, 0.26, 0.30, 0.12, 0.17, 0.15, 0.12, 0.05, 0.11, 0.53, 0.22, 0.10, 0.10, 0.10, 0.09, 0.08, 0.07, 0.06, 0.07, 0.10, 0.06, 0.09, 0.09, 0.10, 0.11, 0.10, 0.08, 0.11, 0.09


----------



## dcuber98 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh! Now I love this timer even more! Thanks!


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fixed its bug on IE7, IE9 which I hadn't found before. Thanks to Carson's image at #5. Now it works on chrome, firefox, safari, opera, IE9+ and seemingly on IE7 and IE8 (some functions such as 3x3 random-state scramble still don't work quite well on IE7 and 8 for some reasons)


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 7, 2012)

I like/use this timer way more than qqtimer, I like it a lot!


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 7, 2012)

3x3x3 for noobs is genius


----------



## alfacuber (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a problem. The avg under the time list won't update. It works only when i refrash the page.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 9, 2012)

I really like the timer, very clean layout. Probably my new main timer =) Great job!


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 10, 2012)

What silly mistake I made. It has been fixed yet.


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 13, 2012)

EOLine solver finished.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 15, 2012)

Can you make it so we can add penalty's?


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've just modified the comment dialog. You may click 'OK', '+2' or 'DNF' button to add penalty at the same time when you add comments.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 15, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just modified the comment dialog. You may click 'OK', '+2' or 'DNF' button to add penalty at the same time when you add comments.


 
Awesome opossum.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 17, 2012)

i like it alot, but it seems nothing is being saved
saving times doesn't bother me as much but the settings aren't so i'll start using it and realize the inspection timer isn't set. minor annoyance but just something i've noticed when i use it


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 17, 2012)

I use local storage, instead of cookie, to save times or settings. Which browser are you using?


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 17, 2012)

i'm using opera, might just be in opera settings something's keeping it from doing that, weird though

edit: access it from school and try it out, it saves just fine lol (on firefox), i'll try a different browser when i get home lololol


----------



## qq280833822 (May 14, 2012)

Speeding up initialization time for its 3x3x3 solver (which is used to generate 3x3x3 [random state , edge only, corner only, lsll, zbll, RouxL10P etc.] scrambles) to less than 300ms on my laptop.


----------



## CubicNL (May 14, 2012)

The only thing I miss is the ability to put your own scrambles in, other than that it's great, well done!


----------



## qq280833822 (May 15, 2012)

sq1-random-state scrambler updated.

- The scramble is no more than 30 moves (face turn metric)
- Almost none initialization time.
- Scramble generation is about <0.1s for most scrambles, but up to 5s for longer scrambles.


----------



## Walter Souza (May 15, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> sq1-random-state scrambler updated.


 
Nice job! 

Could you please outline your approach?


----------



## sa11297 (May 15, 2012)

Very nice timer!  I'll be trying this for a while and see how it compares with qq


----------



## Outsmash (May 16, 2012)

iPhone version please O


----------



## qq280833822 (May 17, 2012)

iPad supported(tested by oyyq). But I haven't checked whether it also works on iPhone or any other devices.


----------



## pkvk9122 (May 17, 2012)

what about android? 

pkvk9122


----------



## Cube-Fu (May 17, 2012)

Could you write in an option to discard the time before it's set; just to save some messing around? Otherwise, been using it for a couple of days, like it so far, especially Roux training options.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Noah for linking me to this 

Is it possible to change the color scheme of the "draw scramble" function?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 15, 2012)

Could you put in averages of 100?


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Jun 15, 2012)

Well done,nice timer as good as qqtimer,or maybe better.

Also works on iPhone,iPad,iPod touch.Main timer from today.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jun 15, 2012)

Great Timer. Some minor improvements that would make it over the top and amazing would be to add average of 100, make the time box slightly larger so you can see all digits (on my computer at least I can only see up to the xy.z on average of 12).


----------



## qq280833822 (Jun 24, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've just registered a new url for it: http://www.cstimer.net/ or http://cstimer.net/


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jul 11, 2012)

That 's great

顶一个！


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 23, 2012)

I believe that cmll is called L10P (last 10 pieces?).

Either way, that L10P scrambles sometimes gives me weird scrambles.

I one solve cmll cases where red front and yellow top, but with this scramble: R' B' R B' D' L' D' R F' R L' U2 F2 R U2 L' x' it scrambles different pieces, which is kinda annoying. Something to be fixed?

Color scheme editor would be much appreciated.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 23, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> I believe that cmll is called L10P (last 10 pieces?).
> 
> Either way, that L10P scrambles sometimes gives me weird scrambles.
> 
> ...



That scramble is fine, that's how CMLL works. CMLL solves the corners and ignores the top layer and M layer edges and centers.


----------



## frici (Jul 27, 2012)

Pretty nice timer. I like it more then the qqtimer but unfortunately this is not optimized for iphone.


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 9, 2012)

update on August 9th 2012

- add share-button
- add official blog
- support stackmat II and stackmat pro(it might not work quite well.)
- integrated with twisty.js(virtual rubik's cube like hi-games.net), and all 3x3x3 scrambles are also available, which means that you may practise last-layer scramble with it.
- add statistics tools and time-distribution tools
- connect to insertion finder(http://mf.qiyuuu.com/cube/if.cube)
- add another 2 digital fonts
- fix several bugs, and it now works well on iphone or ipad


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Aug 9, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> update on August 9th 2012
> 
> - add share-button
> - add official blog
> ...



LZV587 
I wander if it works well on another mobile like Android?


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 9, 2012)

my favorite timer now for my laptop. thanks a lot for making!


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 11, 2012)

wth 2x2 scramble: U2 R U' new pb lol 0.57

generated from cstimer


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love it, it works on my iPad (the first iPad, on Chrome, haven't checked Safari yet).
Pros (for iPad): the fact that you can use it at all (qqtimer doesn't work), very fast to open
Cons (for iPad): sometimes doesn't render correctly


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 30, 2012)

How do I use inspection time with a stackmat timer plugged in??


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 31, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> How do I use inspection time with a stackmat timer plugged in??



The release version of cstimer does not support such function. However, you may try the beta version (http://www.cstimer.net/new/). To use wca inspection with stackmat, reset the stackmat and then put either left or right hand on stackmat. (Is it the same way as PPT?)


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 31, 2012)

I will check it out when I turn on a computer.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 31, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> The release version of cstimer does not support such function. However, you may try the beta version (http://www.cstimer.net/new/). To use wca inspection with stackmat, reset the stackmat and then put either left or right hand on stackmat. (Is it the same way as PPT?)



PPT doesn't use inspection time. But, you may want to download the 'Stay on Top' app from www.online-stopwatch.com.


----------



## crocuber (Aug 31, 2012)

this was my favorite timer, but today when I scrambled my cube, press space, it goes to this page http://tongji.baidu.com/web/welcome/login
I'm using Opera version 12.01


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 31, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> The release version of cstimer does not support such function. However, you may try the beta version (http://www.cstimer.net/new/). To use wca inspection with stackmat, reset the stackmat and then put either left or right hand on stackmat. (Is it the same way as PPT?)



I can get inspection in the new version (and PPT)
Now I just want the time to be displayed so it looks a little like a tournament display.


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 31, 2012)

crocuber said:


> this was my favorite timer, but today when I scrambled my cube, press space, it goes to this page http://tongji.baidu.com/web/welcome/login
> I'm using Opera version 12.01


Fixed. It seems the bug only occors on opera, so I haven't found it before.



Schmidt said:


> I can get inspection in the new version (and PPT)
> Now I just want the time to be displayed so it looks a little like a tournament display.


Do you mean, the time should be the same font and/or colour as the tournament display? Or the fresh frequency is too high?


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 31, 2012)

I just like red letters ón Black background


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 31, 2012)

I really like how the timer has so many sessions.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 2, 2012)

In the "old" timer it is possible to enter times manually by writing the time in the textbox and press enter. In the new one, nothing happens when I press enter.

How many solves can one session hold?

And just a little thing: In the bottom of all the solves it says "avg" but the displayed number is the "mean"


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 3, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> In the "old" timer it is possible to enter times manually by writing the time in the textbox and press enter. In the new one, nothing happens when I press enter.


Fixed.



Schmidt said:


> How many solves can one session hold?


More than 100000 I think (I have only done some tests with 2000 solves) because I use localstorage to store session data instead of cookie. 



Schmidt said:


> And just a little thing: In the bottom of all the solves it says "avg" but the displayed number is the "mean"


Fixed.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 3, 2012)

Just tried the timer, and I'm very impressed.

One problem is when I turn timer update off, I can't see the inspection time. This was probably done on purpose, but I'd still like to see the inspection time with the timer update off.

If you don't want to remove this, can you add a choice maybe?

Thanks. Really glad you made this.

EDIT: 

It'd also be nice to have multiple tools open at the same time. I'd want the scramble image plus statistics open simultaneously. 

Simply suggestions.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 3, 2012)

About the scramble image: The M,U does not show the correct image.

And the inspection time thing /\ would be nice, maybe even with an "8" and a "Go"


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 6, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> Just tried the timer, and I'm very impressed.
> 
> One problem is when I turn timer update off, I can't see the inspection time. This was probably done on purpose, but I'd still like to see the inspection time with the timer update off.
> 
> ...



Fixed. try "ARGS -> timer -> timer update is: 'inspection'"



collinbxyz said:


> It'd also be nice to have multiple tools open at the same time. I'd want the scramble image plus statistics open simultaneously.
> 
> Simply suggestions.



Implemented. try ARGS -> tools -> number of tools.
I didn't test for any cases so there might be a few bugs when you use multiple tools I think. If you found any of the bugs, tell me and I'll try to fix them.



Schmidt said:


> About the scramble image: The M,U does not show the correct image.



Fixed.



Schmidt said:


> And the inspection time thing /\ would be nice, maybe even with an "8" and a "Go"



I add the feature that when you enable wca inspection, '8s!' or 'Go!!!' will display on the right of the screen at the specific time.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 6, 2012)

For the beta version, could you try to make the screen flash for 1/10th (or something) of a second (dark background/ light flash, light background/ dark flash) instead of the written 8 & GO?


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 6, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> For the beta version, could you try to make the screen flash for 1/10th (or something) of a second (dark background/ light flash, light background/ dark flash) instead of the written 8 & GO?



Good advice! I'll try to implement it. And do you think human-voice alert would be better?


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 6, 2012)

That was what I meant in the first post  . On this computer there is only one 3.5 mini jack, so when I plug the stackmat timer in I cant't use the speakers. I don't know if you can hear the (annoying) sound the stackmat makes if the speakers are turned up??( to hear the spoken alert.)


----------



## convinsa (Sep 9, 2012)

Can you add current average for list 3? List 1 is a05, list 2 is ao12, can list 3 be current average? 

Sometimes i do averages that are more than 12, and sometimes i want to do an average of 100. I really just want to see my current average for all my solves. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 9, 2012)

Tools->Statistic(bottom right corner of the screen)


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 9, 2012)

Add easy-cross scramble. The U-face cross(or white face commonly) can be finished in no more than 3 moves (by default, and can be set through "length" area. If you set it to zero, the cross is solved, etc).


----------



## Carrot (Sep 9, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> Add easy-cross scramble. The U-face cross(or white face commonly) can be finished in no more than 3 moves (by default, and can be set through "length" area. If you set it to zero, the cross is solved, etc).



add hard cross, so instead of max 3 move scramble it should be at LEAST 3 move etc


----------



## CubicNL (Sep 9, 2012)

I just tried to connect my QJ time V3 to cstimer.
It seems to work fine, the time starts running when I release the timer.
However when I stop the time it doesn't register the time in the time list.
So I can't see my avg etc.
I do not own a stackmat so I don't know whether it's the timer.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice timer, works on my iPhone browser which is nice, I do use a timer app but will defiantly use this on my pc at home


----------



## Carrot (Sep 9, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> Very nice timer, works on my iPhone browser which is nice, I do use a timer app but will *defiantly* use this on my pc at home



I always thought that, that spelling was just a hoax O___O But now I know that people actually DO make that spelling mistake x'D


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 9, 2012)

Lmao yea that's my phone and auto complete/correct. I sometimes dont pay attention to what it puts in or I'm just a horrible speller


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 10, 2012)

Something I just need clarification on.

I did an average of 5. On the column Ao5, it says my average is 19.98. But, underneath that, it says that I did 5/5 solves, and my average is 20.66.
Which one is right? Is it supposed to give me 2 different averages for the same amount of solves?

Here's the image of it:


Spoiler


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 10, 2012)

one is overall average of all 5 solves
the other is Ao5 aka average of the middle 3 times (not including fastest and slowest times)


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 10, 2012)

Odder said:


> add hard cross, so instead of max 3 move scramble it should be at LEAST 3 move etc


I guess you can just set the lenght between 5-8


----------



## Wendy (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the cute timer!Thank you 机哥


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 23, 2012)

like it.


----------



## Outsmash (Dec 11, 2012)

How do I get this to work offline?


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 11, 2012)

cstimer doesn't seem to like opera so i have to use it in chrome lol. or just use qq in opera, laaame :<


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 11, 2012)

Has anyone managed to get a stackmat pro to work with this? If so, how did you do it? Tried messing with all the options and also by plugging it in different ways, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 2, 2013)

Bump...

I can't access csTimer, all I get when loading the page is a 404 Error, "/timer.php was not found on this server", I'm using Firefox but I tried IE...same thing.

Any fixes?


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Jan 2, 2013)

Alcuber said:


> Bump...
> 
> I can't access csTimer, all I get when loading the page is a 404 Error, "/timer.php was not found on this server", I'm using Firefox but I tried IE...same thing.
> 
> Any fixes?



I get the same error message,just like you and my friends do.So I guess something went wrong with csTimer itself and there isn't any problem with your browser.


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 3, 2013)

same here. using google chrome.


Alcuber said:


> Bump...
> 
> I can't access csTimer, all I get when loading the page is a 404 Error, "/timer.php was not found on this server", I'm using Firefox but I tried IE...same thing.
> 
> Any fixes?


----------



## lachose (Jan 3, 2013)

It's back


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 13, 2013)

csTimer has been messed up for the last few days, and I know this is not just me. When you start the timer, instead of showing the time, it just says DNF until you stop it. This is a really annoying bug, so if it could be fixed, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 14, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> csTimer has been messed up for the last few days, and I know this is not just me. When you start the timer, instead of showing the time, it just says DNF until you stop it. This is a really annoying bug, so if it could be fixed, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I haven't done any modification on cstimer in the last 4 months, and I have no idea how to reproduce the bug. Does anyone have the same bug?


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> csTimer has been messed up for the last few days, and I know this is not just me. When you start the timer, instead of showing the time, it just says DNF until you stop it. This is a really annoying bug, so if it could be fixed, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



+1

Chrome v25, Mac OS X


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 14, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> csTimer has been messed up for the last few days, and I know this is not just me. When you start the timer, instead of showing the time, it just says DNF until you stop it. This is a really annoying bug, so if it could be fixed, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Same problem. Works fine in IE though :l


----------



## lachose (Jan 14, 2013)

works fine with firefox on voyager (based on linux xubuntu)


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 15, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> csTimer has been messed up for the last few days, and I know this is not just me. When you start the timer, instead of showing the time, it just says DNF until you stop it. This is a really annoying bug, so if it could be fixed, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Fixed. When calling "requestAnimationFrame", Chrome 24+ doesn't send the expected value to the callback function.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 15, 2013)

qq280833822 said:


> Fixed. When calling "requestAnimationFrame", Chrome 24+ doesn't send the expected value to the callback function.



Good job


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 21, 2013)

qq280833822 said:


> Fixed. When calling "requestAnimationFrame", Chrome 24+ doesn't send the expected value to the callback function.



Hmm, it's still not working for me. I even tried resetting the options.

I can however say that it works with Safari.

Another thing in Chrome, is that the inspection comes up with a really long number (E.G. 135879355) in red, instead of counting down from 15. 

Thanks again for the help 

EDIT: 

I take that back. It started working again today.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 24, 2013)

is there an offline version of this?


----------



## cubizh (Jan 25, 2013)

Feature request:

4x4 centers only scrambles. Good for cage and 4BLD centers practice:



Spoiler












Thank you


----------



## TheCuber23 (Feb 7, 2013)

AMAZING only on thing can we please be able to customize the colors (like qqtimer)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is this timer really used that often? I always see people using qqTimer, and frankly, I dislike that timer. I only use it when I run out of sessions that I want to keep (too lazyt to save in notepad or something) on csTimer.
csTimer is my timer of choice.


----------



## mistressofnone (May 2, 2013)

UGH! I TRIED EVERYTHING BUT I CAN'T CONNECT IT TO MY STACKMAT PRO ((((((
IT JUST SAYS 0.00, BUT DOESN'T START (((


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 25, 2014)

update - Jan 25th 2014

- add skewb random-state scrambler
- add 2x2x2 EG Training scramble
- add ZBLS(zb last slot) Training scramble(last F2L slot with all edges oriented)
- add a label to display average near the timer


Spoiler



View attachment 3492


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 25, 2014)

Can you make a mobile-friendly version? It would be great if you do


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 25, 2014)

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!! 

The EG helps me soooo much to practice algs instead of having to do random solves and force eg-1 or whatever! Thank you!


----------



## cubizh (Jan 25, 2014)

Good update, but I still miss the possibility to enlarge the scramble area beyond 4 lines, so you can see megaminx, 7x7 and relay scrambles better if you want and not have to use a scrollbar.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's fixed now. The height of scramble area is limited by default, but you may remove the limitation by cancelling "Option -> scramble -> Limit the height of scramble area"


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't know if this has been fixed, but the last time I tried I couldn't copy/paste the times on my iPad (from cstimer to the forum competition)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 31, 2014)

I use this timer over qq now. 

They have everything I need. 

And the scramble setups:

Solved cross (F2L look ahead practice)
ZB last layer (Trying to learn the cases that are easy to recognize)
EG (Soooooo good for learning the cases)

Best timer atm imo.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2014)

Can we have average (90% of solves included or whatever qqtimer.net does) instead of mean? Currently almost all my pyra solves are sub 4, but I have an 8 so the mean is low 4. I need to check session average instead of just looking at mean.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 1, 2014)

Is it just me, or does everybody currently have the issue that random state 3x3 scrambles(!) are not available? Theres old style... 3x3 for noobs etc., but no random state!


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Is it just me, or does everybody currently have the issue that random state 3x3 scrambles(!) are not available? Theres old style... 3x3 for noobs etc., but no random state!



Go under the option of WCA. It has all the puzzles of WCA, and unless they're big cubes they're random state.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Can we have average (90% of solves included or whatever qqtimer.net does) instead of mean? Currently almost all my pyra solves are sub 4, but I have an 8 so the mean is low 4. I need to check session average instead of just looking at mean.



This. It would make cstimer MUCH more used. Also, being able to check other types of custom averages would be cool, too, because quite a few people use ao25. There should be an option to turn on and off like qq so you can add another average of your choice to the stats. btw 10% best and 10% worst are the noncounting solves.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 1, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This. It would make cstimer MUCH more used. Also, being able to check other types of custom averages would be cool, too, because quite a few people use ao25. There should be an option to turn on and off like qq so you can add another average of your choice to the stats. btw 10% best and 10% worst are the noncounting solves.



You mean 5% and 5%, right?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> You mean 5% and 5%, right?



Whoops. I thought it was 10% and 10%, then looked at my pb ao100. Yeah, 5% and 5%


----------



## Zeotor (Feb 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Can we have average (90% of solves included or whatever qqtimer.net does) instead of mean? [...] I need to check session average instead of just looking at mean.



It already has that for averages of five and twelve. One way to view current and best averages is to use the "TOOLS" button. In the window that is in the lower right corner, choose "Statistics" from the drop-down menu.

The following image is a screenshot of a recent average of mine. The "TOOLS" window is open.


Spoiler


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 2, 2014)

Zeotor said:


> It already has that for averages of five and twelve. One way to view current and best averages is to use the "TOOLS" button. In the window that is in the lower right corner, choose "Statistics" from the drop-down menu.
> 
> The following image is a screenshot of a recent average of mine. The "TOOLS" window is open.
> 
> ...




I think Tim's referring to session average instead of just averages of 5 and 12


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2014)

Has CStimer always used "Optimal random state" for 2x2? Started doing 2x2 today and noticed scrambles are really unusual.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Has CStimer always used "Optimal random state" for 2x2? Started doing 2x2 today and noticed scrambles are really unusual.



The default when I load 2x2 is "random state."


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This. It would make cstimer MUCH more used. Also, being able to check other types of custom averages would be cool, too, because quite a few people use ao25. There should be an option to turn on and off like qq so you can add another average of your choice to the stats. btw 10% best and 10% worst are the noncounting solves.



The bar on the side only does Ao5 and Ao12 but CStimer does display Ao50 and Ao100 in the bottom right as well. 
Even though there in no option to set it. It gives you current and best for Ao5, 12, 50, 100 and maybe more but I keep restarting after 100 so I don't know if it goes higher. You can also have multi sessions as well for multi Ao100 or of different cubes without having to delete your data.

Is this what you are referring to? If not, disregard lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> The default when I load 2x2 is "random state."



Really? Wonder what's wrong with mine.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Really? Wonder what's wrong with mine. View attachment 3527


 
I get the same thing dude. Optimal random or EG states


----------



## kcl (Feb 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Has CStimer always used "Optimal random state" for 2x2? Started doing 2x2 today and noticed scrambles are really unusual.



I've always used that. They're random state scrambles just like the normal one. They're just optimal.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2014)

IIRC people were saying we shouldn't use optimal.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 8, 2014)

For non-optimal, select "WCA" in the first drop-down and "2x2x2" in the second drop-down.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 8, 2014)

qq280833822 said:


> update - Jan 25th 2014
> 
> - add skewb random-state scrambler



Is it filtering scrambles like the WCA wants them to be?


----------



## kcl (Feb 8, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Is it filtering scrambles like the WCA wants them to be?



I've done a few thousand solves with it and I haven't gotten any complete lol solutions. As in none of that make a 4 move face and then everything skip..

So I'm assuming it is.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> The bar on the side only does Ao5 and Ao12 but CStimer does display Ao50 and Ao100 in the bottom right as well.
> Even though there in no option to set it. It gives you current and best for Ao5, 12, 50, 100 and maybe more but I keep restarting after 100 so I don't know if it goes higher. You can also have multi sessions as well for multi Ao100 or of different cubes without having to delete your data.
> 
> Is this what you are referring to? If not, disregard lol



I want to check CUSTOM averages. Average of 25.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Really? Wonder what's wrong with mine. View attachment 3527



Guess mine was using a cached version. Reloaded it a couple of times at got same as you.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I've done a few thousand solves with it and I haven't gotten any complete lol solutions. As in none of that make a 4 move face and then everything skip..
> 
> So I'm assuming it is.



I felt the same until random 4 mover appeared:
10. U L R' L' B' R B L

(wich is why I adressed the issue)


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I felt the same until random 4 mover appeared:
> 10. U L R' L' B' R B L
> 
> (wich is why I adressed the issue)



Yep I just got a 3 mover


----------



## EMI (Feb 16, 2014)

Am I the only one who can't load cstimer? Shouldn't have closed the tab :/


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

EMI said:


> Am I the only one who can't load cstimer? Shouldn't have closed the tab :/



It works fine for me . . . What browser are you using?


----------



## EMI (Feb 16, 2014)

Firefox. I can load cstimer.net but when I click on "cstimer" it just keeps loading forever...
Just tried with IE and it works. weird


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 16, 2014)

EMI said:


> Firefox. I can load cstimer.net but when I click on "cstimer" it just keeps loading forever...
> Just tried with IE and it works. weird



Firefox and csTimer works fine for me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 16, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I felt the same until random 4 mover appeared:
> 10. U L R' L' B' R B L
> 
> (wich is why I adressed the issue)



Am I blind? I can't see to find anything better than a 10 move solution on this scramble.


----------



## EMI (Feb 16, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Firefox and csTimer works fine for me.



Oh, maybe it's just not loading because I have too many solves in my sessions? (idk if they are saved on the server, I'm a nub)


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Am I blind? I can't see to find anything better than a 10 move solution on this scramble.



Pretty easy to see lol are ya doing pyraminx?


----------



## TDM (Feb 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I can't see to find anything better than a 10 move solution on this scramble.


Well the inverse scramble is 8 moves


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone had an issue with csTimer? I personally go to csTimer, then I am left with a "start-up page" that stays there forever and I can't reach the actual timer.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 26, 2014)

I have had that happen a few time lately. I just use QQ when it happens.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 26, 2014)

That's what I've had to do as well. But, qqtimer does not allow for a stackmat (guess I will just wait it out).


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 13, 2014)

The Spanish version is released now. Thanks to the translation by Daniel Durán (daniduran10)
Cstimer will switch to Spanish version automatically if your browser's language is Spanish.
The Spanish version can also be accessed at: http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=es

If you are willing to help translating cstimer into your native language, please contact me (email: [email protected] .)


----------



## h2f (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it cstimer homepage down? My browsers (chrome, ie, firefox, opera) cant download it? I can see white page.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 29, 2014)

h2f said:


> Is it cstimer homepage down? My browsers (chrome, ie, firefox, opera) cant download it? I can see white page.



yes.


----------



## aashritspidey (Jul 29, 2014)

Any idea when CStimer will be up again?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 29, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> Any idea when CStimer will be up again?



I am using it this very moment.


----------



## h2f (Jul 30, 2014)

Carrot said:


> yes.



Thanks. Now its fine.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there a way for you guys to make it so the skewb scrambles can be at least 7 moves optimal so it's actually like WCA?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 16, 2014)

qq280833822 said:


> The Spanish version is released now. Thanks to the translation by Daniel Durán (daniduran10)
> Cstimer will switch to Spanish version automatically if your browser's language is Spanish.
> The Spanish version can also be accessed at: http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=es
> 
> If you are willing to help translating cstimer into your native language, please contact me (email: [email protected] .)



I was using the timer in English, but until a few minutes ago after refreshing the page, I noticed it had changed to Spanish..
My browser and system language is English, but my ip, from a Spanish speaking country..
Is there any way to switch it back? (And keep English as default)

Edit: Also, why is the 'Blog' button gone?


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en

Well, the 'Blog' button is removed because the blog is only in Chinese and the database is not as stable as expected these days.


----------



## Berd (Aug 16, 2014)

Just a small thing but when I have the colour scheme on 'Black' the csTimer logo fades but doesn't disappear as it does on the 'white' setting. Not a biggie but it is slightly irritating


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 29, 2014)

Add color settings like qqtimer. The function is only available in latest chrome, firefox or safari (It seems that IE doesn't support the color picker.)


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 30, 2014)

Update: 
Add scramble generator. Now you can generate several scrambles at once.


Spoiler


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 31, 2014)

Update:
Use smaller font after the decimal point. If you don't like this, you can disable it at "Option" -> "display" -> use small font after decimal point.


Spoiler


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sick updates :O


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Sick updates :O


Don't you like the "small font after decimal point", or are there some more bugs occur?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Sep 6, 2014)

qq280833822 said:


> Don't you like the "small font after decimal point", or are there some more bugs occur?



"Sick" means that he likes the updates.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 6, 2014)

qq280833822 said:


> Update:
> Add scramble generator. Now you can generate several scrambles at once.





qq280833822 said:


> Update:
> Use smaller font after the decimal point. If you don't like this, you can disable it at "Option" -> "display" -> use small font after decimal point.



Cool. I just used this a few hours ago. I don't feel like much has changed though.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2014)

This update broke cstimer on my phone a bit. I can't stop or start the timer in the middle where it says ao5 and ao12, it doesn't respond when I click there. 

Samsung Galaxy S4, Google chrome.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 6, 2014)

Fixed. The ao5 and ao12 label are hidden when the timer is running. And when the timer is stopped, if there's a valid value (not "-"), you can click it to show detail statistics.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 23, 2014)

csTimer has been a bit weird for me lately...

When I try use my stackmat timer connected to the PC, it asks every time to Allow for use.
Following that, other chome windows (youtube for example), reduces volume.
Also, when I stop the timer, it takes about 4 seconds to register the time. Previously, it would be recognized instantly.
I've noticed in the settings page, the box on the bottom right corner is gone. Was there a change to the way the microphone is detected?


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone been able to get this to work with a pro timer on windows 8.1? I tried, but it's not working. I allowed access to the microphone jack.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

I am requesting two things:

- Option to see avg25, so I don't have to input times in qqtimer every time, which takes forever.
- Option to name sessions, so I don't have to go through and figure out which is my 4x4, which is skewb, etc. So I can name a session "skewb" or "last layer" or "2x2" or something like that.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> - Option to see avg25, so I don't have to input times in qqtimer every time, which takes forever.


You can do that already.


Spoiler


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 8, 2014)

cubizh said:


> You can do that already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh my gosh! Thanks! I feel retarded xD

EDIT: I have a 4572 solve session. It doesn't show "best avg25" anywhere... hmmm.... it only shows it on the side, and it would take forever to go through and find my best avg25.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 11, 2014)

Can I ask for something, when I'm scrambling big cubes, especially 7x7 I sometimes need to scroll across to see the rest of the notation. I kind of find this annoying because I don't like stopping during the middle of my scramble to scroll across look and then scroll back.

There are sometimes where you don't have to scroll down or across at all, can all scrambles be like this please?


----------



## qq280833822 (Nov 12, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Can I ask for something, when I'm scrambling big cubes, especially 7x7 I sometimes need to scroll across to see the rest of the notation. I kind of find this annoying because I don't like stopping during the middle of my scramble to scroll across look and then scroll back.
> 
> There are sometimes where you don't have to scroll down or across at all, can all scrambles be like this please?



option -> scramble -> Limit the height of scramble area


----------



## jokeeffe (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm using the multi-phase option in cstimer to time phases of my solve. I also use the Session Statistics pop-up (click on the summary row at the bottom of the list of times on the left) to copy and paste my times into an Excel spreadsheet. The Session Statistics list includes overall time and scramble for each solve, but it doesn't include the times for each individual stage. The stage times are displayed in the list on the left, but not in the Session Statistics pop-up. Does anyone know whether this can be configured to include those stage times? And if not, I think this would be a useful feature to add.


----------



## JK (Dec 19, 2014)

ie11 untounchable


----------



## pNuker (Jan 3, 2015)

The 'draw scramble' is confusing to me. How should the cube be oriented for the scramble? I've tried all sorts of difference positions, but I can never seem to get it to look the same as the picture.


----------



## imacubedude (Jan 3, 2015)

White on top, green on front except if you specify otherwise in the options.


----------



## pNuker (Jan 4, 2015)

imacubedude said:


> White on top, green on front except if you specify otherwise in the options.



Thank you! I thought that was the first thing I tried, but I must have messed it up somehow...


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

Why are there wide turns in the WCA 3x3 bld scrambles?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2015)

Berd said:


> Why are there wide turns in the WCA 3x3 bld scrambles?



Guess.


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Guess.


Random orientation?!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2015)

Is there any way I can get the Skewb scrambler? If you want to keep it obfuscated, an individual function that returns a scramble string is OK; I just can't tease it out of the whole obfuscated code without a lot of work.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 4, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Is there any way I can get the Skewb scrambler? If you want to keep it obfuscated, an individual function that returns a scramble string is OK; I just can't tease it out of the whole obfuscated code without a lot of work.



Well, the source code of cstimer can be found at: http://2.cstimer.sinaapp.com/
And the skewb scrambler is at: http://2.cstimer.sinaapp.com/js/scramblers/skewb.js while the "mathlib" class is defined in http://2.cstimer.sinaapp.com/js/mathlib.js


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2015)

Alright, cool. Thanks!


----------



## imacubedude (Jan 5, 2015)

quick suggestion - could you make it so that we could save/sync our times to our email? I would love this as I frequently switch computers, and want to sync my times across all of them (and I love this timer )


----------



## Slicemage (Jan 8, 2015)

Seconding a couple of suggestions that I've seen:

- Ability to name a session. I frequently switch between sessions for different puzzles and being able to set the name of a session would help me keep track of which session is for which puzzle.
- Ability to save and load session(s) to and from a file. Being able to save a session to dropbox / google drive and then open it on another computer would be super helpful.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 14, 2015)

the sites been down for me for a little over a day, has it been down for anybody else?


----------



## Berd (Feb 14, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> the sites been down for me for a little over a day, has it been down for anybody else?


It was down for me for like a week 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> It was down for me for like a week 2 weeks ago.



I cube and time with cstimer every day, and it has never been down for me. Probably different times? When I cube, its 7 here, there it is midnight. Works fine.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

I did an ao100, closed the window, and it only gave me the first 11 times


----------



## JasonDL13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi. There's this issue and it's annoying me a lot so please fix it.

When using a stackmat, if the cord disconnects temporarily, it will set a time.

Ex: Start the stackmat: (1 second has passed) cord disconnects for a tiny amount of time. Then I stop the timer at 10 seconds. The following times will be in the list:

1,00 (Because the cord disconnected, using the original scramble.)
10,00 (Because I stopped the timer, using a different scramble then when I scrambled the cube with.)

This is what happened when I did a timer solve: http://prntscr.com/6bfb4m

The 5,52 was a glitch. 19.32 was the real time.


----------



## Ihasdapie (Mar 14, 2015)

*Cstimer not working*

Not sure if this is the right place... but CStimer isn't working 
Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## zhainan (Mar 14, 2015)

Me, too.
The reason is that there is a header setting wrong so that the script try to get a resource without permission.
What we can do is just waiting for admin to repair.


------update-------
I contacted with the admin just now, and he will check and fix it!


----------



## qq280833822 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've just fixed a bug due to website statistics. Does cstimer work for you right now?


----------



## h2f (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes, it's working. I've checked on chrome and opera.


----------



## qq280833822 (May 25, 2015)

update - May 25th 2015
Now you are able to rename your session names by clicking the "Session" string.


Spoiler


----------



## AlexMaass (May 25, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> update - May 25th 2015
> Now you are able to rename your session names by clicking the "Session" string.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
Can you make it have over 15 sessions?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 2, 2015)

Can't connect my pro timer to cstimer on chrome in win10. It was working nicely in win8.1.The only signal it can receive is when timer is turned from on to off.
It is working fine on opera and edge, although edge tend to stop receiving signal after a while. I can't get the the timer to connect to cstimer on firefox as well, but this has been a problem since win8.1


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 3, 2015)

update - Aug 3rd 2015
All data, include all sessions and all settings, can be exported now. The exported data which will be saved as a single txt file. And you can import the data from the exported txt file of course.
Notice: Once you import the data from exported txt file successfully, all of the settings and sessions will be covered by the imported data, and then the page will be reloaded. 


Spoiler


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2015)

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cstimer-syncer/bjmjhkbifanmbbiikccdapomhpicglkf forgot to post this


----------



## Myachii (Aug 3, 2015)

I've just had a thought for a cool addition that I would love to be implemented in CSTimer - Linking a scramble type to a session, and vice versa.
Sometimes when I've been solving a cube and decide to change to a different puzzle, I forget to change the session and I end up with a bunch of say 3x3 times in my 5x5 session. This would help as it would mean only having to change the session and the scramble would be automatically updated.

Also another idea - A multi-delete tool so you can select multiple scrambles to be deleted at once. This would help if you needed to remove about 50 times from a session with thousands of times, so you wouldn't have to clear your session or spend ages deleting the times individually.

This is a great timer though, keep up the good work!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 3, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I've just had a thought for a cool addition that I would love to be implemented in CSTimer - Linking a scramble type to a session, and vice versa.
> Sometimes when I've been solving a cube and decide to change to a different puzzle, I forget to change the session and I end up with a bunch of say 3x3 times in my 5x5 session. This would help as it would mean only having to change the session and the scramble would be automatically updated.
> 
> Also another idea - A multi-delete tool so you can select multiple scrambles to be deleted at once. This would help if you needed to remove about 50 times from a session with thousands of times, so you wouldn't have to clear your session or spend ages deleting the times individually.
> ...



yeah, linking the sessions to scrambles would be very useful. the opposite happens to me more frequently. i change the session, but not the scramble, and end up doing a 3x3 scramble on a 2x2. (at least i realize immediately . you probably have to write down the times and enter them in your 3x3 session haha)

this would be even more useful. i have a really huge 3x3 session (almost 3000 solves). I've improved since starting the session, so the time distribution statistic is almost meaningless. deleting about 2000 solves would take forever if i were to do it 1 by 1... oh and i see a very compact way to implement it. have a rollovers on the averages of 5 and averages of 12 columns with the little X button (just like the single times rollover, but obviously without the OK, +2, and DNF options). Deleting the average of 5 will delete the last 5 solves, same with 12. then, to delete more than 12 solves, you just change the stats option in settings.

nub question: what does the new "export" thingy do?


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 4, 2015)

update - Aug 4th 2015
The session function is enhanced. 
Firstly, you are able to create, delete and rename sessions, which means that the number of sessions is unlimited now.


Spoiler











Then, when you switch between sessions, scramble type will also be switched automatically (enabled by default), vice versa (automatically create a new session when you switch scramble type, which is disabled by default)


Spoiler


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 4, 2015)

Maybe I'm just not seeing it, but is there a way to make it stop creating a new session everytime I reset?


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 4, 2015)

can you add a ZZLL scrambler?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 5, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Maybe I'm just not seeing it, but is there a way to make it stop creating a new session everytime I reset?



Every time you reset the times in a session it simply deletes that session. The "new" session you are seeing is simply the replacement for the one you just deleted.


Also btw thanks so much for implementing my idea, and so soon


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 5, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> can you add a ZZLL scrambler?



Done. See 3x3x3->ZZLL


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 5, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Done. See 3x3x3->ZZLL



wow, thanks! that was quick, but i think you may have broken something?




> Warning: include(lang/.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in timer.php on line 21
> 
> Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening 'lang/.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/local/sae/php/lib/php/sae_std_lib:/usr/local/sae/php/lib/php/apibus_lib:/usr/local/sae/php/lib/php/pear') in timer.php on line 21


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 5, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> wow, thanks! that was quick, but i think you may have broken something?



My mistake. Fixed now I think.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 5, 2015)

Btw if timer doesn't work for someone, try this link: http://cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 5, 2015)

update - Aug 5th 2015
*csTimer mobile version released!*
The mobile version is in beta version, and can be found at cstimer.net/mobile.php
Or scanning the QR code:





Here's a snapshot of the timer:


Spoiler










It works well on most of the modern browsers, e.g. iOS Safari, Opera Mini/Mobile, Android browser, Blackberry browser, Chrome/Firefox for mobile, etc.


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 5, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> update - Aug 5th 2015
> *csTimer mobile version released!*
> The mobile version is in beta version, and can be found at www.cstimer.net/new/mobile.php
> Or scanning the QR code:
> ...


Wow! Nice!


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Every time you reset the times in a session it simply deletes that session. The "new" session you are seeing is simply the replacement for the one you just deleted.



Recently, many people reported their misoperation due to this change. So I revert the function of the "X" button. If you wanna delete a session, you can select the "Delete.." option in the session selector.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 8, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> update - Aug 5th 2015
> *csTimer mobile version released!*
> The mobile version is in beta version, and can be found at cstimer.net/mobile.php
> Or scanning the QR code:
> ...



Just wondering, is it possible to make this into an app? My only complaint is that usually when I am out I don't have internet access.


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 8, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Just wondering, is it possible to make this into an app? My only complaint is that usually when I am out I don't have internet access.



After your first access, the whole timer (less than 300KB totally) will be saved on your mobile phone if the HTML5 standard is supported by your browser. And then you are able to use cstimer without internet access.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 8, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> After your first access, the whole timer (less than 300KB totally) will be saved on your mobile phone if the HTML5 standard is supported by your browser. And then you are able to use cstimer without internet access.



Oh wow that's great!


----------



## mns112 (Aug 8, 2015)

landscape mode for mobile app please

also can the tools and scramble and times have a slide option so they dont cover the time when i dont want them to.
like there is a handle thing which we slide and the times or whatever comes out


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 8, 2015)

So, has anybody tried using stackmat timer in chrome on windows 10, does it work?


----------



## Cube Is Life (Aug 9, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> So, has anybody tried using stackmat timer in chrome on windows 10, does it work?


I lost the cord so I can't try


----------



## biscuit (Aug 9, 2015)

Holy crap... Now that you have sessions that automatically change the scramble I may just have to switch to CS as my main timer... Something that would solidify me transferring over fully is adding an option to add an account which would save your times even if you clear your cookies (which is the biggest issue I have with the timer currently... Which was almost fixed by the export function). I realize this would be a big task implementing the PHP to talk to the DB. Trust me. I'm dealing with that now.

All in all these new updates are fantastic


----------



## Myachii (Aug 9, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> So, has anybody tried using stackmat timer in chrome on windows 10, does it work?



I don't know how a new OS would affect this, but now that you mention it I couldn't get my QJ timer to connect the other day.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 3, 2015)

==========
update - Sep 3rd 2015
Now you can delete multiple values immediately. When you click the "X" button of some values, cstimer will ask you the number of deleted values. And then, several values started from current index will be deleted.


Spoiler










As shown in the picture, if you input "1"(of course the default value), only the value "3.14" will be removed. And if you input 2, "3.14" and "0.36" will be removed. And if you input a number no less than 5, all values will be removed.

Thanks for the advice from Myachii


Myachii said:


> Also another idea - A multi-delete tool so you can select multiple scrambles to be deleted at once. This would help if you needed to remove about 50 times from a session with thousands of times, so you wouldn't have to clear your session or spend ages deleting the times individually.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> ==========
> update - Sep 3rd 2015
> Now you can delete multiple values immediately. When you click the "X" button of some values, cstimer will ask you the number of deleted values. And then, several values started from current index will be deleted.
> 
> ...



yes!!!!!! i love it!!!!


----------



## Myachii (Sep 3, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> ==========
> update - Sep 3rd 2015
> Now you can delete multiple values immediately. When you click the "X" button of some values, cstimer will ask you the number of deleted values. And then, several values started from current index will be deleted.
> 
> ...



Yay 

And you're welcome


----------



## Phinagin (Sep 3, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> ==========
> update - Sep 3rd 2015
> Now you can delete multiple values immediately. When you click the "X" button of some values, cstimer will ask you the number of deleted values. And then, several values started from current index will be deleted.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to delete a random selection of values ie. 1,3,4?
Or is it possible to delete a range of values ie. 2-4 and all number in between would get deleted?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 3, 2015)

Can you make csTimer remembering the selected language? It always changes to my local language, but I prefer english.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Any way to edit the times that you've entered incorrectly? I often do that and then I have to delete the time, losing the scramble in the process.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 3, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Any way to edit the times that you've entered incorrectly? I often do that and then I have to delete the time, losing the scramble in the process.



Right above the scramble next to length, says last/next scramble. Click last to go back one scramble.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 3, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Right above the scramble next to length, says last/next scramble. Click last to go back one scramble.



Just tested it out: when I click last scramble after entering the time incorrectly, then enter it correctly, it shows the current scramble (not the one that I went back to) in the statistics still. So I still have to copy and paste the last scramble into the comment section to get that to show up if I want to send the average or something.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 3, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Just tested it out: when I click last scramble after entering the time incorrectly, then enter it correctly, it shows the current scramble (not the one that I went back to) in the statistics still. So I still have to copy and paste the last scramble into the comment section to get that to show up if I want to send the average or something.



hmm... Okay. You still can retrieve it though.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey qq,
I know this isn't a fault with csTimer, but I was wondering if there was anything you could do to csTimer to prevent instances like this from occuring.

To put it simply, there's something buggy with my QJ timer. It will connect fine to cs, but every now and then during a solve, it will, I guess "stop and start" the timer simultaneously. In other words, the timer will be ticking, then the csTimer menu and scramble and list times will all appear again for a split second before disappearing, at which point the timer continues to run as if nothing happened. It doesn't restart or anything. When I stop the timer that is my actual time. But I also have an extra incorrect time entered above the correct one, stating the time that the timer malfunctioned. 

I don't know how something like this could be prevented. I did think of an implemented setting where the user would select a time that is uncommon for them, say 10 seconds. Then, if a solve time below the user chosen time is entered, the timer will ask the user for confirmation? Other than that I'm clueless.

All help from anyone is appreciated, if anybody has had the same issue and has fixed it by taking the timer apart, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## matty (Sep 5, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Hey qq,
> I know this isn't a fault with csTimer, but I was wondering if there was anything you could do to csTimer to prevent instances like this from occuring.
> 
> To put it simply, there's something buggy with my QJ timer. It will connect fine to cs, but every now and then during a solve, it will, I guess "stop and start" the timer simultaneously. In other words, the timer will be ticking, then the csTimer menu and scramble and list times will all appear again for a split second before disappearing, at which point the timer continues to run as if nothing happened. It doesn't restart or anything. When I stop the timer that is my actual time. But I also have an extra incorrect time entered above the correct one, stating the time that the timer malfunctioned.
> ...



Building on that, it could either ask to confirm if the time is < than ~0.1s or take off a certain percentage (say 30% from your current sesssion pb) and ask for a confirmation, and this might be me but if I pop or screw up near the beginning of a solve and stop the timer the second way might help.

Also, not sure if it's already been suggested but a session with maybe 1000+ solves lags out the statistics tool witch could take a second or so to refresh before it generates a new scramble. One way which might be possible is asynchronous javascript, e.g. attaching an event handler or using ajax.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 5, 2015)

matty said:


> Also, not sure if it's already been suggested but a session with maybe 1000+ solves lags out the statistics tool witch could take a second or so to refresh before it generates a new scramble. One way which might be possible is asynchronous javascript, e.g. attaching an event handler or using ajax.



update - Sep 5th 2015
Some optimization for the case of huge amounts (e.g. 1000+) of values.
First, if the number of values is larger than 100, only last 100 values will be displayed while the others are omitted. Of course you can click the "..." tag to view them:


Spoiler











Then, the statistic tool is about 100x faster. Once it spent several seconds for calculation if you have 1000+ values, but now, several milliseconds.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 5, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Hey qq,
> I know this isn't a fault with csTimer, but I was wondering if there was anything you could do to csTimer to prevent instances like this from occuring.
> 
> To put it simply, there's something buggy with my QJ timer. It will connect fine to cs, but every now and then during a solve, it will, I guess "stop and start" the timer simultaneously. In other words, the timer will be ticking, then the csTimer menu and scramble and list times will all appear again for a split second before disappearing, at which point the timer continues to run as if nothing happened. It doesn't restart or anything. When I stop the timer that is my actual time. But I also have an extra incorrect time entered above the correct one, stating the time that the timer malfunctioned.
> ...




Well as I don't have a QJ timer, I have no idea how to reproduce and fix the bug you reported. Does the same bug occur on a stackmat or stackmat pro timer?


----------



## Myachii (Sep 5, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Well as I don't have a QJ timer, I have no idea how to reproduce and fix the bug you reported. Does the same bug occur on a stackmat or stackmat pro timer?



Sorry, I don't own a stackmat that connects to a PC. Trust me, if I did I wouldn't be using QJ rubbish xD


----------



## Phinagin (Sep 6, 2015)

Not sure if this is a bug or not but this seems weird. The statistics function was being odd, my current ao5 was a better avg than what was displayed as the best ao5. 

http://imgur.com/pQeSo19


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 6, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Not sure if this is a bug or not but this seems weird. The statistics function was being odd, my current ao5 was a better avg than what was displayed as the best ao5.
> 
> http://imgur.com/pQeSo19


Fixed. It's due to my incorrect implementation of 'DNF' values.


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2015)

Bug: sometimes when using the virtual cube, I get the same scramble twice. I think it's something to do with it lagging, and me pressing space before it's stopped, since if I wait a second or so after finishing the solve before scrambling again it doesn't happen.

I don't know if this will be possible, but is there any way to make it lag less? Because lag is one of the biggest problems for me.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 9, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> update - Aug 4th 2015
> Then, when you switch between sessions, scramble type will also be switched automatically (enabled by default), vice versa (automatically create a new session when you switch scramble type, which is disabled by default)
> 
> 
> ...



It would be nice if when you switch between sessions, all of the settings in option>timer would also automatically switch. I often forget to turn inspection off and set multi-phase to 2 when going to bld events.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 19, 2015)

update - Sep 18th 2015
A simple synchronization function is supported. 


Spoiler










As shown in the image, when you click "Export to server" and input your account (without any password or authentication), all your data will be uploaded to the server of cstimer. And when you click "Import from server" at some other devices with your account, all uploaded data will be downloaded and imported.

Notice: 
1. The account id is the ONLY identification, anyone else can upload/download/edit your data if he gets your account id.
2. All data transmitted have not been encrypted, which means your data might be captured by third party.


----------



## xHydronoid (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey, I use csTimer as my main timer, but just now when I used my PC cstimer refused to work. It was working earlier today. It keeps on coming with this stupid screen and I can't get out of it. Can anyone help me? I have probably around 5000 solves on it and I want to use a reliable and good timer again. thanks.

EDIT: I don't use http://cstimer.net/timer.php exactly, my bookmark's URL is http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 19, 2015)

xHydronoid said:


> Hey, I use csTimer as my main timer, but just now when I used my PC cstimer refused to work. It was working earlier today. It keeps on coming with this stupid screen and I can't get out of it. Can anyone help me? I have probably around 5000 solves on it and I want to use a reliable and good timer again. thanks.
> 
> EDIT: I don't use http://cstimer.net/timer.php exactly, my bookmark's URL is http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en



Recently I tried redirecting "www.cstimer.net" to "cstimer.net" for search engine optimization. However, it seems the redirection doesn't work due to browser cache. 
I've just reverted the change, does it work for you now?


----------



## xHydronoid (Sep 19, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Recently I tried redirecting "www.cstimer.net" to "cstimer.net" for search engine optimization. However, it seems the redirection doesn't work due to browser cache.
> I've just reverted the change, does it work for you now?



I've gone on http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php and now I can see all my times again and it's exactly what it was before my bookmark displayed that screen. But if I type "cstimer" into my address bar (which the link http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en appears and I visit it), it still redirects me to that text screen.

I've changed my bookmark link but I think it would help for many if the link http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en displayed the same as http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php,however if this is too much of a hassle or it's not possible or for whatever reason it's not able to be done, then you don't need to do it.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 19, 2015)

xHydronoid said:


> I've gone on http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php and now I can see all my times again and it's exactly what it was before my bookmark displayed that screen. But if I type "cstimer" into my address bar (which the link http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en appears and I visit it), it still redirects me to that text screen.
> 
> I've changed my bookmark link but I think it would help for many if the link http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php?lang=en displayed the same as http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php,however if this is too much of a hassle or it's not possible or for whatever reason it's not able to be done, then you don't need to do it.



I have no idea why the bug still occurs. Maybe you should clean the cache of your browser?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 20, 2015)

Just upgraded to Windows 10, it seems that the font for the scrambles has changed (and I don't like the font). 

Anyway to fix/change the scramble font?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 20, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Just upgraded to Windows 10, it seems that the font for the scrambles has changed (and I don't like the font).
> 
> Anyway to fix/change the scramble font?



hmm, thats weird. I updated to windows 10 and nothing changed. Did you try just changing the font back to the one you like? The option is under "display" iirc.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> hmm, thats weird. I updated to windows 10 and nothing changed. Did you try just changing the font back to the one you like? The option is under "display" iirc.



That option if for the timer display's font, is doesn't affect the scramble font.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 20, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> That option if for the timer display's font, is doesn't affect the scramble font.



Yeah, I didnt really expect that to fix it. I figured you'd probably tried that already. So the scramble font is different from the rest? Thats strange...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yeah, I didnt really expect that to fix it. I figured you'd probably tried that already. So the scramble font is different from the rest? Thats strange...



try being a nerdy geek person and editing the HTML


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 20, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> try being a nerdy geek person and editing the HTML



dont tell me, tell jon lol.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 21, 2015)

I figured out my problem, it has something to do with the browser I use (Firefox), other browsers seem to be fine.

I'll have to play around with Firefox's settings.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 24, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> So, has anybody tried using stackmat timer in chrome on windows 10, does it work?



It somehow works now.
That's cool :O


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 1, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> update - Sep 18th 2015
> A simple synchronization function is supported.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5488
> As shown in the image, when you click "Export to server" and input your account (without any password or authentication), all your data will be uploaded to the server of cstimer. And when you click "Import from server" at some other devices with your account, all uploaded data will be downloaded and imported.



I've been using csTimer and love it, now even more with finding this thread and more features. I'm going to use the export/import on vacation.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 1, 2015)

There is a problem with +2s and DNFs being entered using the keyboard shortcuts, which is a real pain. It sometimes +2s a different time, and changes it back to the time you just got if you try and undo it.


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> There is a problem with +2s and DNFs being entered using the keyboard shortcuts, which is a real pain. It sometimes +2s a different time, and changes it back to the time you just got if you try and undo it.



Fixed


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 2, 2015)

Im having difficulty with my main computer. All the options are gone for some reason in the top left all it will display is options and export, and it appears that there are fewer options available than usual if I select options. There is no scramble, no tools, and no times. The timer is displayed at 0.00 but wont start no matter what I do either. I have cleared my internet settings but I still have the same issue. Any thoughts on how to fix this?


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 3, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Im having difficulty with my main computer. All the options are gone for some reason in the top left all it will display is options and export, and it appears that there are fewer options available than usual if I select options. There is no scramble, no tools, and no times. The timer is displayed at 0.00 but wont start no matter what I do either. I have cleared my internet settings but I still have the same issue. Any thoughts on how to fix this?



Which browser do you use?


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 3, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Which browser do you use?



It happens to me when using IE 11. It works fine for me in Chrome.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 3, 2015)

How do you get splits (intermediate times) for a solve?

And how can you add time to a solve?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 3, 2015)

the scramble has a weird font on windows 10... How can I fix this?


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 4, 2015)

Jlvs2run said:


> How do you get splits (intermediate times) for a solve?



Option->Timer->Multi-phase



Jlvs2run said:


> And how can you add time to a solve?



Do you mean the "+2" penalty? You can use keyboard shortcut: Ctrl+1/2/3 to set the last time to "No penalty/+2/DNF"


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 4, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> It happens to me when using IE 11. It works fine for me in Chrome.



I'm not sure why the bug occurs, maybe it's due to a bug of IE 11. However, it's fixed now.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 4, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Option->Timer->Multi-phase



That is awesome! Thanks. 



> Do you mean the "+2" penalty? You can use keyboard shortcut: Ctrl+1/2/3 to set the last time to "No penalty/+2/DNF"



For example if clipping the space bar too soon, is there a way to add (20 or so) more seconds to the time?


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jlvs2run said:


> For example if clipping the space bar too soon, is there a way to add (20 or so) more seconds to the time?



It's not possible to modify any recorded time. However, you may re-input the whole time by "Option"->"timer"->"entering in times with `typing`". 

If stopping the stackmat too soon in a WCA competition, you will get DNF! lololololololol


----------



## Ryan Bodoh (Oct 6, 2015)

on csTimer could you add an option to name sessions? for example, I want to be able to change the name from "Session 1" to 3x3, "Session 2" to 2x2, etc. Also I use Google Chrome for csTimer if it helps


----------



## DELToS (Oct 6, 2015)

Ryan Bodoh said:


> on csTimer could you add an option to name sessions? for example, I want to be able to change the name from "Session 1" to 3x3, "Session 2" to 2x2, etc. Also I use Google Chrome for csTimer if it helps



yes please do this!


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 6, 2015)

Ryan Bodoh said:


> on csTimer could you add an option to name sessions? for example, I want to be able to change the name from "Session 1" to 3x3, "Session 2" to 2x2, etc. Also I use Google Chrome for csTimer if it helps



Just click the "Session" string. 


Spoiler


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 6, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Which browser do you use?





Logiqx said:


> It happens to me when using IE 11. It works fine for me in Chrome.



I also use IE 11, but it was working fine previously


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2015)

Just been trying to do something on this since it's the only place with a random state LSE scrambler, and it was incredibly hard to use. Here were the problems I was having:


Scramble disappearing when the timer starts. I've looked through the settings and can't find anything to stop this happening. I was trying to time my scrambling and had to copy+paste the scrambles into the URL bar every time.
The LSE scrambler _doesn't always leave the same LL colour on U_. Scrambles like B2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L R' B D2 U2 x'. I can't see any reason at all for having this in a scrambler. This one really annoys me.
Sorry if I've missed anything in the settings, but both of these made things quite difficult. Please could you add an option for the scramble to not disappear in the settings, and also have the LSE scrambler leave the same colour on U each time?

Or even better, would be to make the random state LSE scrambler MU. The only MU LSE scramblers I can find are all old style, and a random state one would be perfect. Something like that would definitely get me using this timer more often.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 27, 2015)

The scroll bars don't stay open for making selections.
A workaround is to click them open, use the arrows for selection, and click the return key but this is tedious.

Please fix the scroll bars to stay open when scrolling and making selections.


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Just been trying to do something on this since it's the only place with a random state LSE scrambler, and it was incredibly hard to use. Here were the problems I was having:
> 
> 
> Scramble disappearing when the timer starts. I've looked through the settings and can't find anything to stop this happening. I was trying to time my scrambling and had to copy+paste the scrambles into the URL bar every time.
> ...



Thank you for your bug reports and suggestions. 
The bugs of LSE and CMLL scrambles have been fixed, hence, the LL colour on U will be the same now.
And I've just added a function to avoid auto-hiding all elements when timing, see option->display->"Hide All Elements When Timing".

I'm going to work on the random state LSE scrambler with <M, U> generator recently.


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Thank you for your bug reports and suggestions.
> The bugs of LSE and CMLL scrambles have been fixed, hence, the LL colour on U will be the same now.
> And I've just added a function to avoid auto-hiding all elements when timing, see option->display->"Hide All Elements When Timing".
> 
> I'm going to work on the random state LSE scrambler with <M, U> generator recently.



Thank you! That's amazing.


----------



## qq280833822 (Oct 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Thank you! That's amazing.



And, I've just finished the random-state scrambler for LSE with <M, U> generator.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Please could you add an option for the scramble to not disappear in the settings, and also have the LSE scrambler leave the same colour on U each time?
> 
> Or even better, would be to make the random state LSE scrambler MU.



Thanks for this notice and the updates! I'm looking forward to use these. 

The LSE scrambler is located under Scramble / 3x3x3 / last six edges<M,U> at the top.


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> And, I've just finished the random-state scrambler for LSE with <M, U> generator.



That was very fast, thank you!


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 30, 2015)

What is Roux L10P?


----------



## Berd (Oct 30, 2015)

Jlvs2run said:


> What is Roux L10P?


It stands for last 10 pieces, the CMLL (4 corners) and the LSE (6 edges).


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> It stands for last 10 pieces, the CMLL (4 corners) and the LSE (6 edges).



Nice! Thank you. I will use that one as well.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Oct 31, 2015)

*Export and import*

Server export and import worked fine outbound my last trip, but didn't work coming back, unless proofreading my code was not right.

In any case, is there a way to export and import to and from email as backup?


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Nov 5, 2015)

Is there a possibility that you can add <U,r> scrambles to scramble the 4x4 last layer edges? That would be very nice!


----------



## hamfaceman (Nov 5, 2015)

You could just use the R U subset for 3x3. The only difference between the two would be that the R is capitalised.


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, it scrambles the edges, but the centers as well and that is not what I need  But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Jlvs2run (Nov 11, 2015)

*export / import does not work*

The export / import server function does not work.

Import returns a message of "Some errors occurred...", and doesn't import anything.

Without import, there is no way to transfer the information to another location.


----------



## mjm (Nov 11, 2015)

Is there a way to merge two sessions?


----------



## Myachii (Nov 15, 2015)

Some ideas  No idea how difficult they would be to implement, but I'll suggest them anyway.

*Your own image as the background* - Now there already appears to be an option to upload a picture to do this, but it doesn't work. It would be great to have a personal picture as the background. It would make the timer feel more personal, more unique.

*Custom fonts* - It would be great to see either a wider range of selectable fonts or the ability to download a font from the internet and add it to CS, simply because the default ones aren't really much to look at :/

*Ability to change colour of text separately and with more colours* - I'd like the be able to choose to change the colour of different text, so it isn't just all one colour. It would also be nice to have more of a variety of colours to choose from, instead of just black and white.

And finally,

*Select your own colours for the "Draw Scramble"* - There are lots of people out there who have different colour schemes such as black instead of white etc. It would once again make the timer feel more unique if we could select our own scheme for the draw scramble tool.

Thank you so much for an amazing timer; I don't mean to sound too needy, and I certainly don't want you to think I don't love the timer as it is, these would just be some cool additions to make it even more unique and appealing for new cubers


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 15, 2015)

A rather small bug, and is possible nobody else notices it but something is wrong with the scrolling for scramble type list. When I click on the pull down everything is fine, but when I go to scroll with two fingers(mac trackpad) the pull down glitches out and the pull down disappears, which is frustrating when switching timers. There is a work around where you can click and slide the side scroll bar which works fine, but I miss being able to use the two finger swipe on CStimer.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 17, 2015)

So I have a bit of a problem which happened just now. I was doing 4x4 just now, and when I stopped the timer, my cube also dropped on the keyboard, and suddenly the whole session was deleted. Looking at the keyboard shortcuts, it says alt D does this. Is there any way to retrieve the session back?


----------



## qq280833822 (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> So I have a bit of a problem which happened just now. I was doing 4x4 just now, and when I stopped the timer, my cube also dropped on the keyboard, and suddenly the whole session was deleted. Looking at the keyboard shortcuts, it says alt D does this. Is there any way to retrieve the session back?



Besides "Alt + D", you also pressed the space button to confirm the deletion by mistake...

And there's no way to retrieve the deleted session back unless you have backup them by the "EXPORT" function or some other third-party tools.


----------



## AirbusCube (Dec 9, 2015)

csTimer has worked very well with a stackmat pro before, but when i updated to windows 10 the timer on the screen is almost 5 seconds after the timer on the stackmat. And now it doesnt work at all because it doesnt happen anything when choosing stackmat from timer, before google chrome asked if it could use the microphone but that doesnt happen now.


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Dec 9, 2015)

AirbusCube said:


> And now it doesnt work at all because it doesnt happen anything when choosing stackmat from timer, before google chrome asked if it could use the microphone but that doesnt happen now.



Yeah I have the same problem. Before, using a Stackmat would just make Chrome ask to use your microphone, but now it stopped doing that. I also checked my settings to make sure that CSTimer wasn't blocked, and it wasn't. Please help.

UPDATE: I just tried using my Stackmat with CSTimer on Firefox and it worked. Seems like it has something to do with Chrome.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisCuber123 said:


> Yeah I have the same problem. Before, using a Stackmat would just make Chrome ask to use your microphone, but now it stopped doing that. I also checked my settings to make sure that CSTimer wasn't blocked, and it wasn't. Please help.
> 
> UPDATE: I just tried using my Stackmat with CSTimer on Firefox and it worked. Seems like it has something to do with Chrome.



This is because microphone access is no longer allowed over HTTP in Chrome.
Chen Shuang, would you be able to support HTTPS for cstimer.net ?

(If it's a matter of getting a free certificate, Let's Encrypt is in public beta now.)


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> This is because microphone access is no longer allowed over HTTP in Chrome.
> Chen Shuang, would you be able to support HTTPS for cstimer.net ?
> 
> (If it's a matter of getting a free certificate, Let's Encrypt is in public beta now.)



It seems that my PaaS does not support SSL for customized domains. As an alternative, the HTTPS version can be accessed via https://cstimer.sinaapp.com/timer.php


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 11, 2015)

I've just committed an update. There isn't any functional changes in this update. The only difference is some details of the interface, especially the adaption for mobile devices. Detailly, if you open cstimer on a screen whose width-to-height ratio less than 5/6, cstimer will switch to mobile version automatically. 

Furthermore, the size of the timer will automatically adjust according to the resolution of your screen. Hence, cstimer almost looks the same no matter you are using a 1366x768 screen or 3840x2160 screen. As cstimer is designed for 1366x768 screens before, you will find that the statistics bar, the scramble bar and the font size is much larger than previous versions on a 1920x1080 screen. If you wanna have smaller or larger statistics bar, scramble bar and font size, you may adjust "Options -> display -> Zoom" according to your habit.


----------



## TurdleCubing (Dec 12, 2015)

*CSTimer Problems*

So I've had this problem with CSTimer now and I've been trying to fix it but I can't. My scramble text is centered and I can't use the average label because it gets blocked by the tools i have open. This didn't happen a yesterday and I'm really confused. (There isn't an option I've found that fixes this) Help Please? I also don't want to clear my cookies as that will erase my 2,000 solves on 3x3.


----------



## NSWishCuber (Dec 12, 2015)

here's what you do. unclick TOOLS and the statistics will be hidden (don't worry you can always pull them back up)


----------



## mjm (Dec 12, 2015)

This is because of a recent update. If you click Tools in the upper right-hand corner, it will hide them and you'll be good to go. Kind of annoying, but hopefully not that big of an issue!


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 12, 2015)

TurdleCubing said:


> So I've had this problem with CSTimer now and I've been trying to fix it but I can't. My scramble text is centered and I can't use the average label because it gets blocked by the tools i have open. This didn't happen a yesterday and I'm really confused. (There isn't an option I've found that fixes this) Help Please? I also don't want to clear my cookies as that will erase my 2,000 solves on 3x3.
> View attachment 5718



As I mentioned, you may try "Options -> display -> Zoom"


----------



## TurdleCubing (Dec 12, 2015)

*Centered Text?*

Does anyone know how to change the centered text? (I did fix the other problem, Thanks!)


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 12, 2015)

TurdleCubing said:


> Does anyone know how to change the centered text? (I did fix the other problem, Thanks!)



You mean you don't like the centered scramble and prefer left-aligned one?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 12, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> You mean you don't like the centered scramble and prefer left-aligned one?



I dont like it either. I understand that its there so that scrambles can be seen on smaller devices, but you should add and option to align left (since the option save in a cookie, this wouldnt affect functionability on small devices).


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I dont like it either. I understand that its there so that scrambles can be seen on smaller devices, but you should add and option to align left (since the option save in a cookie, this wouldnt affect functionability on small devices).



Well, I've just add an option to set the scramble bar left, center or right aligned. See option->scramble->Alignment of scramble area


----------



## TurdleCubing (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 12, 2015)

I noticed that most of users will enable the statistics tools. So I add the statistics tools to the statistics area and displayed by default. Previous statistics tools will still work, but I recommend you close the statistics tools as it might cover the timer or the ao5/ao12 label. Here's a snapshot of the new statistics tool in the statistics area before the time list:


Spoiler











If you don't like it, you can disable it via "Option->Statistics->show summary before time list"


----------



## mjm (Dec 12, 2015)

I like it very much, but I cannot scroll through my list of times now.
Also, is there a functionality that enables the user to click on a time in the list and then shows the scramble? That would be very helpful.


----------



## AndyK (Dec 12, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> I noticed that most of users will enable the statistics tools. So I add the statistics tools to the statistics area and displayed by default. Previous statistics tools will still work, but I recommend you close the statistics tools as it might cover the timer or the ao5/ao12 label. Here's a snapshot of the new statistics tool in the statistics area before the time list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I like this new feature, but I would much prefer the ability to easily view my best time, mo3, ao5, ao12 out of all possible sessions. Would you consider adding this? (or maybe it already exists somewhere)


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 12, 2015)

mjm said:


> I like it very much, but I cannot scroll through my list of times now.
> Also, is there a functionality that enables the user to click on a time in the list and then shows the scramble? That would be very helpful.



Thank you for your suggestion. I've just push an update to implement this. Now, when you click the number before a time (not the time itself for the adaption for mobile devices), a statistics dialog will be displayed with the scramble included, unless you disabled "Option->statistics->print scramble(s) in statistics".



AndyK said:


> I like this new feature, but I would much prefer the ability to easily view my best time, mo3, ao5, ao12 out of all possible sessions. Would you consider adding this? (or maybe it already exists somewhere)



What do you mean by aoX/moX/best out of all sessions? As the scramble type might be different between sessions.
For example, session 1 is for 3x3x3 while session 2 is for 2x2x2. Hence, ao5 of session 1 and that of session 2 might not be comparable.


----------



## AndyK (Dec 12, 2015)

> What do you mean by aoX/moX/best out of all sessions? As the scramble type might be different between sessions.
> For example, session 1 is for 3x3x3 while session 2 is for 2x2x2. Hence, ao5 of session 1 and that of session 2 might not be comparable.



Ahh, well I guess I was meaning best times out of all 3x3x3 sessions and a separate best time for 2x2x2 etc. sessions. This way we could keep track of our Personal Bests.


----------



## BenCubes (Dec 13, 2015)

My cstimer is super zoomed in now. Browser zoom is at normal 100%. Haven't touched the settings since last week, when it was fine.


----------



## mjm (Dec 13, 2015)

qq280833822 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I've just push an update to implement this. Now, when you click the number before a time (not the time itself for the adaption for mobile devices), a statistics dialog will be displayed with the scramble included, unless you disabled "Option->statistics->print scramble(s) in statistics".



Thank you very much!


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 13, 2015)

BenCubes said:


> My cstimer is super zoomed in now. Browser zoom is at normal 100%. Haven't touched the settings since last week, when it was fine.



options > display > zoom > 100%


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 13, 2015)

BenCubes said:


> My cstimer is super zoomed in now. Browser zoom is at normal 100%. Haven't touched the settings since last week, when it was fine.





qq280833822 said:


> I've just committed an update. There isn't any functional changes in this update. The only difference is some details of the interface, especially the adaption for mobile devices. Detailly, if you open cstimer on a screen whose width-to-height ratio less than 5/6, cstimer will switch to mobile version automatically.
> 
> Furthermore, the size of the timer will automatically adjust according to the resolution of your screen. Hence, cstimer almost looks the same no matter you are using a 1366x768 screen or 3840x2160 screen. As cstimer is designed for 1366x768 screens before, you will find that the statistics bar, the scramble bar and the font size is much larger than previous versions on a 1920x1080 screen. If you wanna have smaller or larger statistics bar, scramble bar and font size, you may adjust "Options -> display -> Zoom" according to your habit.



I just set my zoom to 90% to compensate.


----------



## BenCubes (Dec 13, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> I just set my zoom to 90% to compensate.



okay, set my zoom to 70% and it looks great thanks!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 15, 2015)

Is it possible to add a keyboard shortcut to switch from spacebar to manually enter times? I would love to be able to switch quicker.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 15, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Is it possible to add a keyboard shortcut to switch from spacebar to manually enter times? I would love to be able to switch quicker.



This.


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 15, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Is it possible to add a keyboard shortcut to switch from spacebar to manually enter times? I would love to be able to switch quicker.





biscuit said:


> This.



This. To add also allowing stackmat switching as well.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 15, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> This. To add also allowing stackmat switching as well.



Does stackmat actually work for people? I haven't been able to get that to work in who knows how long.

I figured it wasn't working on my latest Macbook because it has no audio input jack, but I just tried it on a 2010 MacBook Pro with the input and cstimer still wouldn't recognize anything.

edit: also using Chrome.


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 15, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Does stackmat actually work for people? I haven't been able to get that to work in who knows how long.
> 
> I figured it wasn't working on my latest Macbook because it has no audio input jack, but I just tried it on a 2010 MacBook Pro with the input and cstimer still wouldn't recognize anything.
> 
> edit: also using Chrome.


I do not personally know because I have a gen 2 stackmat(no audio port) so I cannot hook it up if I wanted to. 

But I thought I would add it because why not, for those who do use it(if it works).


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 15, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Does stackmat actually work for people?



I just tried for the first time in a while... And now Stackmat works for some reason.

I'm using Windows 10 and Mozilla Firefox 43.0 on a newer Toshiba. I had to allow some option that had to do with "sharing" the computer's microphone.

EDIT: This is with a Stackmat Pro.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 15, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I just tried for the first time in a while... And now Stackmat works for some reason.
> 
> I'm using Windows 10 and Mozilla Firefox 43.0 on a newer Toshiba. I had to allow some option that had to do with "sharing" the computer's microphone.
> 
> EDIT: This is with a Stackmat Pro.



What cable does it take? My Dad (who is in AV) couldn't tell off the top of his head what the output is.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 15, 2015)

biscuit said:


> What cable does it take? My Dad (who is in AV) couldn't tell off the top of his head what the output is.



I'm using a male to male 3.5mm wire with an adapter from 3.5mm to 2.5mm, the 2.5mm end plugs into the Stackmat timer.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 15, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I'm using a male to male 3.5mm wire with an adapter from 3.5mm to 2.5mm, the 2.5mm end plugs into the Stackmat timer.



I'll see if I can find a 2.5/3.5 or an adapter. Thanks!


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 15, 2015)

I've been able to use the stackmat input since I started using cstimer however long ago. However it stopped working this week since csTimer doesn't use https.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 16, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Does stackmat actually work for people? I haven't been able to get that to work in who knows how long.
> 
> I figured it wasn't working on my latest Macbook because it has no audio input jack, but I just tried it on a 2010 MacBook Pro with the input and cstimer still wouldn't recognize anything.
> 
> edit: also using Chrome.





Mollerz said:


> I've been able to use the stackmat input since I started using cstimer however long ago. However it stopped working this week since csTimer doesn't use https.




Chen Shuang actually gave an alternative link that does use htpps, since his cstimer.net somehow doesn't support htpps. https://cstimer.sinaapp.com/timer.php



qq280833822 said:


> It seems that my PaaS does not support SSL for customized domains. As an alternative, the HTTPS version can be accessed via https://cstimer.sinaapp.com/timer.php


----------



## TheRICuber (Dec 18, 2015)

I really love this timer and have been using it as my main timer for a while now.
I do have four suggestions that would be amazing if you could implement.
The first is a "draw scramble" feature for other WCA puzzles besides for 2x2-7x7.
Namely pyraminx, and skewb, but also the others with time.
Another suggestion is to have the timer save the day and time the solve happened
This suggestion is really tiny, but maybe, next to where you can comment about the solve, you can have a box to add which cube you used, then you can average each cube to see how well you perform on each.
My last suggestion (and the one I want most) is the implementation of a graph that show your solves over time.
if anyone likes any of these ideas please repeat them so they can hopefully be implemented.
Thanks!


----------



## BenCubes (Dec 18, 2015)

TheRICuber said:


> I really love this timer and have been using it as my main timer for a while now.
> I do have four suggestions that would be amazing if you could implement.
> The first is a "draw scramble" feature for other WCA puzzles besides for 2x2-7x7.
> Namely pyraminx, and skewb, but also the others with time.
> ...



really like the "draw scramble", date/time, and graph suggestions too. The comment stuff is kinda eh for me


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 18, 2015)

TheRICuber said:


> I really love this timer and have been using it as my main timer for a while now.
> I do have four suggestions that would be amazing if you could implement.
> The first is a "draw scramble" feature for other WCA puzzles besides for 2x2-7x7.
> Namely pyraminx, and skewb, but also the others with time.
> ...



I agree with all your suggestions :tu


----------



## Penspinner (Jan 14, 2016)

My StackMat Pro Timer works with Microsoft Edge, but it does not work with Google Chrome and Internet Explorer. I notice that Microsoft Edge prompts me for microphone access, but the other two browsers do not prompt.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 14, 2016)

Penspinner said:


> My StackMat Pro Timer works with Microsoft Edge, but it does not work with Google Chrome and Internet Explorer. I notice that Microsoft Edge prompts me for microphone access, but the other two browsers do not prompt.



https://cstimer.sinaapp.com/timer.php
try that for google chrome


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 15, 2016)

Would it be possible to be able to configure the colour of the scamble view ? I have my own custom colour scheme and would like to see those colours when scrambling.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 15, 2016)

I vote for the "draw scramble" function for other puzzles like skewb, pyra, SQ-1, Mega... The colour scheme configuration, even though I don't really need it would be a plus for many people, including Chris Olson (oh that pink!).


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey

I would really like to see different time distribution options (different scaling) for the different sessions!
Is that possible?


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheRICuber said:


> My last suggestion (and the one I want most) is the implementation of a graph that show your solves over time.


This!


----------



## Calode (Jan 18, 2016)

Cstimer occasionally ends up not loading (for me atm, it's loading very slowly). The problem here is most likely that your host for jquery can be slow: http://lib.sinaapp.com/. I suggest switching to https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.8.3/jquery.min.js or their own site: https://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.8.3.min.js.

This will make cstimer overall more reliable and most likely jquery will already be cached as these will be the most frequently used jquery sources thus making cstimer faster overall.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 22, 2016)

I've just move cstimer to a new server with SSL support, any insecure access (http) to cstimer.net or www.cstimer.net will be redirected to https://cstimer.net 

Besides that, I've just add "draw scramble" function for pyraminx and skewb.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 22, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just move cstimer to a new server with SSL support, any insecure access (http) to cstimer.net or www.cstimer.net will be redirected to https://cstimer.net
> 
> Besides that, I've just add "draw scramble" function for pyraminx and skewb.



Wonderful news!!! I am starting to learn pyra and skewb this month so it is a very welcome improvement. Now I only have to export my session to import it on the secure site and I will be ready to rumble!!! Thanks a lot.

By the way, in order to support drawing scrambles for skewb and pyra, have you changed the code that draws cubic puzzles as well? I see some difference in the way 2x2, 3x3, etc. scrambles look now.

EDIT: Just one comment. Now, when I am in WCA - Pyraminx scramble type and select "input" and paste a Pyraminx scramble (like, e.g.: U L U' L' U B' U B b), the draw scramble tool changes to 5x5 scramble.


----------



## TheRICuber (Jan 22, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> Besides that, I've just add "draw scramble" function for pyraminx and skewb.



Thank you! That makes my life so much easier. 
Do you have any plans on implementing the graph?


----------



## Phinagin (Jan 23, 2016)

I just had a very frustrating error, and I have no clue what happened. I was solving and timing myself with cstimer. I then accidently dragged the browser tab, to create its own window. I had a bunch of other tabs open, so I closed the cstimer window and went to open it back up on the main window. When it loaded everything was gone. It was as if I had went to cstimer for the first time ever. I had made a backup to the server which I was able to restore, but I still lost thousands of solves. 

I am not sure if you know the cause of this, but it is a serious bug that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 23, 2016)

Happened to me as well, looks like the website got updated and all caches/cookies were cleared. If you want to keep big amounts of data I would recommend you don't keep them on a website, download the information and port it somewhere you can keep on a hard drive.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 24, 2016)

Phinagin said:


> I just had a very frustrating error, and I have no clue what happened. I was solving and timing myself with cstimer. I then accidently dragged the browser tab, to create its own window. I had a bunch of other tabs open, so I closed the cstimer window and went to open it back up on the main window. When it loaded everything was gone. It was as if I had went to cstimer for the first time ever. I had made a backup to the server which I was able to restore, but I still lost thousands of solves.
> 
> I am not sure if you know the cause of this, but it is a serious bug that needs to be fixed.



I think it's because that I force redirect www.cstimer.net to cstimer.net, while all of your times and statistics information are still in www.cstimer.net
you may return to www.cstimer.net by: http://www.cstimer.net/?noredirect


----------



## asacuber (Jan 24, 2016)

I only have two problems:
My QJ timer v3 does not connect (I use Chrome)
Please stop rounding off times eg: 2.899 in milliseconds
And 2.90 without milliseconds

Edit: fixed!Thanks(1st problem)


----------



## biscuit (Jan 24, 2016)

turtwig said:


> csTimer just reset on me! I recovered most of my solves from a previous file, but a still lost quite a bit.
> I think I pressed alt+-> before, to generate new scrambles, but then it reset.
> Is it still possible to recover my times?



That question was answered above



qq280833822 said:


> I think it's because that I force redirect www.cstimer.net to cstimer.net, while all of your times and statistics information are still in www.cstimer.net
> you may return to www.cstimer.net by: http://www.cstimer.net/?noredirect


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 25, 2016)

TheRICuber said:


> Thank you! That makes my life so much easier.
> Do you have any plans on implementing the graph?



I've just added a "trend function". Here's a snapshot. 


Spoiler











Is this the graph you mentioned?


BTW, it's just a demo of the trend function. I'll do more work on it, e.g. better ui, more configurable options, etc.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just added a "trend function". Here's a snapshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yep, can see it after refreshing my page!


----------



## mafergut (Jan 25, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just added a "trend function". Here's a snapshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



There is an issue, when there are DNFs in the times list, it does not plot anything in the graph.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> There is an issue, when there are DNFs in the times list, it does not plot anything in the graph.


I don't think DNFs should plot anything.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I don't think DNFs should plot anything.



I mean, I have a session with 125 times of which 1 is a DNF. And it does not plot anything. If I change the DNF to a normal time, then it plots everything.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I mean, I have a session with 125 times of which 1 is a DNF. And it does not plot anything. If I change the DNF to a normal time, then it plots everything.



It had been a bug several hours before. However, I fixed that about 1 hour ago (10 minutes after the new function released). Maybe you should clean the cache of your browser and refresh the page.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 25, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> It had been a bug several hours before. However, I fixed that about 1 hour ago (10 minutes after the new function released). Maybe you should clean the cache of your browser and refresh the page.



You're fast man!!!! 
My intention was just to report a possible bug, not put pressure on you. Your timer is excellent and growing better and better.

EDIT: I refreshed the page and now it's working fine, thanks!


----------



## TheRICuber (Jan 25, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just added a "trend function". Here's a snapshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you, this is a really nice feature.
Thank you for being so accessible and quick to add features


----------



## YanWB (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you for developing such an awesome timer! But I have a question for using the xcross function in toolbox. After choosing insertion finder in tool and pasting scrambles, what should I type in "skeleton" box to make it function?


----------



## SassyGinger77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Im having trouble wtih my stackmat hooking up to cstimer. It starts fine but when stopping i have to voilently pound on my timer to make the program stop. Is there a solution to my problem that can be fixed? or do i just need to give up on connecting my stackmat to the program?


----------



## Myachii (Jan 30, 2016)

Just a quick suggestion - I've lost many a solve due to this and I'm sure many others have as well.
When changing a solve to a +2 manually (hovering over the time in the list and selecting +2), I sometimes forget to click back on to the main timer, which means that the timer doesn't start when I press the spacebar down. 
I don't tend to look up at all until I've finished a solve so this goes unnoticed 90% of the time.
plsfix


----------



## biscuit (Jan 30, 2016)

Myachii said:


> Just a quick suggestion - I've lost many a solve due to this and I'm sure many others have as well.
> When changing a solve to a +2 manually (hovering over the time in the list and selecting +2), I sometimes forget to click back on to the main timer, which means that the timer doesn't start when I press the spacebar down.
> I don't tend to look up at all until I've finished a solve so this goes unnoticed 90% of the time.
> plsfix



Why would you assign a +2 that way?


----------



## Myachii (Jan 30, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Why would you assign a +2 that way?



Because that's the way I've been doing it for ages. Yes I am aware of the keyboard method, but I prefer using the mouse to do so.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 30, 2016)

Myachii said:


> Because that's the way I've been doing it for ages. Yes I am aware of the keyboard method, but I prefer using the mouse to do so.



I did it that way for a long time, but then switched, and it's SO much better


----------



## Myachii (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks qq280833822 for updating the website  Although you didn't post about it, I did notice it and I'm very grateful


----------



## TMarshall (Feb 2, 2016)

This has probably been asked here, but is there a Downloadable version of this timer? I like having big sessions, and when this happens csTimer often lags a ton. It would be nice to have one without this problem (sorry if this is a stupid or obvious question)


----------



## biscuit (Feb 2, 2016)

TMarshall said:


> This has probably been asked here, but is there a Downloadable version of this timer? I like having big sessions, and when this happens csTimer often lags a ton. It would be nice to have one without this problem (sorry if this is a stupid or obvious question)



CStimer only displays 100 times to fix that problem. Try backing up the sessions, clearing your cache, and they restoring the session. It then should only display 100 times (unless you click a button, then it will display all your times)


----------



## 16sziszi (Feb 3, 2016)

I really love this timer and have been using it as my main timer. Thank You! I have only one thing what I miss from this timer so I do have a suggestions that would be amazing if you could implement. Would be great if You implement an "overall best of" what is not dependent to the session. You could but to Statistics tool or above the scrable, maybe on timer background one of the corner or swicheable. I dont mind where but would be really great this function. I only miss this. Keep up the great work. Thank You!


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 5, 2016)

I noticed just now that it seems the calculator for averages has changed slightly. Instead of rounding to the nearest hundredth, it rounds down no matter what, which isn't how the WCA does it. Would it be possible to fix this? I remember it didn't used to do that.


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 5, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I noticed just now that it seems the calculator for averages has changed slightly. Instead of rounding to the nearest hundredth, it rounds down no matter what, which isn't how the WCA does it. Would it be possible to fix this? I remember it didn't used to do that.



Fixed, and thank you for your bug report.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 5, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> Fixed, and thank you for your bug report.



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## biscuit (Feb 6, 2016)

It's just showing a black screen. If you hover over the top left, the panel thing pops up, but only option and export work. nothing else works. 

Yes I tried clearing the cache


----------



## Trexrush1 (Feb 6, 2016)

all my sessions reset. Is it b/c of an update? Hasnt done this before.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 6, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's just showing a black screen. If you hover over the top left, the panel thing pops up, but only option and export work. nothing else works.
> 
> Yes I tried clearing the cache



Same problem


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 6, 2016)

The pre-scramble doesn't work for skewb (and I'd guess that it doesn't work for other non 2x2-7x7 puzzles as well). I scramble with yellow on top because I have a black side. So could you implement that? I put pre scramble z2 and it doesn't adjust the draw scramble


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 6, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's just showing a black screen. If you hover over the top left, the panel thing pops up, but only option and export work. nothing else works.
> 
> Yes I tried clearing the cache



Same problem here.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 6, 2016)

Keroma12 said:


> Same problem here.



I have the same problem too  I can go with another link to CStimer but the sessions are gone.


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd like to give a recommendation for a new update; custom relay scrambles i.e being able to say for example that I'd like a 2x2 scramble, a 3x3 scramble, a Pyraminx scramble and a Skewb scramble. Thanks!


----------



## DELToS (Feb 8, 2016)

For some reason now, when I open csTimer it just shows my background color, but if I hover over the top-left it shows the csTimer logo but it doesn't let me click any of the buttons. Help?


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 8, 2016)

DELToS said:


> For some reason now, when I open csTimer it just shows my background color, but if I hover over the top-left it shows the csTimer logo but it doesn't let me click any of the buttons. Help?



I've tried many browsers, include chrome, firefox, IE and edge, but none of them can reproduce the problem. Which browser do you use?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 8, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's just showing a black screen. If you hover over the top left, the panel thing pops up, but only option and export work. nothing else works.
> 
> Yes I tried clearing the cache





asacuber said:


> Same problem





Keroma12 said:


> Same problem here.





ViliusRibinskas said:


> I have the same problem too  I can go with another link to CStimer but the sessions are gone.





DELToS said:


> For some reason now, when I open csTimer it just shows my background color, but if I hover over the top-left it shows the csTimer logo but it doesn't let me click any of the buttons. Help?



go to https://cstimer.net/timer.php
if the sessions are missing then try using the export feature


----------



## asacuber (Feb 9, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> go to https://cstimer.net/timer.php
> if the sessions are missing then try using the export feature



Holy cow I did it
Click on 'export' and then click on 'choose file'

E:Something happened...
I hit the apacebar after a time and it deleted all the times


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 11, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> go to https://cstimer.net/timer.php
> if the sessions are missing then try using the export feature



What do you mean by using the export feature?

My sessions and settings are gone too. And i didnt save them somewhere local on the computer, so using the export feature wouldn't help, would it?

I could import it from a server, but i don't have an account. Don't even know that there is a option to have an account


----------



## biscuit (Feb 11, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> What do you mean by using the export feature?
> 
> My sessions and settings are gone too. And i didnt save them somewhere local on the computer, so using the export feature wouldn't help, would it?
> 
> I could import it from a server, but i don't have an account. Don't even know that there is a option to have an account



You literally just name the session. You don't have to have an account, as there is no way to make an account.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 11, 2016)

Whatever you do don't go to multi bld and do 999999 scrambles. It completely froze this school computer...


----------



## turtwig (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a cool idea, the ability to mark lucky solves and keeping track of lucky and non lucky PBs.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 12, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Whatever you do don't go to multi bld and do 999999 scrambles. It completely froze this school computer...



Why would you do that?


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Feb 16, 2016)

So i got a PB ao5 and apparently it was an 8.00 average
avg of 5: 8.00

Time List:
1. (11.00) F' B2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R' U B F2 U B' L D' L2 R' 
2. 7.80 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 D L D' B F R F L2 R B L' 
3. (7.45) B2 D2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U B' F D' B D2 R2 D' L2 
4. 8.00 L2 U B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' U F2 L B2 R' F' D' R2 U' 
5. 8.17 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 L' B' D2 B L2 D R' B' D2 B

but after i tried the maths myself i found that it was actually 7.99 and i think this might be an error in the software


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 16, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Whatever you do don't go to multi bld and do 999999 scrambles. It completely froze this school computer...



it would probably take a day or two to generate all of those scrambles


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 21, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> So i got a PB ao5 and apparently it was an 8.00 average
> avg of 5: 8.00
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Try adding milliseconds to your time and recalculate.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a problem,cstimer automatically refreshed and now 'list times' and tools' have disappeared


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 21, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I have a problem,cstimer automatically refreshed and now 'list times' and tools' have disappeared



Same thing for me. And the time trend graph looks weird. White background and shows all the times on the left side


----------



## Calode (Feb 21, 2016)

Same problem.

Odd thing is, if I load in incognito, it's fine but if not, it doesn't work. There's a problem with /cstimer.js where TOOLS_TREND is not defined. TOOLS_TREND would've been defined in timer.php but it's not depending on the browser I load it in.


----------



## TurdleCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

*csTimer glitch/problem*

Can't edit times or anything. Only thing that shows is the scramble and options. Cannot add times or show tools and list of times. Help? 

Edit: I've noticed that the urls that don't work is http://cstimer.net/timer.php . https://cstimer.net/ works fine but the time are all deleted and reset to factory.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 21, 2016)

Same for everyone, he's probably messing around with some code to add/fix something


----------



## TurdleCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## ZZQueen (Feb 21, 2016)

I have the same problem


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Feb 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Try adding milliseconds to your time and recalculate.



I have already tried that but I think for the people who only use 2 d.p. It should be changed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

*CSTimer bugging out on me*

Hi guys, when I turned on cstimer this morning I couldn't see my previous solves. The entire left portion of the timer is gone except for the top-left corner where all the options are. Is this my problem or the app's problem and is there anything I can do to fix this? I run OS El Capitan and use safari and I've never had this problem before. Thnx in advance!


----------



## qwertycuber (Feb 22, 2016)

This is happening to my pc, but not my laptop, and I am confused too.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 22, 2016)

Seems like people are talking about it here too: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36236-csTimer-released
Maybe the mods should merge these two threads. The developer seems to check that other thread though, so he'll probably fix it soon.


----------



## cubizh (Feb 22, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Hi guys, when I turned on cstimer this morning I couldn't see my previous solves. The entire left portion of the timer is gone except for the top-left corner where all the options are. Is this my problem or the app's problem and is there anything I can do to fix this? I run OS El Capitan and use safari and I've never had this problem before. Thnx in advance!



Your browser cache and/or browser cookies were probably cleared.


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 22, 2016)

I was looking at the virtual cubes and tried getting a virtual pyraminx, and then all my times were erased! I can't even turn on 'list times' anymore. Please help!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 22, 2016)

I also experienced this. To fix: you can't. Your times are gone. Open a new tab and search cstimer and start from scratch.


----------



## LexTrew (Feb 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I also experienced this. To fix: you can't. Your times are gone. Open a new tab and search cstimer and start from scratch.



Except their are not. You can use the export feature and it will have all your times, is just cstimer being silly.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 22, 2016)

LexTrew said:


> Except their are not. You can use the export feature and it will have all your times, is just cstimer being silly.



Oh yeah you can do that if it let's you (mine didn't)


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't even see my times anymore...
Where it should say 'List times' and 'tools', is blank


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 22, 2016)

The bug does not occur on any browser (chrome, firefox, IE, edge, etc) on my laptop. I'm quite sure it's due to the browser cache.
Here's a solution:
1. Use the export function to save your times and settings. EXPORT -> Export to file
2. Clear browser cache, and check whether cstimer works well.
3. Import your exported data. EXPORT -> Import from file


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

So quick update, I tried using it again and when the website uploaded the times were still missing. After letting it sit for about 10 seconds they magically appeared! No idea what happened lol.


Coolio


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 22, 2016)

BTW, I've just added a new function: voice alert of WCA inspection, which is enabled by default. If you enable the WCA inspection (which is disabled by default), you will hear voice alerts at 8s and 12s as mentioned in WCA regulations. See OPTION->timer->voice alert of WCA inspection


----------



## biscuit (Feb 22, 2016)

If what qq said dosen't work, try exporting your times, then use the full url (https:\\cstimer.net/timer) it will give you a warning about it being unsafe, go ahead anyway. I'm assuming the reason it says it's unsafe has something to do with ssl certificates.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> If what qq said dosen't work, try exporting your times, then use the full url (https:*//*cstimer.net/timer) it will give you a warning about it being unsafe, go ahead anyway. I'm assuming the reason it says it's unsafe has something to do with ssl certificates.



ftfy²


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2016)

Some other features I would love to see:

Adding a keyboard shortcut to switch between typing and normal keyboard timer
and make this bar appear again on the time list so you can scroll through your times (It was there some time ago)

Thanks


----------



## biscuit (Feb 22, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ftfy²



Huh??


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Huh??



Ftfy=fixed that for you.

Yes, I had to google that.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Ftfy=fixed it for you.
> 
> Yes, I had to google that.



I know what it means, I'm not sure what he fixed though.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I know what it means, I'm not sure what he fixed though.



The slashes.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> The slashes.



Ah okay. Missed a backslash.

EDIT: Wait, no I didn't :confused: what did he fix?


----------



## zen3gr (Feb 22, 2016)

I started using cstimer a few days ago and I really like it.
I would like to ask if there is a way to export the graphs that "trend line" feature provides in excel or some other program and save them for later reference?


----------



## YTCuber (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm building my own timer and want to import exports from cstimer. Is there any documentation?


----------



## mjm (Feb 27, 2016)

I like what zen3gr said; I would love to be able to export graphs. 
Also, I think that it'd be neat if there was a linear regression on the graph!


----------



## BenCubes (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been using this chrome extension for syncing times and preferences since Summer 2015: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cstimer-sync/bjmjhkbifanmbbiikccdapomhpicglkf?hl=en
I still do even after the updates bc I'm accustomed to it plus it gives a very clear indicator of when you last saved so you don't accidentally load old data before saving new data etc.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 1, 2016)

I've discovered that, in the secure HTTP page, Insertion Finder tool does not work while in the insecure, HTTP one this works as expected. Do I have to assume that the javascript or whatever code that implements the finder is deemed insecure and hence blocked in the secure site?


----------



## qq280833822 (Mar 1, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I've discovered that, in the secure HTTP page, Insertion Finder tool does not work while in the insecure, HTTP one this works as expected. Do I have to assume that the javascript or whatever code that implements the finder is deemed insecure and hence blocked in the secure site?



Exactly, the provider of Insertion Finder (mf.qiyuuu.com) does not support HTTP secure access.


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi!!

What is the point of (ec) acronym in tools/solve cross? 

Sorry but I'm a beginner and I'm starting to learn how to practice with cstimer.

Thanks!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 1, 2016)

Ender said:


> Hi!!
> 
> What is the point of (ec) acronym in tools/solve cross?
> 
> ...



It stands for Extended Cross and, if you click on it for any face it will solve an extended cross instead of a normal cross, that is, a cross + an F2L pair or what we also call an "x-cross".


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2016)

oh, I see!!

Thank you Mafergut!!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2016)

Say I input squan scrambles...
It won't draw the scramble


----------



## mafergut (Mar 6, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Say I input squan scrambles...
> It won't draw the scramble



Yeah, and as I also pointed out some days ago, the same happens with Mega and also with Pyra or Skewb scrambles: they are not correctly identified. I understand it is not easy for skewb but for Pyra it's easier because of the tips in lowercase but it shows like a 4x4 or 5x5 scramble instead. I'd say that if I have csTimer configured for WCA -> skewb scrambles and then I change to "Input", if the scramble can be a valid skewb scramble then it should be assumed that it is.

I would also like Mega scrambles to be drawn as it was recently added for skewb, sq-1 & pyra.


----------



## thecuber3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Is there a way to make cstimer only show seconds (not milliseconds) during a solve? Plz help.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 13, 2016)

thecuber3 said:


> Is there a way to make cstimer only show seconds (not milliseconds) during a solve? Plz help.



Options>timer>timer update>seconds


----------



## Yetiowin (Mar 14, 2016)

I accidentely clicked 'do not let this webpage show more pop-ups' when deleting a solve and now I can't delete any solves. I'm using chrome.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 14, 2016)

Yetiowin said:


> I accidentely clicked 'do not let this webpage show more pop-ups' when deleting a solve and now I can't delete any solves. I'm using chrome.



There's probably an option somewhere in settings where you can enable and disable pop-ups for different pages

If you can't find it, clear cookies (this will remove all your solves and colour scheme etc.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 14, 2016)

Myachii said:


> There's probably an option somewhere in settings where you can enable and disable pop-ups for different pages



chrome://settings/contentExceptions#popups


----------



## alexjd99 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yetiowin said:


> I accidentely clicked 'do not let this webpage show more pop-ups' when deleting a solve and now I can't delete any solves. I'm using chrome.



Funny, same thing happened to me today. 

I tried clearing cookies, all sorts of settings, blah blah blah, only to find that closing the tab and opening it in a new tab makes dialogue boxes appear again.

Also, I don't go on ss much so I'm not entirely sure this is the correct place to put this 

As a recommendation, I think it would be good to make the time trend tool expandable by clicking on it, because when you have a lot of solves it looks just like a jumble of lines.


----------



## defhacks (Apr 9, 2016)

I was trying to access the source at the sinaapp.com site listed, but after trying for several days in a row and receiving nothing but messages that google translate says are "site has exceeded budget" errors, I'm wondering if there is a mirror of the source somewhere else ? I'd be happy to help make the code available via github or bitbucket if I could get an initial copy. Thanks for the awesome timer


----------



## mjm (Apr 9, 2016)

Someone should rename this thread "csTimer Concerns and Suggestions".

I would very much like the option to be able to generate time lists in the format:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-9
avg of 5: 14.15

Time List:
(12.71), 13.93, (19.19), 14.15, 14.34

instead of:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-9
avg of 5: 14.15

Time List:
1. (12.71) F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F' L' R2 F2 D B' F L D F
2. 13.93 B2 U L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R' U' L B' F' L U' R U' B'
3. (19.19) D' B' L2 U2 B' U R D B2 D R2 L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L2
4. 14.15 F L D' F2 R' D L U' B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F
5. 14.34 B2 U2 B U R2 L2 B L R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## defhacks (May 6, 2016)

Woooo! Looks like the source was added to github here:
https://github.com/cs0x7f/cstimer

Reading through the source, I suspect it's even possible to serve the html from github itself with some minor changes.


----------



## Calode (May 8, 2016)

Anyone know if they're accepting pull requests?


----------



## qq280833822 (May 9, 2016)

Calode said:


> Anyone know if they're accepting pull requests?


Yes. If you have any good ideas and its implementation, just pull requests on github and I'll merge it soon.


----------



## deadcat (May 21, 2016)

Just wanted to say thanks for this great timer! I'm a beginner learning Roux, and using the multi-stage timing is really helpful (on the mobile site).


----------



## Myachii (May 25, 2016)

I don't know how long this has been a thing but tysm
Anybody else wants to do it, go Options -> Interface -> Background Image -> Manual -> Paste link


----------



## mjm (May 25, 2016)

Myachii said:


> I don't know how long this has been a thing but tysm
> Anybody else wants to do it, go Options -> Interface -> Background Image -> Manual -> Paste link



I am 110% okay with keeping politics and cubing seperate


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm using Vivaldi and it doesn't say "8 seconds" and "12 seconds" out loud, even though I have configured the settings to have it do so. I've checked on a few computers and it always works on Firefox/Chrome but not Vivaldi. Any idea why this might be, and if it could be fixed?

Edit: Seems to work now, two weeks later, all of a sudden. Not sure why.


----------



## 16sziszi (Jun 20, 2016)

I think I found a bug I solved today 100 times and my ao100 is 23.606 and my whole 100/100 average is 23.632 so I dont know wich is the right. I added my 100 solve statistic


----------



## deadcat (Jun 20, 2016)

16sziszi said:


> I think I found a bug I solved today 100 times and my ao100 is 23.606 and my whole 100/100 average is 23.632 so I dont know wich is the right. I added my 100 solve statistic


Click on the ao100 time, you will see which times were discarded. 
BTW, I saw that for ao100 it discards 5 top and 5 bottom, is that standard?


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 20, 2016)

normal cubing average is without top and bottom 5%, rounded up

ao100 is calculated like that, while 100/100 is mo100


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 22, 2016)

16sziszi said:


> I think I found a bug I solved today 100 times and my ao100 is 23.606 and my whole 100/100 average is 23.632 so I dont know wich is the right. I added my 100 solve statistic


That's not an error because Mo100 (which is what the average is-where you average all the times of the solves you have done) is different from Ao100 (where you average the middle 90% be removing the top 5 solves and bottom 5 solves).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 22, 2016)

Myachii said:


> I don't know how long this has been a thing but tysm
> Anybody else wants to do it, go Options -> Interface -> Background Image -> Manual -> Paste link


LOL
no bad Myachii


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 29, 2016)

bgrgndz said:


> I turned cstimer into a desktop app with nativefier and it is great but I can't delete solves (alerts don't appear)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried this and CSTimer works well as an app, but as you say the solves/sessions cannot be deleted :-(


----------



## deadcat (Jun 29, 2016)

bgrgndz said:


> I turned cstimer into a desktop app with nativefier and it is great but I can't delete solves (alerts don't appear)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would you do that?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 30, 2016)

Th


bgrgndz said:


> Umm... I don't know, It looks cool?


That's kind of what I was thinking when I tried it


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jul 20, 2016)

Please add *save* to the color theme option changes.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 20, 2016)

What I'd love is to have more draw scramble options, like, e.g. for Megaminx.


----------



## JanW (Jul 20, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just committed an update. There isn't any functional changes in this update. The only difference is some details of the interface, especially the adaption for mobile devices. Detailly, if you open cstimer on a screen whose width-to-height ratio less than 5/6, cstimer will switch to mobile version automatically.


Most of the time I keep my desktop display in portrait mode for work reasons (=less than 5/6 ratio). csTimer becomes all messy if I load it in portrait mode, have to rotate my screen back to landscape orientation before solves. Isn't there some more practical and more reliable way to recognize if the user is on a mobile device?


----------



## qq280833822 (Jul 20, 2016)

Some resent updates:
update - Jul 20th 2016
Add color export and import function. 
You may export/import the color theme to/from a string, e.g. "#000#efc#fdd#fbb#00f#ff0#000" . In this way, you can share your color theme(s) with others.


update - Jul 9th 2016
1. Add eoline scramble, which keeps the eoline solved.
2. You may press ESC to stop the solving during inspection, which might be useful if you start inspection by mistake.

update - Jun 1 2016
1. Add mouse timer. You can use mouse to start the timer. The function is disabled by default. 
2. Fix background image loading.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jul 20, 2016)

JanW said:


> Most of the time I keep my desktop display in portrait mode for work reasons (=less than 5/6 ratio). csTimer becomes all messy if I load it in portrait mode, have to rotate my screen back to landscape orientation before solves. Isn't there some more practical and more reliable way to recognize if the user is on a mobile device?



Well, I've just added an option which allows you to select the landscape or portrait view manually. See Option->display->UI style is:Auto(according to 5/6 ratio), Mobile(portrait), Desktop(landscape)


----------



## biscuit (Jul 20, 2016)

JanW said:


> Most of the time I keep my desktop display in portrait mode for work reasons (=less than 5/6 ratio). csTimer becomes all messy if I load it in portrait mode, have to rotate my screen back to landscape orientation before solves. Isn't there some more practical and more reliable way to recognize if the user is on a mobile device?



Unfortunately, detecting mobile devices is kinda hard.


----------



## Yichuan Xie (Jul 21, 2016)

敢问楼主是哪位大神/滑稽


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 23, 2016)

It would be nice to export times into an CSV or TXT file.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jul 23, 2016)

qq280833822 said:


> update - Jul 20th 2016
> Add color export and import function.
> You may export/import the color theme to/from a string, e.g. "#000#efc#fdd#fbb#00f#ff0#000" .
> In this way, you can share your color theme(s) with others.



The online desktop version is not showing any changes, and is the same that it was.


----------



## deadcat (Jul 26, 2016)

The inspection voice alert doesn't work for me on mobile, is there a setting I'm missing?


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jul 30, 2016)

Please add last/*repeat*/next to the scramble options,
with repeat to keep repeating the current scramble until changed.


----------



## deadcat (Aug 12, 2016)

And another small request: could you add a timestamp (or at least just the date) on each result? Could be optional to show / export to file.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 13, 2016)

Just noticed that when not using milliseconds, it still calculates averages with milliseconds. For example, if I put in five 1.009s, the average of 5 is 1.01. Any chance this could be fixed?


----------



## mafergut (Aug 16, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Just noticed that when not using milliseconds, it still calculates averages with milliseconds. For example, if I put in five 1.009s, the average of 5 is 1.01. Any chance this could be fixed?


The average of 5 1.009, rounded to just two decimals IS 1.01, I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2016)

mafergut said:


> The average of 5 1.009, rounded to just two decimals IS 1.01, I don't see anything wrong with that.



The WCA truncates the third decimal, so if you're trying to be consistent with the WCA, then it should be 1.00.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> The WCA truncates the third decimal, so if you're trying to be consistent with the WCA, then it should be 1.00.


You're right then! So, all those 1.009 should be already truncated to 1.00 and the avg should be 1.00 as well. Makes sense.


----------



## EntireTV (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't know if I'm the only one having this problem, but csTimer.net won't load on any of my devices! It's just a white screen, and never loads...


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 16, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one having this problem, but csTimer.net won't load on any of my devices! It's just a white screen, and never loads...


Dude that sucks.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone use cubemania still tho?


----------



## deadcat (Sep 16, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one having this problem, but csTimer.net won't load on any of my devices! It's just a white screen, and never loads...


Works for me


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 16, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Works for me


Same. 

However.

Whenever I use csTimer on my iPad, which has a Bluetooth keyboard attached to it, I try to use said keyboard, but all it seems to do is get rid of the fancy stuff on the borders (scrambles, times, tools, etc.) Does csTimer not support Bluetooth keyboards?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Sep 16, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one having this problem, but csTimer.net won't load on any of my devices! It's just a white screen, and never loads...


Try clearing all your cookies, or just specifically any cookies for CSTimer.


----------



## EntireTV (Sep 16, 2016)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Try clearing all your cookies, or just specifically any cookies for CSTimer.



That's I think how the problem stared. I cleared my entire chrome browser and then it started acting up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

Guys use cubemania! It has cooler features like records, longtime means of 100, and all cite chat. It also works on mobile.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 17, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Guys use cubemania! It has cooler features like records, longtime means of 100, and all cite chat. It also works on mobile.


Hmm the keeping track of records thing looks interesting, but there's no mobile version so you have to touch very carefully to stop/start it, which makes it unusable for me. 

Also I didn't see options for multi-part timer, to name sessions, and to input scrambles.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tru it is better on desktop. But the features are great! I'm trying to get more people to join it bc the all cite chat is getting boring


----------



## deadcat (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like export to server and import from server stopped working.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Sep 18, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Looks like export to server and import from server stopped working.



Exporting to a file, and emailing the file to myself has worked well as a backup.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 18, 2016)

Jlvs2run said:


> Exporting to a file, and emailing the file to myself has worked well as a backup.


Yup that still works. I just prefer using both options for backup.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 19, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Looks like export to server and import from server stopped working.


In the past few days, we've moved csTimer, as well as all user data, to a new server. And now, all of its function should work as before.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 21, 2016)

GUYS that's why you should use cubemania... The chat is really boring bc nobody uses it. Also it has more features.


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 21, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> GUYS that's why you should use cubemania... The chat is really boring bc nobody uses it. Also it has more features.



Yo, this is the thread for CSTimer, not Cubemania. If you want people to join Cubemania, post in the Cubemania thread. 

That being said, although you are entitled to your opinions, the statement that one timer has more features than another is (arguably) subjective. It would be much better if you considered this and structured your posts accordingly, rather than impose what you believe on others. 

This is simply common courtesy; you can have your opinions, as long as you post them in the right place and the right way. 


Sent from my magical unicorn using Tapalatalkalaka


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wait, I didn't know there was a cubemania chat. Also chat is boring bc nobody uses cubemania. That's why I'm asking people to use it!


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 22, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait, I didn't know there was a cubemania chat. Also chat is boring bc nobody uses cubemania. That's why I'm asking people to use it!



There is no need to repeat your previous statements. Just keep in mind that this is not the place to promote other timers. Bring that elsewhere. 


Sent from my magical unicorn using Tapalatalkalaka


----------



## Isaac VM (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't know exactly since when but there is already the CSV export option and it's excellent!!! thank you so much!!!
However, I am having a little trouble while using it in safari, it doesn't download the file, it just open it in the web browser (it works well on the iPad, I can save it via google drive, dropbox or iCloud drive), works great on firefox.

Also, I can't customize the colors in safari (both on iPad or mac), even if I change the values.


----------



## KraftDamus (Oct 8, 2016)

I have noticed that there is an "export csv" button. I have a feeling that that is to move times and scrambles over to another cstimer (like on another computer) which is what I want to do. But I cannot figure it out. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2016)

I notice this is your first post, so we don't expect you to know everything, but before you post a new thread you should search for similar topics. There's already a CSTimer thread, and this question belongs there.

When it comes to your question, I can't find an "export to CSV" button. Are you using an older version of CSTimer? On the latest version of CSTimer, it is possible to export times to the server. Use the "export to server" feature, enter a password, and then when you want to get those times back use the "import from server" button, and use that password. It would help if you could explain your problem more specifically. Anyway, welcome to the forums!


----------



## KraftDamus (Oct 8, 2016)

I found it. The export CSV was in the list times spot. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 18, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> That's I think how the problem stared. I cleared my entire chrome browser and then it started acting up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems I have the same problem now :-( Cleared the cookies related to CSTimer last night and now I just get a blank screen :-(

It works fine on another machine, just not my home laptop. I even tried to clear all browser cache and cookies and I still have the same problem.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 18, 2016)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Seems I have the same problem now :-( Cleared the cookies related to CSTimer last night and now I just get a blank screen :-(
> 
> It works fine on another machine, just not my home laptop. I even tried to clear all browser cache and cookies and I still have the same problem.


Looks like I managed to sort the problem out. Had to go into my IE settings and delete content and cookies there as well. Only then in Chrome did CSTimer want to load again.


----------



## backus (Nov 29, 2016)

I was interested in theming more of CSTimer than it lets you configure so I created a chrome extension. You can check it out here:

Chrome Web Store - CSTimer Makeover

Here are a few screenshots:

*Main View
*






*Settings*


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 29, 2016)

backus said:


> I was interested in theming more of CSTimer than it lets you configure so I created a chrome extension. You can check it out here:
> 
> Chrome Web Store - CSTimer Makeover
> 
> ...


Woah! That is really cool!! I'm going to download that pronto. But can you transfer times from the Regular Cstimer? Or do they not change at all


----------



## backus (Nov 29, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Woah! That is really cool!! I'm going to download that pronto. But can you transfer times from the Regular Cstimer? Or do they not change at all



Glad you like it! All of your times should still work. This is just a theme that is applied on top of cstimer. You shouldn't lose any data.


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 29, 2016)

backus said:


> Glad you like it! All of your times should still work. This is just a theme that is applied on top of cstimer. You shouldn't lose any data.


Hey I just got it! I like it alot! In the next update you should be able to change the theme color


----------



## FJT97 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi

I did some OH solves with cs timer on my iPhone and would like to get those solves in the OH session on my computer (mac). Is that possible? How?


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 3, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did some OH solves with cs timer on my iPhone and would like to get those solves in the OH session on my computer (mac). Is that possible? How?


I Think there is a way to csv and xls but idk how. You can enter the times in one by one though. How many solves did you do?


----------



## FJT97 (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, i did 195. that would be kinda tedious


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 3, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> Well, i did 195. that would be kinda tedious


True. Yeah see if mobile has an export button? Then on desktop go to import


----------



## Myachii (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi, I'm not sure if this thread is still checked for feedback or anything, but I have a suggestion for the site.
I like using the time distribution to see a better breakdown of my session mean. It's nice to see which times are more common than others.
However, different distribution intervals are required for different events. For example with 3x3, I prefer a 0.5 second interval as I can see more accurate data.
(dont bully me I know I'm slow)






But with an event like 6x6, the times are nowhere near as close.






Obviously that 5:24.05 solve I have somehow is a pretty big anomaly considering I average ~3:15, but even so I have some high 3 minute solves on there and some high 2 minute solves. Having 0.5 second intervals there wouldn't help at all.

Would there be a way to have the time distribution interval be unique for each session? If not, could there be pre-defined intervals for each event in the drop-down selection?



backus said:


> I was interested in theming more of CSTimer than it lets you configure so I created a chrome extension. You can check it out here:
> 
> Chrome Web Store - CSTimer Makeover



Great plugin! But the scramble size changer doesn't seem to work, this is causing a bit of an overlap with the scramble and the time list for larger scramble events:


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 23, 2016)

Myachii said:


>


Dang those backgroundsa are really good. Did you make those? Also what are the dimensions of it. I found cstimer is really hard to find the right size


----------



## Myachii (Dec 23, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Dang those backgroundsa are really good. Did you make those? Also what are the dimensions of it. I found cstimer is really hard to find the right size



Use desktop backgrounds. The widgets on CSTimer lie on top of the background, so you're looking for a background image that matches your screen resolution.
http://www.whatismyscreenresolution.com/ visit here and find your resolution, then google desktop backgrounds and find the direct image link (.png, .jpg, even .gif if you want) and copy past that into the CSTimer thing.


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 26, 2016)

backus said:


> I was interested in theming more of CSTimer than it lets you configure so I created a chrome extension. You can check it out here:
> 
> Chrome Web Store - CSTimer Makeover
> 
> ...


Hey did you reset everything? I don't have any of my solves anymore.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a problem with my CStimer,

For my megaminx sessions, I'm at 884 solves and I cannot upload any solves past that. Any solve that I do past my 884th solve doesn't show on my list of times but when I delete the latest time shown (the 884th one to avoid any confusion), the solve I just did magically appears as the latest solve. So it seems like CStimer is bugging in that it'll take in my latest solve, but won't show it in the list of times. I already tried restarting my browser and computer, and it hasn't worked. Does anyone know what to do to fix this?


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 27, 2016)

Myachii said:


> However, different distribution intervals are required for different events. For example with 3x3, I prefer a 0.5 second interval as I can see more accurate data.
> (dont bully me I know I'm slow)
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are asking for something permanent, but in case you don't know how to do that at all.

Options -> Tools -> Time Distribution Precision [drop down menu]

When I switch events and need a different time interval I just change it manually.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 27, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> It sounds like you are asking for something permanent, but in case you don't know how to do that at all.
> 
> Options -> Tools -> Time Distribution Precision [drop down menu]
> 
> When I switch events and need a different time interval I just change it manually.



I know how to change the distribution, but I want a separate distribution for each session that can be set accordingly. I know I can change it manually depending on the session, but automatic changing of it would be nice


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 27, 2016)

Wait is anybody else's cstimer just a blank screen?


----------



## pglewis (Dec 27, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait is anybody else's cstimer just a blank screen?



Working fine here. You might check the Javascript console and see if there are any errors to provide a clue as to what's going wrong.


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 27, 2016)

pglewis said:


> Working fine here. You might check the Javascript console and see if there are any errors to provide a clue as to what's going wrong.


I'm using background from uptop it might have something to do with that


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 2, 2017)

So I know you guys may have heard these questions before, but I am not that good with cstimer so just some things I would like to know if possible.

1. First and foremost, I have seen in multiple videos (I couldn't find any right now, but it shouldn't be that hard) that ao500 and ao1000 show up. I don't have them, I have ao5 - 100, but not more, do you know how to set more?

2. In Chris Olson's "Best speedcubing timers he showed cstimer, but with another font than the default for the scramble. Do you know how to change that?

I hope somebody will help if possible, and sorry on my part for being a nub.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 2, 2017)

Wannabee said:


> 1. First and foremost, I have seen in multiple videos (I couldn't find any right now, but it shouldn't be that hard) that ao500 and ao1000 show up. I don't have them, I have ao5 - 100, but not more, do you know how to set more?


I don't have Ao500 but I do have Ao1000. Have you done 1000+ solves?



> 2. In Chris Olson's "Best speedcubing timers he showed cstimer, but with another font than the default for the scramble. Do you know how to change that?


Go to "options" in the top right and the second line down will say "select timer's font:" and you can select there.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 2, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Go to "options" in the top right and the second line down will say "select timer's font:" and you can select there.


Wannabee asked for the scramble font, not timer.
I don't know if that's possible.
I don't see any controls that do that.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 2, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Wannabee asked for the scramble font, not timer.
> I don't know if that's possible.
> I don't see any controls that do that.



Option --> Scramble --> Monospace Scramble


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 2, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> I don't have Ao500 but I do have Ao1000. Have you done 1000+ solves?
> 
> 
> Go to "options" in the top right and the second line down will say "select timer's font:" and you can select there.


Same I only have ao100


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 3, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> I don't have Ao500 but I do have Ao1000. Have you done 1000+ solves?
> 
> I have not done 1000+ but 500+, I would just guess that it would show then.
> 
> Go to "options" in the top right and the second line down will say "select timer's font:" and you can select there.



I'm sorry if I wasn't really clear, but I meant the scramble, not the timer. Thanks you still


----------



## YTCuber (Jan 3, 2017)

Open the Console (Ctrl.+Shift+K in Firefox, Command+Option+K on OS X), paste this and hit enter. You can replace Arial with every font name you have installed, but keep the " around the name.

```
document.getElementById("scrambleTxt").style.fontFamily="Arial"
```


----------



## Amelia Cheng (Jan 3, 2017)

Is there a feature on csTimer to show your tps? If so, then how?


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 3, 2017)

How is csTimer supposed to know how many moves your solve took?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 4, 2017)

You could use the metronome in the tools option


----------



## asacuber (Jan 4, 2017)

I want an edit time option because it is annoying when I mistype 2x2 timres


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 21, 2017)

update - Feb 22nd 2017
1. I decide to use icon instead of text in the left bar, as recommend by *pr0jectile*.

2. Scramble filters for ZBLL and EG training are available now. You can click the gear next to the scramble selector to open the scramble-option dialog. And the "scramble length" is also moved to the dialog.



Spoiler







As shown in the snapshot, you are able to select which cases will be occurred and others will be filtered to improve the efficiency of training, especially for ZBLL.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 21, 2017)

qq280833822 said:


> update - Feb 22nd 2017
> 1. I decide to use icon instead of text in the left bar, as recommend by *pr0jectile*.
> 
> 2. Scramble filters for ZBLL and EG training are available now. You can click the gear next to the scramble selector to open the scramble-option dialog. And the "scramble length" is also moved to the dialog.
> ...


Cool! Do you know why cstimer keeps resetting


----------



## Jarredsox (Mar 8, 2017)

When i go to solve on my cs timer this happens:
 
I have 2900 solves in the thread, any idea how to fix it


----------



## TooBoredToThink (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how to change the size of the tools?


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 11, 2017)

TooBoredToThink said:


> Does anyone know how to change the size of the tools?



Yes. Option -> Tools -> Scramble Image Size


----------



## Spilferderber (Mar 20, 2017)

I'd like to use the CSTimer/iOS/BT keyboard combo, and it seems there's just some small issues that need to be solved.. it triggers, but at the same time it doesn't


----------



## FJT97 (May 20, 2017)

The import export thing doesn't work of me. It always says "some errors occurred..."
Any ideas? I'm stuck to my phone now  kinda sad.


----------



## Myria (May 21, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> The import export thing doesn't work of me. It always says "some errors occurred..."
> Any ideas? I'm stuck to my phone now  kinda sad.


It has been the same for me for about a week now... hoping it will work again soon.


----------



## Jlvs2run (May 21, 2017)

Save as a file on computer.
Email the file to yourself at an online account.
Save the email in the online account. Reverse the process at your new location.


----------



## Myria (May 22, 2017)

Didn't expect this to work on mobile, but it did (I did it via Dropbox). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## asacuber (May 22, 2017)

asacuber said:


> I want an edit time option because it is annoying when I mistype 2x2 timres


plz


----------



## Malkom (May 22, 2017)

asacuber said:


> plz


Or you could press the button to get the previous scramble, enter the correct time there and then delete the mistyped time.


----------



## asacuber (May 22, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Or you could press the button to get the previous scramble, enter the correct time there and then delete the mistyped time.



thanks a lot!


----------



## Jlvs2run (May 22, 2017)

Please add reverse columns option to statistics, so newest solves show on top, instead of at bottom.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 23, 2017)

Soooo... My CsTimer is uh, not working?

This is incredibly strange. The solved cube shows when I start up the website.
The scrambled one shows when I start the timer, and from then on, nothing else happens. I can't revert back to the start page and have to close the tab and reopen.

Any ideas as to what could be going on?



 


Edit: I exported my times (there's well over 2.1k), cleared up cache and all that jazz. Freshly started, the website works alright but when I import them back, the issues are also back.

*Edit 2: SOLVED! *I had somehow set Options / Timer / Entering Times with: Virtual. Setting it to "Timer" fixed the issue.


----------



## Philip Meyer (May 25, 2017)

backus said:


> I was interested in theming more of CSTimer than it lets you configure so I created a chrome extension. You can check it out here:
> 
> Chrome Web Store - CSTimer Makeover
> 
> ...


Soo I got the extension but the option in the taskbar for Options is grayed out, any help?


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Jun 4, 2017)

is there a way to edit the draw scramble for other color schemes?


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jun 4, 2017)

Please add return key function to the OK button for posting of input scrambles.


----------



## hagner (Jun 7, 2017)

cstimer doesnt say 8 seconds anymore. i tried to reset a couple times and ive tried both the female and male voice but they only say 12 seconds. how can i fix this?

edit: it worked again after a while without me doing anything. but stopped working again again.
what is happening?!


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but I keep different sessions for different puzzle types. Cstimer does a fine job of remembering which scramble type for each session, but is there a way to make it remember other settings too? Like timing splits for relays, and no inspection time for blind, mostly. It might also be nice to be able to change timer update settings.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 8, 2017)

Is there anyway to save the times I have, reset everything, and then import them back in? 
I have a bunch of pyraminx solves I don't want deleted, but I need to reset everything.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Aug 8, 2017)

You can export to a file, then import the file; however your settings will import as well.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 8, 2017)

Jlvs2run said:


> You can export to a file, then import the file; however your settings will import as well.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 9, 2017)

Which export option should I choose?



Jlvs2run said:


> You can export to a file, then import the file; however your settings will import as well.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Aug 9, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Which export option should I choose?



"Export to file" and then "Import from file."


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 10, 2017)

is it possible to get the timer to show my best avg25/avg500? i know how to get it to tell me my current ones, but i have to manually check what my best one is


----------



## Micah Walker (Aug 16, 2017)

For some reason, cstimer isn't working for me!
Whenever I do a solve it will calculate it into my average's (usually) but it won't put it in my time list. also, it won't let me switch to another session. does anyone know what could be up? Is it that I have ~27,900 solves in my 3x3 session?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 18, 2017)

It's probably the 28K solves. I've heard that too many solves on CStimer can crash it.


----------



## Micah Walker (Aug 18, 2017)

Ya.... after I deleted all those solves it started working again!


----------



## Alexander Crush (Sep 29, 2017)

Noahaha said:


> Love how I can break down my BLD solves into all four parts now.


Can you please tell me how you split a number of times in a solve? I.E what key


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 4, 2017)

What does cs stand for?


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 28, 2017)

Is there a way to delete my sessions. Once, I was kinda exploring different scramble types and didn't realise made a new session every time. Now I have like over 20 completely useless sessions and can't figure out how to delete them. 

I don't use cstimer as my main timer, just when I want to use multi-phase (multi-blind) or special scrambles (2x2x3). So less than 5 sessions is all I need, but now everything is just messy.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 28, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Is there a way to delete my sessions. Once, I was kinda exploring different scramble types and didn't realise made a new session every time. Now I have like over 20 completely useless sessions and can't figure out how to delete them.
> 
> I don't use cstimer as my main timer, just when I want to use multi-phase (multi-blind) or special scrambles (2x2x3). So less than 5 sessions is all I need, but now everything is just messy.



Yeah, just navigate to the session you want to delete and click the delete button here:



Spoiler: image


----------



## Micah Walker (Oct 28, 2017)

so today cstimer stopped recording my solves. When I start a new session my times get deleted as soon as I click to a different session. Is there some kind of glitch?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2017)

On the virtual cube, there are two keys for M' but none for M... is this intentional?


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm going to release the latest version of cstimer to the main version on about next weekend.

Key Features:
1. customizable statistical indicators
2. scramble image for all WCA events
3. inverted time list and optimized ui for mobile devices
4. performance optimization, especially for large sessions, e.g. >100,000 values

The latest version of cstimer can be tested at: https://cstimer.net/new/

Since I use a different storage (IndexedDB) to store the session data, I'm not sure whether all of your data will be successfully move to the latest version. If you are going to help me test the latest version of cstimer, you'd better backup your data externally to avoid data loss, e.g. export your data to a local file or the server of cstimer.
Feel free to contact me or reply this thread if you have any suggestions or find any bugs, e.g. display error, data loss, unexpected behavior, etc. I will try to fix most of bugs and then release the latest version.

Notice: https://cstimer.net/new/ will always be the latest version of cstimer and synchronized with the source code, while https://cstimer.net/ is considered as the main version of cstimer.


Here are all updates in detail:


Spoiler



Function updates and bug fixes

Customizable statistical indicators. Now you are able to statistical indicators calculated, which is mo3, ao5, ao12, ao100 by default. You can set it to any values you like, e.g. mo5, ao25, ao30, ao42, mo100, ao10000000, etc. See "Options -> Statistics -> Statistical indicators."
Add Redi cube scramble. Since I do not have plenty of time to write a random-state scrambler for Redi cube, it only generates random-move scrambles.
Add scramble image for clock and megaminx. Then, scramble images of all wca events are available now.
Add M moves in virtual rubik's cube mode, which is binded to key '5' and '6.'
Fix multi blindfold scrambles and clock scrambles.

User interface optimization

The time list is inverted, e.g. the average label is displayed at first, with the latest time next to it, and then the second latest time.
Only 50 values are displayed by default. Even though, when you scroll down to the end of time list, the next 50 values will automatically loaded and displayed. In this way, cstimer will not get frozen due to time list loading during conventional solvings.
We optimize the mobile user interface of cstimer. The statistics area and time list area are displayed in the same row, then they won't cover the current time displayed behind them.
The "option" and "about" dialog are optimized.
We add huge amounts of color schemes at "ABOUT -> Color Schemes", totally 99 different color schemes. Most of them are collected from Internet and the uploaded data.

Performance optimization

The calculation duration of 3x3x3 scramble and SQ1 scramble are optimized.
We add a simple scramble cache. In previous versions, cstimer will generate scrambles immediately when you finish timing, which might cause a tiny UI freezing. While in the latest version, cstimer will cache one scramble, and when you finish timing, the cached scramble will be displayed, and the generation of the next scramble will be executed a moment later.
The calculations of the statistics are optimized. If you only append values to the time list, the whole update of all statistics data are extremely fast even when you have huge amounts of values. According to my test, even you have 100,000 values in your time list, the calculation duration is less than 0.05 seconds. However, if you did some modification on the time list, the calculations are much slower, e.g about 1 seconds in a session with 50,000 values.
We decide to use IndexedDB as the storage of the session of cstimer due to the limit of localStorage. According to the documentation, the storage quota of localStorage is only 5MB, which only supports about less than 50,000 values. Instead, the storage quota of IndexedDB is dependent on your disk size, which can be considered unlimited.

Language support

We add Danish and Croatian. Thanks to the translation works by Alexander Mortensen and Dominik Vidaković


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 10, 2017)

Any chance of adding the following changes?
1. Have a timer update mode where it displays "solving" for the first split and displays the timer for the second split? (Thinking of BLD solving, with multi-phase set to 2.)
2. Have each session remember the multi-phase number. Each time I switch to a sighted session from a bld session, I forget to switch back to multi-phase 1.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> 2. Have each session remember the multi-phase number. Each time I switch to a sighted session from a bld session, I forget to switch back to multi-phase 1.


I second this. I don't do a lot of blind, but some relays, and this would be really nice.


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 11, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> Any chance of adding the following changes?
> 1. Have a timer update mode where it displays "solving" for the first split and displays the timer for the second split? (Thinking of BLD solving, with multi-phase set to 2.)
> 2. Have each session remember the multi-phase number. Each time I switch to a sighted session from a bld session, I forget to switch back to multi-phase 1.



I've just implemented the second suggestion. It's not difficult to implement the first one, however, can you explain in detail why you request the timer displays "solving" for the first split and displays the timer for the second one? Since when you are competing with a stackmat timer, you may see the timer during inspection and see nothing during solving.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 11, 2017)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just implemented the second suggestion. It's not difficult to implement the first one, however, can you explain in detail why you request the timer displays "solving" for the first split and displays the timer for the second one? Since when you are competing with a stackmat timer, you may see the timer during inspection and see nothing during solving.


Thanks!
What I had in mind for the first was uploading videos to youtube. I don't want to see the time during memo because it's distracting to me, but it would be nice to have it displayed during execution for those watching the video. Especially for something like multi-BLD where the video is always sped-up and you don't have a good sense of how much time is passing.
(Alternatively the time could be displayed as a sub-title of the video during editing, but I can't figure out how to do that in the video editor I use.)
Anyway, it's not a big deal if this is added or not; I was a lot more concerned with my second point, so thanks for adding that!


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 11, 2017)

I can't seem to display the tools. When going into the Tools options I only see the Time Distribution option.


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 13, 2017)

I've just pushed the beta version into the main version (https://cstimer.net/). The previous version can be visited at https://cstimer.net/old3/


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 13, 2017)

qq280833822 said:


> Add Redi cube scramble. Since I do not have plenty of time to write a random-state scrambler for Redi cube, it only generates random-move scrambles.


Anything I can do to help with this? (It "should" be pretty simple: first phase solves the bottom layer, second phase solves the rest.)


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 13, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Anything I can do to help with this? (It "should" be pretty simple: first phase solves the bottom layer, second phase solves the rest.)


Well, I'm going to write an optimal solver or single-phase solver. However, I cannot find a appropriate subgroup or subset to obtain acceptable average pruning length within limited space (due to limited initialization time). Have you tried some other subgroup or subset that can speedup your optimal solver? e.g. solve more than 20 randomly scrambled states within 1 second.

Or would you mind sharing how your optimal solver works (10000 cubes solved in an hour as you mentioned in a Redi Cube thread), which pruning table(s) are used by your optimal solver, are there the same as the phase1 pruning tables used in your two-phase solver? And maybe it can be further optimized by many techniques that you might not familiar with, e.g. symmetric reduction


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 13, 2017)

qq280833822 said:


> Well, I'm going to write an optimal solver or single-phase solver. However, I cannot find a appropriate subgroup or subset to obtain acceptable average pruning length within limited space (due to limited initialization time). Have you tried some other subgroup or subset that can speedup your optimal solver? e.g. solve more than 20 randomly scrambled states within 1 second.
> 
> Or would you mind sharing how your optimal solver works (10000 cubes solved in an hour as you mentioned in a Redi Cube thread), which pruning table(s) are used by your optimal solver, are there the same as the phase1 pruning tables used in your two-phase solver? And maybe it can be further optimized by many techniques that you might not familiar with, e.g. symmetric reduction



Ah, I see. My optimal solver was written in Java and uses a single pruning table applied for the different faces. The pruning table is similar to the larger of the two tables used in the phase 1 solver: solve all the corners (3^8 = 6561) and move the face's edges to the correct face with the correct parity (C(12,4)×2 = 990).

Replacing this with a larger table to fully solve the first layer + all corners (77944680) makes it fast enough to do ~32 solves per second. (Average pruning distance 9.8 moves per face; 10.9 moves with all six faces.) Symmetry reduction should make the table small enough to be quickly generated, I think. Also, if you solve a layer you can only use the symmetry group D_8, but you get D_8×Z_2 if you solve a "slice" of edges. I haven't tried this out, and while initialisation should be faster, the solving might be a bit slower because there are only three slices, compared to six faces.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 14, 2017)

qq280833822 said:


> I've just pushed the beta version into the main version (https://cstimer.net/). The previous version can be visited at https://cstimer.net/old3/


Thanks!
One thing I forgot to ask about before: Is it possible to reorder my sessions? There in a somewhat random order, based on when I first practiced them in the timer. (Not a big deal.)


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 28, 2017)

Is there are way to time WCA inspection when using stackmat?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 30, 2017)

RCTACameron said:


> Is there are way to time WCA inspection when using stackmat?



If WCA inspection is turned on and you are using the stackmat feature, put your hands on the stackmat for less than .5 seconds.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 31, 2017)

CS timer hasn't been working for me for the last couple of days, is this happening to anyone else and does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 31, 2017)

csTimer isn't working in Firefox..it worked yesterday and with other browsers but now it seems to just leave a blank page. Any solutions for this?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 31, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> If WCA inspection is turned on and you are using the stackmat feature, put your hands on the stackmat for less than .5 seconds.


Isn't working for me. :/ I'm using the latest Yuxin timer if that helps.


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 31, 2017)

CubingRF said:


> csTimer isn't working in Firefox..it worked yesterday and with other browsers but now it seems to just leave a blank page. Any solutions for this?


it worked now nevermind


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jan 1, 2018)

RCTACameron said:


> Isn't working for me. :/ I'm using the latest Yuxin timer if that helps.


That may be why. I've only used gen 3 and 4 timers.


----------



## h2f (Jan 1, 2018)

Can you change the FM scrambles to the format currently used (RUF) in the beginning and in the end of every scramble, 26 moves long?


----------



## Bemis (Jan 5, 2018)

cstimer is just timing out for me saying it's unable to be reached. Going to check it on mobile.

ETA: Checked on my phone, same thing.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 5, 2018)

Bemis said:


> cstimer is just timing out for me saying it's unable to be reached. Going to check it on mobile.
> 
> ETA: Checked on my phone, same thing.


Same here


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 5, 2018)

Site loads fine for me (Chrome, Firefox); isup.me says the same.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 5, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Site loads fine for me (Chrome, Firefox); isup.me says the same.



Yeah, I'm getting it on mobile now. I'm using a VPN on my PC, I'll check again when I'm done for the day. It's known to cause all kinds of fun issues.


----------



## MCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

For some reason, I cannot enter CStimer. I have tried to restart my computer, to no avail. All it says is the following;
*This site can’t be reached*
*https://cstimer.net/* is unreachable.
Try running Network Diagnostics.
ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE

And I don't know how to fix this. *All other websites work*, like *ruwix*, *qqtimer*, and even *cubemania*.

Edit #1: I use a MacBook Pro


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jan 10, 2018)

Check Google support. Someone else has probably had this problem before and it might have been answered


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

MCuber said:


> View attachment 8803
> For some reason, I cannot enter CStimer. I have tried to restart my computer, to no avail. All it says is the following;
> *This site can’t be reached*
> *https://cstimer.net/* is unreachable.
> ...



That link you put works for me. Try using a different browser. Maybe that will help. Let me know if it works.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 10, 2018)

The same thing is happening to me and I have seen a lot of other people that it isn't working for, but I am also seeing a lot of people that it is working for, I have also checked some is it down sites and they say that it is up, so I wonder what is happening


----------



## MCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> That link you put works for me. Try using a different browser. Maybe that will help. Let me know if it works.


Alright. Thanks.

Edit:
I tried on Chrome, Safari, and Firefox, to no avail. Any other tips?


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Alright. Thanks.
> 
> Edit:
> I tried on Chrome, Safari, and Firefox, to no avail. Any other tips?



Do you connect a timer to it or do you just use the "Space bar"?


----------



## MCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Do you connect a timer to it or do you just use the "Space bar"?


Just use a spacebar.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Just use a spacebar.



Hmmmm....It still works for me. I am not sure what the problem could be.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

Could there be a problem with the computer?


----------



## MCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Could there be a problem with the computer?


I don't know. My computer works will all other websites, so I doubt the problem is on my end. Things like Skype, Discord, and other websites still work properly.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

MCuber said:


> I don't know. My computer works will all other websites, so I doubt the problem is on my end. Things like Skype, Discord, and other websites still work properly.



Well I don't know what I can do then. Sorry.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

How many of you guys out there can access cstimer?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 11, 2018)

Do you think it is the internet provider, It might have something to do with the whole net neutrality thing, because it isn't working for me either.


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 17, 2018)

For everyone getting errors.
https://cstimer.herokuapp.com/


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you so much!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 20, 2018)

Can you get inspection with a stackmat hooked up? Please explain how.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 27, 2018)

Is CS timer down? It wont load.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is CS timer down? It wont load.


Working here.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is CS timer down? It wont load.


Yes this is happening to alot of people if you scroll up you can find an alternate website that works (atleast for me)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 27, 2018)

K ill use TNT. Thanks


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 12, 2018)

BigGreen said:


> For everyone getting errors.
> https://cstimer.herokuapp.com/


For anyone using this version, exporting to sever and importing from server are now usable.


----------



## MCuber (Feb 12, 2018)

BigGreen said:


> For anyone using this version, exporting to sever and importing from server are now usable.


Will my times be saved if I leave the website and come back? Or will it reset my timer?


----------



## Elf (Feb 13, 2018)

I've been trying to connect my stackmat to cstimer and I face a problem.
First of all, I do this using a 2.5 to 3.5 mm cable into a microphone into usb adapter. 
Now, when I connect the stackmat (v3 or v4) to cstimer, everything works, I give firefox the permission to use my usb microphone and when I start the stackmat, the time on screen turns red, then green (with a short delay, but that's no problem). When I let to of the stackmat, the timing starts, but when I stop the timer, cstimer keeps running and can't be stopped. When I then pull the cable out of the stackmat, the time on screen becomes " -.-- " and when i plug it back in, the time that is showed on the stackmat is recorded by cstimer. 
I have absolutely no clue of what happens there and I would be really thankful if someone knows a solution for this


----------



## pglewis (Feb 13, 2018)

My local storage saved sessions seem to have been clobbered. I have 15 sessions named "1" to "15", all empty.

Edit: False alarm, my sessions are in Chromium and didn't notice I had Chrome open by mistake.


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

csTimer is great but for the last few hours when I try to load it up it shows me this...
 
You guys having this problem?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 10, 2018)

How do you Import/Export times. Every time I click one of those options it allows me to chose a file to import/export from, but every time I chose a file it says "File not found" and I can to then import/export. Am I doing something wrong? I am trying to find a way to save my times, since my 5000+ solves that I had got erased and I do not what that to happen again in the future. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## joshsailscga (May 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> How do you Import/Export times. Every time I click one of those options it allows me to chose a file to import/export from, but every time I chose a file it says "File not found" and I can to then import/export. Am I doing something wrong? I am trying to find a way to save my times, since my 5000+ solves that I had got erased and I do not what that to happen again in the future. Thank you very much for your help.



In the session, click the box that reads "solve: x/x mean: x.xx" and it will open a box with every solve in the session. Hit CTRL+C then open notepad and hit CTRL+V to move the information.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 10, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> In the session, click the box that reads "solve: x/x mean: x.xx" and it will open a box with every solve in the session. Hit CTRL+C then open notepad and hit CTRL+V to move the information.


Hey @joshsailscga , Thanks so much for the info, that has worked great and I will now do/use that from now on, so again thank you for your help.


----------



## Shadow Cuber (May 15, 2018)

I'm trying to connect my timer to cstimer, but it's not working. I've used https://, It's recording audio, I'm using a USB adapter, but it still wont work. Any suggestions?


----------



## qq280833822 (May 15, 2018)

You may try https://cstimer.net/src/stackmat.html to check whether the signal is successfully sampled by cstimer and whether the signal is too distorted to be recognized.


----------



## Shadow Cuber (May 15, 2018)

I tested it and the connection seems stable. It just won't go to all hyphens.


----------



## marcopolo66 (May 16, 2018)

Hi
I am new to CS Timer and am trying to use it to improve my cross solving. I followed the generated scramble and checked it against the drawn scramble and it is correct, but I am unsure how to use the provided solutions.
I solve with white on bottom, so how should I hold the cube to implement this solution?

I understand the notation but not sure why each face has a corresponding solution. Any clarification would be much appreciated.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 16, 2018)

Ok, so some people start their cross on colors other than white so that's why each face has a solution. secondly you would follow the solution for U if you want white and hold it white bottom green front (Z means cube rotation following F).


----------



## marcopolo66 (May 16, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Ok, so some people start their cross on colors other than white so that's why each face has a solution. secondly you would follow the solution for U if you want white and hold it white bottom green front (Z means cube rotation following F).




Perfect...many thanks!!!!


----------



## William Powell (May 20, 2018)

How do I control inspection on csTimer while using a Stackmat?
I have a Gen 4 Stackmat. I have it so that the Stackmat works with csTimer. I also have inspection going. I have an issue where whenever I start the timer, the timing starts. Also, inspection time starts abruptly and at random times. How do I make it so that inspection starts when I want it to? This is an important challenge that I want to overcome.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jun 7, 2018)

Basic support for WCA account





As shown in the picture, you are able to login with your WCA account now.
When you click on the WCA area, csTimer will redirect to WCA website for your authorization.
After authorization at WCA website, you are able to upload/download data to/from the server of cstimer using your WCA account by clicking "Import from/Export to server (WCA Account)", as shown in the second picture.

Note: All data are stored on the server of csTimer. WCA authorization is only for identification.
Note2: Import/Export functions are NOT automatically executed right now. So you must upload/download your data MANUALLY as conventional import/export functions.
Note3: Although data are saved on the server of csTimer, we will not collect any personal information of your WCA account, include name and WCAID.
Note4: The authorization procedure as well as the import/export procedure might fail due to several issues, e.g. network or server crash. We are trying our best to make it robust.


----------



## topppits (Jun 7, 2018)

That backup update is awesome! Down to only two clicks, very nice!

I have two questions/requests.

1. For blind events we don't need inspection time. Would it be possible to deactivate inspection automatically if the scramble type is 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD or mbld?

2. Would it be possible to also store the date of a solve? It would be really awesome for statistics.

Thx for the hard work, easier/automated syncing and those 2 things and cstimer has really EVERYTHING I could wish for.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2018)

topppits said:


> 2. Would it be possible to also store the date of a solve? It would be really awesome for statistics.



This. Also very cool would be if you could click on a "best" time and see details of the previous best as well.

Edit to avoid a double post:
When I try to log in I get an error saying that "The redirect uri included is not valid"


----------



## mikavo (Jun 18, 2018)

csTimer iPad bug help
every time I open csTimer on my iPad, i try to adjust the settin gs, i can't, because the settings themselves don't appear (see picture). Is there anyone who can help me / fix this??

btw i'm using safari on a iPad 3


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

The only reason i could think is that the I pad 3 is an old ipad so safari may not work well on something like cs timer even though its such a small website


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jun 19, 2018)

Try using https://cstimer.herokuapp.com


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 19, 2018)

Why is the Cstimer/old3 that only link that allows me to switch sessions with keeping the times from a previous session in that session? 
What I mean is for any of the others Cstimer links that I type in (like the new one) I can not switch sessions without the times from a different session shitching over as well, for instance: Lets say I did a 2x2 Ao12 in session 1, but I now want to do a Ao12 on 3x3, so I switch to session 2 for that, but when I switch to session 2 the times from my 2x2 Ao12 on session 1, are also now in session 2, so when I do the Ao12 on 3x3, I have all the times from 2x2 and 3x3 combined to a Ao24. 

I have been using the Cstimer/old3, but I have been wondering as to why the above is. Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## mikavo (Jun 19, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> Try using https://cstimer.herokuapp.com


Doesn't work either



ZenTheCuber said:


> The only reason i could think is that the I pad 3 is an old ipad so safari may not work well on something like cs timer even though its such a small website


Yeah, I might try using chrome, see if that helps the problem...



mikavo said:


> Yeah, I might try using chrome, see if that helps the problem...


I tried opera browser, because chrome and Firefox didn't work on the iOS version it is running, but still get the same problem. I think it isn't going to work, so does someone have a suggestion of a good timer that works on safari?


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jun 19, 2018)

mikavo said:


> I tried opera browser, because chrome and Firefox didn't work on the iOS version it is running, but still get the same problem. I think it isn't going to work, so does someone have a suggestion of a good timer that works on safari?


Yeah, sure! You can try Cubetastic Web Timer. It has lots of nice features, such as graphs, TNoodle scrambles, and syncing your solves.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 20, 2018)

i remember having more than 600 solves on one session, but now i find that i have 78 solves. i dont remember deleting anything... help!!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 21, 2018)

Make sure you are using the same Cs timer. If when you click on the URL it has http:// then try it the one without http:// or vis versa (to try the other one, google cs timer and click on the one that you want (the url should be under the link to click on the website))


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 21, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Make sure you are using the same Cs timer. If when you click on the URL it has http:// then try it the one without http:// or vis versa (to try the other one, google cs timer and click on the one that you want (the url should be under the link to click on the website))


Thanks but unfortunately it hasn't worked... I think 700 solves is the maximum solve count for one session. I reached that limit and so it reset.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 21, 2018)

Ive did Ao1000 in 2x2 before, so I don’t think that is it.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> I think 700 solves is the maximum solve count for one session.


Definitely not, I have over 4000 in my current 3x3 session alone, and I have reached 10,000 in a single session at one point


----------



## Sergey (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi!
Don't found an option for use SiGN notation for big cubes. Any chance to add it in future releases?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 5, 2018)

I had over 16,000 solves in my 3x3 session before I had to clear my browser cache. I don't know if there is any limit on CsTimer's part.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 7, 2018)

Feature request:
Someone pointed out that it would be good if you could turn on a setting to make the timer beep after a specified amount of time. For example, an hour (or increments of 10 minutes) for multi. (But I also think it would be good to allow the user to specify any number of seconds, as it has other uses like forcing yourself to only use 20 seconds for memo or something.)


----------



## Urejo (Aug 8, 2018)

How do you import a background? I can't find the right setting.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2018)

Keroma12 said:


> Feature request:
> Someone pointed out that it would be good if you could turn on a setting to make the timer beep after a specified amount of time. For example, an hour (or increments of 10 minutes) for multi. (But I also think it would be good to allow the user to specify any number of seconds, as it has other uses like forcing yourself to only use 20 seconds for memo or something.)


That sounds like a great feature. I would like to be able to set beeps at 15, 35, 60 seconds (4x4x4 centers, pairing, "done") or 40, 85, 110 (5x5x5 centers, pairing, "done") so I get feedback if I am on-schedule without having to look at the timer


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 8, 2018)

Urejo said:


> How do you import a background? I can't find the right setting.


To get a background image (1) Click the "options" button, (2) Then click on the "Display" button, (3) The 6th option under the "display" section is called "background image" and that will allow you to import a URL image that you want. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Riley M (Aug 22, 2018)

I used to be able to change the color scheme of my CsTimer, now the only way to change it is by giving it a hex code that I copied. No box appears where it should under color except for the font color and font style. Does anyone know a solution?


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 22, 2018)

Did you check if you have the same issue in different browsers? And what browser is this?


----------



## Riley M (Aug 22, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> Did you check if you have the same issue in different browsers? And what browser is this?


This is Safari on Mac, it worked before in Safari on Mac, but it is currently working on Chrome. I will try clearing history as sometimes this causes problems on Safari. (EDIT) DON'T do this! I lost all sessions and only got my data back because I had a recent export. I would like to keep using Safari, yet if no one else has a better way then I might switch to another browser


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 22, 2018)

Update on 22 Sep 2018

1. Now you are able to login by your Google account and export/import your data to/from google server. CSTimer use Google drive service to store your data in your own Google drive space (in a hidden application directory according to Google's policy.) In current implementation, once the data is uploaded succesfully, it won't be deleted forever. I'll try to develop another tool to manage the uploaded data, since Google does not allow people browsing or editing their application directory.
2. MoYu Timer (a newly produced stackmat-like timer) is supported.
3. Add Redi cube scramble in MoYu's notation and scramble algorithm.


----------



## Computteren (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi people.
I am currently using cstimer and I love it. But there's 1 thing that kinda annoys me, which is I have a lot of different sessions, but they're not organied. I have 3x3x3 somewhere the top, and then 4x4x4 somewhere in the middle/bottom of my sessions. So my question is

Any way to move around the sessions in cstimer, so I can organize my sessions?

Thank you for reading


----------



## 3x3x5 (Oct 8, 2018)

The only way to move them around would be download sessions deleting them and re-uploading them in the order you want. I just changed the session names.


----------



## Computteren (Oct 9, 2018)

3x3x5 said:


> The only way to move them around would be download sessions deleting them and re-uploading them in the order you want. I just changed the session names.



I may try that  Getting a backup of all of my sessions, and then I try. Thank you


----------



## Ryguy3305 (Oct 10, 2018)

3x3x5 said:


> The only way to move them around would be download sessions deleting them and re-uploading them in the order you want. I just changed the session names.


How do you rename them? not sure if I am just being dumb, but I don't see an option to...


----------



## Billabob (Oct 11, 2018)

Ryguy3305 said:


> How do you rename them? not sure if I am just being dumb, but I don't see an option to...


You’re not being dumb - it’s quite unintuitive. To rename a session, click the blue “Session” text next to the dropdown menu.


----------



## Computteren (Oct 14, 2018)

3x3x5 said:


> The only way to move them around would be download sessions deleting them and re-uploading them in the order you want. I just changed the session names.



And how do I do this?
I clicked the "Upload" arrow on CStimer, clicked export to file, but it exports my entire CStimer.


----------



## sillyturdle (Oct 26, 2018)

qq280833822 said:


> Update on 22 Sep 2018
> 
> 
> 2. MoYu Timer (a newly produced stackmat-like timer) is supported.



No matter what I do I can't seem to get my moyu timer to work.


----------



## Rubix Noob (Oct 31, 2018)

Is it possible to carry stats to other browsers/devices?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2018)

Rubix Noob said:


> Is it possible to carry stats to other browsers/devices?


csTimer works using cookies. You can export your session as a file and import it into the csTimer of a different browser or on a different computer, but otherwise I don't think so.


----------



## Rubix Noob (Nov 1, 2018)

Aerma said:


> csTimer works using cookies. You can export your session as a file and import it into the csTimer of a different browser or on a different computer, but otherwise I don't think so.


That worked. Thanks!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes, you can log in with either your WCA or your google account and you can import/export your times this way. You can also save it to their own server or save it to a file and make a backup just in case.


----------



## dsoegijono (Nov 4, 2018)

sillyturdle said:


> No matter what I do I can't seem to get my moyu timer to work.


I'm having the same issue. If it's plugged in, the timer won't even start. Or if I unplug and plug it back in, it would work for a few seconds then stops. csTimer also doesn't seem to recognise it.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 15, 2018)

when i use cstimer.net (no https, unsafe version which im still using because all solve data is stored there)it works perfectly. However today this happened:


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 15, 2018)

asacuber said:


> when i use cstimer.net (no https, unsafe version which im still using because all solve data is stored there)it works perfectly. However today this happened:


Hit Ctrl-Shift-R and see if the problem persists. The HTTP site works for me.

Note that you can export all the data on the HTTP site and re-import it on the HTTPS one just so you don't have to worry about the HTTP one possibly breaking eventually.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 15, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Hit Ctrl-Shift-R and see if the problem persists. The HTTP site works for me.
> 
> Note that you can export all the data on the HTTP site and re-import it on the HTTPS one just so you don't have to worry about the HTTP one possibly breaking eventually.


Idk how but the solution got resolved in like 5 mins after refreshing and stuff. Thanks though, I might use that if it happens
Also yeah I'll probably export it soon haha xD(too lazy lol)


----------



## topppits (Nov 15, 2018)

asacuber said:


> Idk how but the solution got resolved in like 5 mins after refreshing and stuff. Thanks though, I might use that if it happens
> Also yeah I'll probably export it soon haha xD(too lazy lol)



Exporting is literally 3 clicks: Export -> export to file -> save
After registering with your google account or your wca ID it's down to two clicks.

I guess you don't care about your times at all if you're too lazy to do 3 clicks.


----------



## Elde (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm wondering how to change the settings on cstimer so that the timer will *not be visible* _when_ you're solving. I've looked all over cstimer but can't find a way to change it. Thanks.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 16, 2018)

Elde said:


> I'm wondering how to change the settings on cstimer so that the timer will *not be visible* _when_ you're solving. I've looked all over cstimer but can't find a way to change it. Thanks.


You can change the timer to not be visible when solving, and the way to do that is click on the "Options" button, then click on the "Timer" button, and under that look for where it says "Timer update is" and click on that and from there you can click on 1 of the 5 options and the bottom one says none, and that is what you will want, unless of course you just want the timer to show the inspection time and not the solving time, but you can see the options and do chose what you want. 
Please let me know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 16, 2018)

topppits said:


> Exporting is literally 3 clicks: Export -> export to file -> save
> After registering with your google account or your wca ID it's down to two clicks.
> 
> I guess you don't care about your times at all if you're too lazy to do 3 clicks.



Ahh i thought it took actual time


----------



## Elde (Nov 16, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> You can change the timer to not be visible when solving, and the way to do that is click on the "Options" button, then click on the "Timer" button, and under that look for where it says "Timer update is" and click on that and from there you can click on 1 of the 5 options and the bottom one says none, and that is what you will want, unless of course you just want the timer to show the inspection time and not the solving time, but you can see the options and do chose what you want.
> Please let me know if you have any additional questions.



Very good, thank you.


----------



## frenzen (Dec 9, 2018)

for Eoline solve it gives me D(LR), what does that stand for? or how should I position my cube to solve it


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 9, 2018)

Some recent updates
Nov. 3 2018
1. Add roux first stage solver (solve a 3x2x1 block)
2. Support Giiker super cube, auto CFOP/Roux time split, VRC display, auto hardware error detection, battery detection, etc

Dec. 9 2018
1. SQ1 CSP training (select shape(s) of the scrambled state)
2. Disable WCA inspection for BLD events
3. When using stackmatTimer, it is possible to use keyboard to start inspection
4. Use '///' when SQ1 leaves cubeshape (for scramble correctness)
5. Save solving date of each solve (for further analysis or export)
6. Display time split in statistics, and also solving date if enabled in "options->statistics->print solving date in statistics"
7. Add a session manager (opened by click 'Session', which was used to rename a session) to load, reorder, rename, insert and delete session(s)
8. Add middle layer in scramble image of SQ1
9. The logo of cstimer is now also a message display. It will hint PB in current session right now, and I'll use it to hint more kinds of information.
10. When "entering in times with" "typing" is selected, you are able to directly generate a scramble with empty input (just press enter).
11. You are able to click the button with dashed arrow to hide scramble settings, session selections, tools selections, and click the scramble area/tools area/dashed arrow in statistics area to re-show those hidden elements.
12. You are able to import data from other timers, see the last row of export dialog. CSTimer, BlockKeeper and TwistyTimer are supported right now. Different from import data, it only import sessions and append the imported session to the end of exist sessions. No data will be overwritten.
13. Fix some bugs.


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi,since the last update there is not more easy way to "clear" a session (deleting all times). The button is gone. Very annoying. Can you do something for that ? By the wayn how to add a time with a keyboard shortcut ?


----------



## Leery (Dec 12, 2018)

Chrisalead said:


> Hi,since the last update there is not more easy way to "clear" a session (deleting all times). The button is gone. Very annoying. Can you do something for that ? By the wayn how to add a time with a keyboard shortcut ?



Are you sure the button is gone? It's definitely still there for me!


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 12, 2018)

Here is what I got :


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 12, 2018)

Chrisalead said:


> Hi,since the last update there is not more easy way to "clear" a session (deleting all times). The button is gone. Very annoying. Can you do something for that ? By the wayn how to add a time with a keyboard shortcut ?


Well, thank you for your feedback. In the next version, the clear button will come back, and also can be replaced by '+' by settings.
You can test the upcoming version at: https://cstimer.net/new/


----------



## asacuber (Dec 12, 2018)

alt d does.... whatever, see for yourself


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 12, 2018)

No, alt + d creates a new session with the date as the name. Definitely not the same thing.


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 13, 2018)

Chrisalead said:


> No, alt + d creates a new session with the date as the name. Definitely not the same thing.


It is reverted now. And can also be configured to '+', see Option->statistics->enable session emptying


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 13, 2018)

Great thanks ! And by the way, cstimer has replaced CCT for me (which wasn't easy to do !) so thank you and keep up the good work !


----------



## asacuber (Dec 13, 2018)

it isnt there :/


----------



## topppits (Dec 13, 2018)

Export your times, clear cookies for cstimer, import your times.


----------



## thomas.sch (Dec 19, 2018)

qq280833822 said:


> Update on 22 Sep 2018
> 
> 2. MoYu Timer (a newly produced stackmat-like timer) is supported.


MoYu Timers also not possible here. csTimer recognizes about 700 times in about 20 to 30 seconds without touching the timer. Showing total wired times.

If I power of the timer csTimer does nothing, if I power it on csTimer flickers and stops time after time after time. Tried with Google Chrome and with the http- and the https-Address.

On a second PC the timer just did nothing.

Tried with 2 Moyu Timers and none of them worked.

Any ideas how to find out what's going wrong?


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 20, 2018)

thomas.sch said:


> MoYu Timers also not possible here. csTimer recognizes about 700 times in about 20 to 30 seconds without touching the timer. Showing total wired times.
> 
> If I power of the timer csTimer does nothing, if I power it on csTimer flickers and stops time after time after time. Tried with Google Chrome and with the http- and the https-Address.
> 
> ...



I have contacted with engineers of Moyu. The signal of Moyu timer is quite different from that of stackmat and therefore it's hard to validate the data. Generally speaking, in case there is some noises or signal distortion, it can be detected for stackmat timer and then csTimer can ignore the distorted signal. While for Moyu timer, csTimer cannot detect whether the signal is correct or not.
Furthermore, the signal frequency (baud rate = 8000bps) of signal from Moyu timer is much higher than stackmat (baud rate=1200bps). Then the probability and level of signal distortion might be much higher than stackmat.


----------



## thomas.sch (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello qq280833822,

do you have any documentation / protocoll description / ... for the communication? I am a software developer and would like to have a look at it.


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 22, 2018)

thomas.sch said:


> Hello qq280833822,
> 
> do you have any documentation / protocoll description / ... for the communication? I am a software developer and would like to have a look at it.



I wrote a chinese document several months ago. Here is a simple translation.

The signal from Moyu Timer is something like RS232 with boud rate = 8000bps.
The common of the signal and RS232 is that the signal have start bit (low level) and end bit (high level), no parity check bit.
The difference is that conventional RS232 transmit 5 to 8 bits once, thus the signal is something like
(idle)...1110XXXXXXXX10XXXXXXXX1111(idle)...
where X is data to be transmitted.
While for the signal from Moyu Timer, it transmits 1 bit once. Therefore the signal is something like
(idle)...1110X10X10X10X1111(idle)...
where X is data to be transmitted.

Between two long-time idles, there are totally 24 valid bits, represent 6 numbers displayed on the timer. Each number is represented by its binary value with LSB first, and same for the 6 numbers (least significant number first).
For example, when the timer shows '0:12.345', the 6 numbers are '012345'. Then they are encoded to binary numbers: 0000 0001 0010 0011 0100 0101
And then they are sent from LSB to MSB as: 101000101100010010000000
And finally, by filling these number to the RS232-like structure, the output signal will be:
...11111111110110010110010010010110010110110010010010110010010110010010010010010010011111111111...
It is the ideal case. Actually, after the end signal of the last bit, there will be a long-time zero values whose length is non-determined. I do not know why this happens. So the final signal detected is
...111111111101100101100100100101100101101100100100101100100101100100100100100100100100000...000001111111111...

The protocol is obtained by analyzing the output signal from Moyu timer. Once I asked an engineer of Moyu why the signal structure is so UGLY, they told me the whole Moyu timer was outsourced. They hoped the signal from the timer is almost the same as stackmat, but none of them knew the signal structure of the stackmat timer.


----------



## SlugSolver (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi *qq280833822, *I have some things I'd like to be added. When a person does more than 25 or 50 solves
can you add green or purple or orange etc.lines on the time trend for the ao25, ao50, etc. It might be a bit cluttered, I know, so can you add a option to disable certain lines? So I could turn off the ao5 line if I waned. Perhaps, under the time trend widget, there's a button which says, '*configure lines'*, and you can check/tick the lines you want and untick others?
Thank you.


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 28, 2018)

SlugSolver said:


> Hi *qq280833822, *I have some things I'd like to be added. When a person does more than 25 or 50 solves
> can you add green or purple or orange etc.lines on the time trend for the ao25, ao50, etc. It might be a bit cluttered, I know, so can you add a option to disable certain lines? So I could turn off the ao5 line if I waned. Perhaps, under the time trend widget, there's a button which says, '*configure lines'*, and you can check/tick the lines you want and untick others?
> Thank you.



Actually, you can use "option->statistics->list 1/2 type/length" to decide which to calculate. These options not only affect the time list, but also affect the "time trend" tool.


----------



## SlugSolver (Dec 28, 2018)

Oh, OK. But there are only 2 lines. Maybe there could be more?


----------



## SlugSolver (Dec 28, 2018)

Im sorry if I'm asking for too much, but these are things I think would make it a little bit better


----------



## StatzGFX (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello can I start by saying I love CS Timer and appreciate all the work you put in. I have a simple request. We have access to customer colours for backgrounds could you possibly add custom colours for text as well? That would be great. If not its all good. Thanks for everything.


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 3, 2019)

StatzGFX said:


> Hello can I start by saying I love CS Timer and appreciate all the work you put in. I have a simple request. We have access to customer colours for backgrounds could you possibly add custom colours for text as well? That would be great. If not its all good. Thanks for everything.


That's already a thing.


----------



## StatzGFX (Jan 3, 2019)

willtri4 said:


> That's already a thing.


Custom colours for text is not a thing. It only offers 2 options, white or black, that is not my definition of custom.


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 3, 2019)

Oh whoops never mind, I know you can customize link colors, and for some reason I thought that meant other text was the same.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 6, 2019)

StatzGFX said:


> Custom colours for text is not a thing. It only offers 2 options, white or black, that is not my definition of custom.


It's customizable right now.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 6, 2019)

Some recent updates:

Jan. 6 2019

Session Manager:
1. Able to merge/split sessions
2. Able to group sessions by session name or scramble type in session manager
3. Able to sort sessions by scramble type
4. Show solving date information in session manager
5. Show session name when confirming delete/merge/split
6. Add CSV export in session manager
7. Improve session manager ui for mobile devices

Scramble:
8. Using random-state 4x4x4 scramble by default, can be switched to random-move one for performance
9. make 'last scramble' unclickable when showing the last scramble
10. Using underline instead of '///' to indicate the specific move for SQ1 scramble
11. Add OLL Training scramble and able to select which oll case(s) to be trained
12. Able to select which cmll case(s) to be trained
13. Regroup sq1 CSP cases

Statistics:
14. Add statistics for split time, by clicking the mean cell of specific split in the time list
15. Able to show absolute index (in the time list) of aoX/moX when reported or exported

Tools:
16. Add cross-session statistics tool, you are able to do statistics for times from multiple sessions (selected by scramble type and/or solving date)
17. Show total time spent in (cross-session) statistics tools
18. Add accumulated time distribution, where '<t x/y' means there are totally y values less than t seconds, x values counted continuously from the latest value

Virtual Cube:
19. Add megaminx virtual cube
20. Able to change turning speed of virtual cube (up to infinity, thus, without animation)

Others:
21. Able to edit color schemes for scramble images, also affect the virtual cube
22. Logohint can be disabled
23. Able to set scramble/statistics/tools panel flat
24. Add timestamp in default filename of exported file
25. Able to customize font color besides white and black
26. Simple reconstruction exported to alg.cubing.net for Giiker cube


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 6, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 9, 2019)

I have just created a project in crowdin to aide the translation of cstimer. https://crowdin.com/project/cstimer


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 10, 2019)

How does one contribute?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 10, 2019)

qq280833822 said:


> Some recent updates:
> Tools:
> 18. Add accumulated time distribution, where '<t x/y' means there are totally y values less than t seconds, x values counted continuously from the latest value


Can you explain this one a little more ? I'm a little lost in determining what it is showing. I think I have it, but then I don't. Excuse my ignorance...


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 10, 2019)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Can you explain this one a little more ? I'm a little lost in determining what it is showing. I think I have it, but then I don't. Excuse my ignorance...


For example, when it shows '<15: 7/25', there are totally 25 values less than 15s, and you have kept sub 15s for 3 solves. In another word, it has been 3 values after your last time that is no less than 15s, e.g. the last but three value might be 16s.


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> How does one contribute?


It seems everyone is able to provide translations. Sign up an account, select a language, and start translation string by string.


----------



## Promybro Cuber (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey everyone! I was wondering had anyone succeeded in connecting cs timer on phone with stackmat?


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 13, 2019)

Promybro Cuber said:


> Hey everyone! I was wondering had anyone succeeded in connecting cs timer on phone with stackmat?


OYYQ (2007YUNQ01) has succesfully connected cstimer with stackmat on his phone with an external sound card, since the noise cancellation of default one of the phone might significently distord the signal to be detected.


----------



## danievil (Jan 25, 2019)

Is it possible to import session data from a CSV file into csTimer?


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 25, 2019)

danievil said:


> Is it possible to import session data from a CSV file into csTimer?


It's not possible right now, but I will enable this feature ASAP
====update====
It has already been implemented in beta version (https://cstimer.net/new/), I will update it to main version in about a week


----------



## colegemuth (Feb 2, 2019)

Any chance of adding a Pyraminx virtual cube?


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 2, 2019)

colegemuth said:


> Any chance of adding a Pyraminx virtual cube?


Done. Can be tested in beta version (https://cstimer.net/new/)
The key mapping is a bit different from conventional puzzles, which can be summarized as follows.
1. Two-layer face turns are the same as conventional puzzles, e.g. I/K -> R/R' E/D -> L'/L
2. Turns on small corners are mapped to those unused keys. G/H -> u'/u, U/M -> r/r', R/V -> l'/l, S/L -> b/b'


----------



## colegemuth (Feb 2, 2019)

qq280833822 said:


> Done. Can be tested in beta version (https://cstimer.net/new/)
> The key mapping is a bit different from conventional puzzles, which can be summarized as follows.
> 1. Two-layer face turns are the same as conventional puzzles, e.g. I/K -> R/R' E/D -> L'/L
> 2. Turns on small corners are mapped to those unused keys. G/H -> u'/u, U/M -> r/r', R/V -> l'/l, S/L -> b/b'


Awesome! The key mapping makes sense to me. And now there is a decent virtual pyraminx cube. Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 2, 2019)

qq280833822 said:


> Done. Can be tested in beta version (https://cstimer.net/new/)
> The key mapping is a bit different from conventional puzzles, which can be summarized as follows.
> 1. Two-layer face turns are the same as conventional puzzles, e.g. I/K -> R/R' E/D -> L'/L
> 2. Turns on small corners are mapped to those unused keys. G/H -> u'/u, U/M -> r/r', R/V -> l'/l, S/L -> b/b'


This is not related to the virtual cube, but do you know why when I switch sessions in the cstimer.net/new it keeps the same times in the new session as in the previous session? For example, if I am in session 1 and get a 5.39 Ao5 in 2x2, but I then want to practice 3x3 so I switch to session 2, but after doing that, all my times/averages from session 1 are in session 2 as well so any new times I add from 3x3 is added to the already times from 2x2. I do not have this issue at all in the https://cstimer.net/old3/ and it is only with the new.

I think that I have asked this in the past, but have never gotten a solution, but I just thought I would ask again, and thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 2, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> This is not related to the virtual cube, but do you know why when I switch sessions in the cstimer.net/new it keeps the same times in the new session as in the previous session? For example, if I am in session 1 and get a 5.39 Ao5 in 2x2, but I then want to practice 3x3 so I switch to session 2, but after doing that, all my times/averages from session 1 are in session 2 as well so any new times I add from 3x3 is added to the already times from 2x2. I do not have this issue at all in the https://cstimer.net/old3/ and it is only with the new.
> 
> I think that I have asked this in the past, but have never gotten a solution, but I just thought I would ask again, and thank you very much in advance for your help.



Well, there are too many changes since /old3/, not only new features implemented but also how data are stored.
My suggestion is to use export/import function to transter data from /old3/ to the latest version.


----------



## Max C. (Feb 2, 2019)

Man, cstimer has really been updating recently.


----------



## hdertgaming (Feb 23, 2019)

Clicking on the export button in Firefox 65.0.1 on both /new and / doesn't do anything I also get this in the dev console when loading the page /


Spoiler



IndexedDB Error 


error { target: IDBOpenDBRequest, isTrusted: true, srcElement: IDBOpenDBRequest, eventPhase: 0, bubbles: true, cancelable: true, defaultPrevented: false, composed: false, timeStamp: 1902, cancelBubble: false, … }
cstimer.js:326:463
Loading failed for the <script> with source “https://hm.baidu.com/hm.js?474c635761856d5056d56c73b5e2fc4b”. cstimer.net:1:1
["333",0,null] cached by csTimerWorker cstimer.js:192:293
["444wca",40,null] cached by csTimerWorker cstimer.js:192:293


 and when loading /new


Spoiler



IndexedDB Error 

error { target: IDBOpenDBRequest, isTrusted: true, srcElement: IDBOpenDBRequest, eventPhase: 0, bubbles: true, cancelable: true, defaultPrevented: false, composed: false, timeStamp: 2611, cancelBubble: false, … }
cstimer.js:326:462
Loading failed for the <script> with source “https://hm.baidu.com/hm.js?474c635761856d5056d56c73b5e2fc4b”. new:1:1
["333",0,null] cached by csTimerWorker cstimer.js:192:293
["444wca",40,null] cached by csTimerWorker cstimer.js:192:293



Thanks -Justin


----------



## nz0543 (Mar 2, 2019)

can cstimer run offline? if not what timer should i get that can run while i'm away from home?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 2, 2019)

I lost my internet a week ago and the cstimer page I had loaded worked fine. But you have to have it loaded and don't do anything like refresh or anything like that.

Not sure what happens if you have it added to your homescreen on tablets.


----------



## Julio974 (Mar 2, 2019)

I noticed that, when I am trying to login via my WCA account, it has a wrong redirection link
Also, proposal: add a master pyraminx scrambler (ask to Mike Hughey for a JS Scramble)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah, you gotta change the link to make it into http instead of https, or the other way around.


----------



## Julio974 (Mar 2, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Yeah, you gotta change the link to make it into http instead of https, or the other way around.


Thank you!


----------



## qq280833822 (Mar 3, 2019)

Julio974 said:


> add a master pyraminx scrambler (ask to Mike Hughey for a JS Scramble)


It will be added in the next version, and can be tested in the beta version right now.

Since the number of positions of Master Pyraminx is too large, only a simple random-move scrambler (with 42 moves by default) is implemented.
I cannot find any document how Mike generates scrambles, so I wrote the scrambler according to my own knowledge on the puzzle.

Here are 20 scrambles generated.

1. R' Bw' Lw Uw B' Rw' L U' Rw Lw U' Bw U' Rw' Bw Lw R Uw' U' Rw Bw U' R L Lw' Bw' B U' L' Uw Lw Rw' B Bw Uw R Rw B' Lw R' u r 
2. Bw L' Uw' B Rw Lw' L Rw' Bw' Rw R Lw B' U' L Lw R U' Bw' R Lw U Rw' U' B' L R Uw Bw' B Uw' L U' Rw L Uw U' B' Bw R u l 
3. R' B' Lw' L U Rw R' L' Uw U Rw L Lw Bw L' Rw' B' Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw L' Uw R' U' Uw' Lw' Uw R' Rw' Lw' B Lw' B L Lw Rw' L' u l' r b' 
4. Lw' Uw B U' L Uw Bw Rw' L' Lw' Rw' Lw U L Uw Bw R' Bw Lw' Bw' Rw' B Bw Uw B U' Lw R B Uw Bw' R Uw' B Uw' L U Uw u' l' r b' 
5. Lw U B' L Uw' Lw' L Uw' R B' L' Rw' Lw' U Lw' R Lw' B R Uw' Lw Uw' Bw' L Lw' B Rw Lw' R Uw Bw' Rw Uw' Rw' Lw Bw' Uw Rw u' l' r b' 
6. L' R' Rw U Uw' B Lw Rw' B Rw Uw U B' Rw R' L' Rw Uw Lw' R' Lw' Uw U' R Uw' Rw Bw' Lw' L' Bw R' L B U' Uw' Lw U R' Rw' L l b 
7. B' U' Rw R' B Bw' U' Uw Lw U Bw Rw Lw' R B L Lw' Uw' L U R' B' Rw Bw' Uw L Lw B' Uw' Bw Lw' U Lw' Bw Uw U' Lw L Rw' U u r' 
8. Rw B' L R' Bw' Lw' L' Rw Bw Lw' Bw' B' L Bw' U' Bw' L' Bw Rw' R U' L' Rw Lw Uw' U Bw B U Uw B' L' Uw R B Rw Lw B' L l' r' b' 
9. Uw R' Uw Lw R' Rw' Bw L' U Uw' B' Bw Uw U' Rw' Uw U' L Lw' U' B' Bw R' Bw Rw R' Bw' Rw Bw L U R Lw' U Lw Bw B R Lw u' r' b 
10. L' R Rw L B' Rw Bw R Rw' Lw U Lw L' Uw' Lw R L' Uw Rw' Lw L Rw L' R' Uw' L' Lw Bw L' B' Lw' R Bw' Uw' Bw' U Lw' U u l r' b' 
11. R' Bw U Lw' Bw U Uw' Lw Bw' Uw L' B Bw' Rw' L' Rw' Uw Bw Lw' R Lw L' Bw' L' Lw' R Bw' Lw Uw' L' R' Lw U Lw' Uw L Uw' R Bw u l b 
12. Uw R' U' Lw L' Uw Bw Uw' R' B Rw' U' B' Lw R' Rw' Bw U' L' Lw' B Rw' Uw L Uw' Bw' U' Rw R' U' Rw' U Uw Bw Uw' U' Rw' R Bw u r b 
13. L' B Rw' L' Rw Uw' Rw Lw' Rw Uw' L Bw' B Lw' Bw' Rw L Lw B Bw' L' Bw' L Rw' Lw' L' Uw U Rw Bw' B Uw Rw Uw' U' R' Uw' R' u' l' r' b 
14. Uw' Bw' Lw U' R L' Bw B R Lw Uw' Rw U' L' Lw' R' Uw' Rw Bw' L Uw L' U' Bw Lw' Uw U' Bw L' R Lw' Bw' L' Rw Lw Uw U B' Uw' L u' r' 
15. L' Lw' Rw Bw U' L' B R Rw B' Rw' Uw' Lw' U R' Rw Bw Uw' U R' B' Bw' L Bw Uw L' Bw' U B' Lw' B' Lw R Lw' Bw' B' Rw Lw Bw' B' Uw b' 
16. R Uw' R Lw' Uw Bw B' R' Lw Uw L' Rw' B U L' Rw' Uw Lw B Rw' R' Bw Uw' Rw' U' R' Uw Rw Bw' L' Bw' U' Rw B Rw Uw Lw' Bw R u l r 
17. Bw Lw' Bw' U' Rw B' R' Uw Rw Bw U Uw Lw' Rw L' R Lw Rw' Uw' B Uw Rw Bw' R' B' L Bw U Bw L Uw L' Lw U' Bw' U' Rw' L' B' Uw r' b' 
18. Uw L Lw' B R' Lw R' Uw' L Uw Bw' U' L Lw B U Uw Rw' U B Uw Bw' L R' B' Lw U' Rw U Uw B Lw Bw Lw Rw B U L' Rw' l' r' b' 
19. Uw Rw B Uw Lw' Rw' R' Bw L' B R' Lw' U' Rw B' Uw' Bw' Rw Lw' L' R B' Rw L' Rw' U' Rw Lw' Bw U' Rw' Bw U' Lw Uw U' Rw R' Lw B u' r 
20. Rw Lw' R' B Uw' R Uw' Lw' B' Lw L B' Rw' B Lw' U Bw' U' Rw U B Bw' Lw' Bw' Lw Uw' U B L' Bw' Rw Lw' U' L' Rw B' U' R' Lw' u' r' b'


----------



## Tabe (Mar 5, 2019)

Anybody else have trouble with CSTimer losing keyboard focus after the start of a solve? You do your inspection, start the solve with spacebar and then, somewhere along the line, CSTimer somehow loses focus and no longer responds to the spacebar to stop the timer? This has happened to me many, many dozens of times.

Also, can we get a way to edit the times of solves done using the keyboard? Or is there already a way and I just don't know it?


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 12, 2019)

Occasionally after I've been using the timer for a while, it seems to change into some mode where it recognizes any keyboard input as the space-bar and starts inspection/the solve. When this happens, even pressing escape during inspection acts as starting the timer instead of cancelling the solve. Refreshing the page seems to reset the problem (until it happens again later).
It's annoying because if I switch tabs with Ctrl+Tab or something like this, the timer will start. It's particularly worrying for multi, because if I scramble all my cubes and then switch windows to my multi spreadsheet and this happens, then I have to refresh the page to fix it and the scrambles I just used get lost.
I'm using google chrome on my computer. It's been doing this for a couple of months at least now.


----------



## qq280833822 (Apr 12, 2019)

Keroma12 said:


> Occasionally after I've been using the timer for a while, it seems to change into some mode where it recognizes any keyboard input as the space-bar and starts inspection/the solve. When this happens, even pressing escape during inspection acts as starting the timer instead of cancelling the solve. Refreshing the page seems to reset the problem (until it happens again later).
> It's annoying because if I switch tabs with Ctrl+Tab or something like this, the timer will start. It's particularly worrying for multi, because if I scramble all my cubes and then switch windows to my multi spreadsheet and this happens, then I have to refresh the page to fix it and the scrambles I just used get lost.
> I'm using google chrome on my computer. It's been doing this for a couple of months at least now.


Well, it's a bug due to double-ctrl-startup feature. When you press ctrl key down, cstimer will record that the ctrl key is pressed. Then if the other ctrl key is pressed down, cstimer will treated it a valid tigger (the same as space) to start the timer. However, when you use Ctrl+Tab to switch window, the Ctrl key status detected by cstimer is incorrect. The bug will be fixed in the next version.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 12, 2019)

On another timer I briefly used, it had a feature where it would tell you what time you need to get a new PB. Like if you need 14.35 to get a new PB Ao5, it would tell you that. I'd love a feature like that on CSTimer, that you can turn on and off.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 16, 2019)

Does anyone know if I can influence how CSTimer distributes the times in this overview? 2:10 - 4:20 is nearly all my solves. I'd like a bit more detail.


----------



## topppits (Apr 16, 2019)

Option -> tools -> time distribution precision


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 16, 2019)

topppits said:


> Option -> tools -> time distribution precision


Well that was easy enough. Thanks.


----------



## DiversiD (Apr 19, 2019)

A really weird glitch on CSTimer. This just started happening today. My times get deleted but only to a certain point, solve 1352, whenever I leave the website, or switch sessions. I would do an average then switch to another event, and my times after solve 1352 are gone. I've never seen this before. Please help!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 19, 2019)

DiversiD said:


> This just started happening today. My times get deleted but only to a certain point, solve 1352, whenever I leave the website, or switch sessions. I would do an average then switch to another event, and my times after solve 1352 are gone. I've never seen this before. Please help!


I would export all my times to a file and to the server and then remove all cookies and then import everything again. Make sure the exporting went OK before you delete cookies!


----------



## DiversiD (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks. Ill try it


----------



## SlugSolver (Apr 20, 2019)

A good feature would be autosync. When I use cstimer I use it on my PC and phone, and it would be best if, after every solve, the data would automatically save to server. Then, when I open it on my phone, the webpage auto syncs to the cloud, and pulls that data, and I don't have to manually export on my PC, and then import on my phone. It's a clean, smooth all-platform web-app. That would make it easier to just use a phone when possible and a PC when possible. 

Also, an option to export and import as sessions ONLY to the solves I have, NOT remove all solves and import that. I could export a session, and then import it as a session, and it would just be another session, added to the ones I already have.


----------



## Toothcraver55 (May 8, 2019)

Yesterday, out of the blue csTimer stopped working. I would type in a time and it just went on to the next scramble without recognising the solve (although it did still have the pb notification when i typed in a random 4 or something). I've tried putting it onto the keyboard timer and opening it in incognito, but nothing is working. Any ideas on what is going on or how I could fix it?


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (May 9, 2019)

It might be some sort of virus


----------



## asacuber (Jul 28, 2019)

ok so all my times got deleted???


----------



## topppits (Jul 28, 2019)

Did you maybe clear your cookies?

Are you on the same cstimer url you were before? - https://cstimer.net - https://www.cstimer.net <- those save independently.

If you didn't do any backups and the times are really gone - they're gone. Be sure to make backups in the future, after logging in via WCA id or your google account it's just 2 clicks away.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 28, 2019)

topppits said:


> Did you maybe clear your cookies?
> 
> Are you on the same cstimer url you were before? - https://cstimer.net - https://www.cstimer.net <- those save independently.
> 
> If you didn't do any backups and the times are really gone - they're gone. Be sure to make backups in the future, after logging in via WCA id or your google account it's just 2 clicks away.



I double checked the site, my session names are *still the same *and I have not cleared the cookies. 
I guess this is the end then :/


----------



## topppits (Jul 28, 2019)

So only your times are gone, sessions and all your options are still there? And the times in all of your sessions are gone? If it was just one session, I'd guessed you maybe accidentally deleted them (alt+d + enter clears all the times in one session), but if all times in all sessions are gone that's pretty unlikely to happen accidentally. When you do a solve now, does it show in the list? Is the solve number for the first new solve 1 or is there maybe an error that it just doesn't show previous solves?
I lack the knowledge to really help you, but if you didn't clear your cookes, maybe the developer can, if it's really a bug. You can try to open an issue on github, if he doesn't answer here.

https://github.com/cs0x7f/cstimer/issues

Just a tip for the future - if you make a bug report and/or want help (in general, not necessarily cubing related):

*Try to give as much useful information as you can and try to be very specific.*



asacuber said:


> ok so all my times got deleted???



is not a good way. Not a nice tone, very few and not very unambiguous information. If I was a dev, it could be that I'd ignore a comment like yours.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 28, 2019)

It would be nice to have the option to, for DNFs, display the time in the 'time' column, with maybe a red background or red text, rather than "DNF". Especially in BLD, it's hard to scroll through and find a particular solve, or match up a video with a solve.

Edit: Unrelated, but it doesn't save the order of my sessions. Whenever I reorder them (which takes a long time, only being able to move up/down one spot at a time), it reverts the next time I turn on my laptop.


----------



## pglewis (Jul 28, 2019)

A small feature I would find handy is the ability to edit times in the session list. I usually enter times by typing and sometimes mis-key them. As far as I know the only way to fix that and retain the scramble is to delete the time, hit "last" for scramble, and then re-enter the time.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 29, 2019)

topppits said:


> So only your times are gone, sessions and all your options are still there? And the times in all of your sessions are gone? If it was just one session, I'd guessed you maybe accidentally deleted them (alt+d + enter clears all the times in one session), but if all times in all sessions are gone that's pretty unlikely to happen accidentally. When you do a solve now, does it show in the list? Is the solve number for the first new solve 1 or is there maybe an error that it just doesn't show previous solves?
> I lack the knowledge to really help you, but if you didn't clear your cookes, maybe the developer can, if it's really a bug. You can try to open an issue on github, if he doesn't answer here.
> 
> https://github.com/cs0x7f/cstimer/issues
> ...



Thanks for the advice, I'l keep this in mind  Yes you've got the summary right more or less
And no, the solve starts as no. 1 and loads no previous solves


----------



## Myachii (Aug 18, 2019)

I think I've suggested some things here before and they've been implemented so let's try this 

I am aware of a feature that allows for use of a stackmat timer to begin the inspection timer by tapping the right pad of the timer. Is this kind of signal relay-able mid solve? If so, would it be possible to implement a similar feature where tapping the right pad can be used to record splits for a multi-phase session?


----------



## qq280833822 (Aug 24, 2019)

Myachii said:


> I think I've suggested some things here before and they've been implemented so let's try this
> 
> I am aware of a feature that allows for use of a stackmat timer to begin the inspection timer by tapping the right pad of the timer. Is this kind of signal relay-able mid solve? If so, would it be possible to implement a similar feature where tapping the right pad can be used to record splits for a multi-phase session?



The signal-report rate from stackmat timer is too low, which is only about 7~8 signals/second. When you put your hand on the pad, cstimer will get this information about 0.15 seconds later. Furthermore, if you just touch the pad instead of keeping your hand on the pad, stackmat timer may not transfer the touch information at all.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 24, 2019)

Does anyone know if Cstimer become an app you can download?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Does anyone know if Cstimer become an app you can download?


You can add it to your home screen which makes it act like an app.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 24, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> You can add it to your home screen which makes it act like an app.


I use a Mac... does that still work, and can you use it without internet?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I use a Mac... does that still work, and can you use it without internet?


I am not mac savvy at all, but I know it works on an iPad. Also without internet, cause it relies on locally stored cookies.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 24, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I am not mac savvy at all, but I know it works on an iPad. Also without internet, cause it relies on locally stored cookies.


If you use Safari, it should work just the same.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 29, 2019)

I exported my cstimer to a file, but when I reimported it, it saved my sessions and visual settings but none of my solves. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## asacuber (Sep 1, 2019)

@qq280833822 Whenever I type in '27' it registers it as 0.27. 27.00 works, but can you fix this?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 2, 2019)

A feature that I would love to see, but I’m really not sure how popular it would be or how hard it would be to implement: mean of however many of the most recent completed solves sum to over 2 hours (or a customizable amount of time). This is how I like to calculate my global average. It allows consistency between puzzle types and various skill levels, and accounts for regression.


----------



## nz0543 (Sep 4, 2019)

Can there be a way to only export times and not settings? Because I use cs timer on mobile and pc with different settings and don't want to change the settings every time I import solves from the pc to mobile.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> I exported my cstimer to a file, but when I reimported it, it saved my sessions and visual settings but none of my solves. Is there any way to fix this?


I just export it to my WCA account and it saves my solves as well


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 4, 2019)

asacuber said:


> @qq280833822 Whenever I type in '27' it registers it as 0.27. 27.00 works, but can you fix this?


It's a latest update so you are able to input "xyz" to indicate "x.yz"
So, 27 will be recognized as "0.27" by default. If you do not want such feature, you can select Option->timer->Unit when entering an integer "X". Then when you input 27, it will be recognized as 27 seconds.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> A feature that I would love to see, but I’m really not sure how popular it would be or how hard it would be to implement: mean of however many of the most recent completed solves sum to over 2 hours (or a customizable amount of time). This is how I like to calculate my global average. It allows consistency between puzzle types and various skill levels, and accounts for regression.



Well, there are some boundary problems. For example, you have 3 solves finished at 1:00:00 pm, 1:00:10 pm, 2:59:50 pm. Does it mean, when you finished the last solves, it shows the mean of all these 3 solves. And after 10 seconds (at 3:00:00 pm), the value should be updated to the mean of last 2 solves?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 4, 2019)

qq280833822 said:


> Well, there are some boundary problems. For example, you have 3 solves finished at 1:00:00 pm, 1:00:10 pm, 2:59:50 pm. Does it mean, when you finished the last solves, it shows the mean of all these 3 solves. And after 10 seconds (at 3:00:00 pm), the value should be updated to the mean of last 2 solves?


I was referring to elapsed solve time, not date/time. So if you have 120 60-second solves it doesn’t matter if those solves took place over the last 3 hours or the last 3 years, those sum to two hours, and the “global average” as I’m using the term would be 2:00:00/120=1:00. Does that make sense?

Edit to add: it would be solves summing to _at least_ 2 hours, so solves of, say 1:00:00, 0:59:00, and 1:38:00 would sum to 3:37:00, and average to 1:12:20.


----------



## Sergey (Sep 11, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Don't found an option for use SiGN notation for big cubes. Any chance to add it in future releases?


Just noticed that it is now exists. Thanks!


----------



## Tranman64 (Sep 14, 2019)

Please tell me how to fix this




Refreshing does not work, and also i have milliseconds on but they do not show up.


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 14, 2019)

Tranman64 said:


> Please tell me how to fix this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bug should be fixed last week. Does it occur in https://cstimer.net/src/ ?


----------



## Tranman64 (Sep 14, 2019)

It fixed


----------



## LightFlame_ (Sep 30, 2019)

how can i download the display that is in the background? i would like to make it my laptop display.


----------



## PugCuber (Nov 24, 2019)

For some reason, stackmat enablement has changed on CSTimer and I no longer see the little microphone in the search bar. Can anyone help me fix this issue? I’m on Mac btw.


----------



## qq280833822 (Nov 25, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> For some reason, stackmat enablement has changed on CSTimer and I no longer see the little microphone in the search bar. Can anyone help me fix this issue? I’m on Mac btw.


Should be fixed in the latest version updated a few minutes ago.


----------



## Toothcraver55 (Dec 12, 2019)

A couple of weeks back, one of the key buttons on cstimer just disappeared for me. I'm not sure what it is called, but it is the one that you use to select the session. I tried opening the timer in an incognito tab and it was there, so there is probably something wrong with my settings. Does anyone know how I could fix this?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

Try exporting your csTimer file to your computer, closing csTimer, clearing your browser history, reopening csTimer, and importing your settings + times from the file you just exported. That might help, as it's reseting csTimer without you losing times/settings.


----------



## Toothcraver55 (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Try exporting your csTimer file to your computer, closing csTimer, clearing your browser history, reopening csTimer, and importing your settings + times from the file you just exported. That might help, as it's reseting csTimer without you losing times/settings.


Thanks for the help, but unfortunately that didn't work


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 12, 2019)

Is there any error message in the console?(Usually press F12 to open the console)


----------



## Toothcraver55 (Dec 12, 2019)

qq280833822 said:


> Is there any error message in the console?(Usually press F12 to open the console)


No, it doesn't look like it


----------



## jo1215 (Dec 12, 2019)

Toothcraver55 said:


> A couple of weeks back, one of the key buttons on cstimer just disappeared for me. I'm not sure what it is called, but it is the one that you use to select the session. I tried opening the timer in an incognito tab and it was there, so there is probably something wrong with my settings. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
> View attachment 11097
> View attachment 11098


Click in this corner


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 9, 2020)

ohhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy gosh!!! I got UWR Megaminx single! 0.06! No joke.




Ok. Before you get triggered, i use chrome and on a touch screen computer. For some reason when the 0.00 turns to green and i let go of space, it doesn't start. And I'm halfway through a solve when i notice

WHo knows how to fix it?


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 9, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> ohhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy gosh!!! I got UWR Megaminx single! 0.06! No joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



export your files and completely reset your browser cache. Import the files.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 10, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> export your files and completely reset your browser cache. Import the files.


sounds extreme. any other way?


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> sounds extreme. any other way?


Its not that extreme if you dont mind reseting your browser.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 11, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> Its not that extreme if you dont mind reseting your browser.


i use my browser for school man.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 26, 2020)

Is there any way to move times from one session to another? I have a bunch of different 3x3 sessions and I want to group them into one big section.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Is there any way to move times from one session to another? I have a bunch of different 3x3 sessions and I want to group them into one big section.



Click on "sessions" and you can merge them


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 26, 2020)

you can use typing times, but other than that, I don't think so.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 16, 2020)

Is there any graph that will be added soon, or is there already one that I just don't know about?


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Is there any graph that will be added soon, or is there already one that I just don't know about?


Be more specific. A graph of what? Is this what you mean?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 16, 2020)

Yes, like times from the past month or something.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yes, like times from the past month or something.


The time trend function in the tools will give you a graph like the one above. It's just a graph of all the times in the session.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 16, 2020)

I really wish there was a way to merge sessions.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I really wish there was a way to merge sessions.



There is, click on "Sessions", then click on the session and merge


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 17, 2020)

welp I had 75 solves of a color neutral average of 100 but now I can't really continue it because it got merged. It was really slow anyway


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2020)

@qq280833822 There's a bug I found in csTimer, thought you should know -
Usually, when you're using a bluetooth cube, the timer automatically starts when the scramble is done. But when using inputted scrambles, this doesn't happen. The "draw cube" tool still works correctly, so it can't be a problem with recognizing the cube state.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

Is there a way to get it to display Ao1000, Ao50, Ao25, etc.? For me it only does Mo3, Ao5, Ao12, Ao100


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is there a way to get it to display Ao1000, Ao50, Ao25, etc.? For me it only does Mo3, Ao5, Ao12, Ao100


Statistics -> Statistical indicators -> Custom


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Statistics -> Statistical indicators -> Custom
> View attachment 11552



Thanks!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 4, 2020)

So, I just got my 3x3 PB, and I took a picture and stuff, did a few more solves, then went to go to my 4x4 session, but my sessions menu wasn't there. I exported my times yesterday and importing them fixed it, but my PB and all of the solves (about 75) were gone. Luckily I had my PB scramble, so I was able to manually input the time, but all of the other solves are gone. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So, I just got my 3x3 PB, and I took a picture and stuff, did a few more solves, then went to go to my 4x4 session, but my sessions menu wasn't there. I exported my times yesterday and importing them fixed it, but my PB and all of the solves (about 75) were gone. Luckily I had my PB scramble, so I was able to manually input the time, but all of the other solves are gone. Does anyone know what happened?


You didn't make a backup and your cookies got deleted or corrupted.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So, I just got my 3x3 PB, and I took a picture and stuff, did a few more solves, then went to go to my 4x4 session, but my sessions menu wasn't there. I exported my times yesterday and importing them fixed it, but my PB and all of the solves (about 75) were gone. Luckily I had my PB scramble, so I was able to manually input the time, but all of the other solves are gone. Does anyone know what happened?



You probably cleared your browser history


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You probably cleared your browser history


How would I have done that? I was using my school laptop, and they don't let you delete your history.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So, I just got my 3x3 PB, and I took a picture and stuff, did a few more solves, then went to go to my 4x4 session, but my sessions menu wasn't there. I exported my times yesterday and importing them fixed it, but my PB and all of the solves (about 75) were gone. Luckily I had my PB scramble, so I was able to manually input the time, but all of the other solves are gone. Does anyone know what happened?


The menu just wasn't there. It wasn't like all my sessions were gone.

This little menu icon was missing.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> The menu just wasn't there. It wasn't like all my sessions were gone.
> View attachment 11638
> This little menu icon was missing.



Oh then that's a weird glitch


----------



## pglewis (Apr 5, 2020)

Still would like to have the ability to edit times. I manually enter and mis-enter times and wish I had the ability to correct mistakes.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 5, 2020)

pglewis said:


> Still would like to have the ability to edit times. I manually enter and mis-enter times and wish I had the ability to correct mistakes.


Where is the problem?


----------



## pglewis (Apr 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Where is the problem?



Example: I intend to type "19.85" but miss the decimal point and type "1985". I cannot edit to correct the time. I can just delete that mistake and type it correctly, but then my time will not include the correct scramble. The problem is I cannot correct a mis-entered time.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

after you delete your mistake, hit the button near the top that says 'last scramble' and then enter your time and it should be with the correct scramble.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 8, 2020)

pglewis said:


> Example: I intend to type "19.85" but miss the decimal point and type "1985". I cannot edit to correct the time. I can just delete that mistake and type it correctly, but then my time will not include the correct scramble. The problem is I cannot correct a mis-entered time.





Owen Morrison said:


> after you delete your mistake, hit the button near the top that says 'last scramble' and then enter your time and it should be with the correct scramble.


You don't even have to type in the decimal point btw
You could just type in 12345 for example and it will show 1:23.45


----------



## pglewis (Apr 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> after you delete your mistake, hit the button near the top that says 'last scramble' and then enter your time and it should be with the correct scramble.



You know what would be easier than that? The ability to edit your mistake. 



fun at the joy said:


> You don't even have to type in the decimal point btw
> You could just type in 12345 for example and it will show 1:23.45



You're missing the point entirely, no pun intended. New example: I intend to enter 1985 and enter 19985. Geeze.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 8, 2020)

The thing is: You CAN correct your mistake as Owen explained. It is just a little harder/complicated than you wish. Mistyping usually doesn't happen that often so I don't really see the problem.


pglewis said:


> You know what would be easier than that? The ability to edit your mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point entirely, no pun intended. New example: I intend to enter 1985 and enter 19985. Geeze.


I just wanted to point that out and I was not referring to your problem.


----------



## pglewis (Apr 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> The thing is: You CAN correct your mistake as Owen explained. It is just a little harder/complicated than you wish. Mistyping usually doesn't happen that often so I don't really see the problem.
> 
> I just wanted to point that out and I was not referring to your problem.



I don't understand the resistance to a perfectly reasonable feature request. 

Deleting the time, hitting last scramble, and then re-entering the time is a workaround. It can get the job done but, yes, it's not as easy as it can be if one could simply edit times. This is why these things are called "feature requests", so we can avoid a work-around for missing functionality. 

Do you have a perfectly valid reason that times should be read-only once entered?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

pglewis said:


> I don't understand the resistance to a perfectly reasonable feature request.
> 
> Deleting the time, hitting last scramble, and then re-entering the time is a workaround. It can get the job done but, yes, it's not as easy as it can be if one could simply edit times. This is why these things are called "feature requests", so we can avoid a work-around for missing functionality.
> 
> Do you have a perfectly valid reason that times should be read-only once entered?



We're not resisting it. You said you had a problem where you'd mis-enter the time and lose the scramble, and Owen said you can simply press "last scramble" to get it back. Fun at the joy makes a side comment that you don't need to enter the decimal point, and you get mad, sarcastic, and generally unpleasant. Then you complain that everyone's resisting your request and attempt to unjustly pin the blame on the people pointing out a fix to your problem.


----------



## pglewis (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> We're not resisting it. You said you had a problem where you'd mis-enter the time and lose the scramble, and Owen said you can simply press "last scramble" to get it back. Fun at the joy makes a side comment that you don't need to enter the decimal point, and you get mad, sarcastic, and generally unpleasant. Then you complain that everyone's resisting your request and attempt to unjustly pin the blame on the people pointing out a fix to your problem.



I'm aware of the workaround, as I have posted in the past:



pglewis said:


> A small feature I would find handy is the ability to edit times in the session list. I usually enter times by typing and sometimes mis-key them. As far as I know the only way to fix that and retain the scramble is to delete the time, hit "last" for scramble, and then re-enter the time.



I am making a feature request that times be editable, not looking for a workaround for times being read-only once entered.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

pglewis said:


> I'm aware of the workaround, as I have posted in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a feature request that times be editable, not looking for a workaround for times being read-only once entered.



How was Owen supposed to be aware of this? You posed a problem and asked for a certain solution, and Owen said there was already a workaround for it. Did you expect him to read the entire thread before responding? There's still no reason to get upset


----------



## pglewis (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> How was Owen supposed to be aware of this? You posed a problem and asked for a certain solution, and Owen said there was already a workaround for it. Did you expect him to read the entire thread before responding? There's still no reason to get upset



I'm not upset, it was simply one light-hearted, smart-assed reply which was misinterpreted due to lack of tone in online communication. I apologize for if it is causing such great friction. 

And, if it can be water under the bridge, I am still attempting to make a valid feature request.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

I like the suggestion and would like to have the ability to edit solves also, as the workaround is annoying whenever I mess something up


----------



## ProStar (May 1, 2020)

I'm looking at the time trend graph, what do the three different lines represent?


----------



## alexiscubing (May 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm looking at the time trend graph, what do the three different lines represent?


single ao5 ao12


----------



## tx789 (May 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> single ao5 ao12


Single and the two averages you can specify the default is ao5 and ao12 but it can be so or more 3-1000.


----------



## qq280833822 (May 2, 2020)

A simple general rubik's cube solver in csTimer

Hi all,
In the past week, a simple general 3x3x3 solver is integrated in csTimer (only available in /new/ right now). You can open it in the tool panel, Function "Solvers"->"3x3x3 General".
In the displayed panel, you are able to define a solved state [1] for any facelet with up to 10 different colors [2]. Such that solving the recolored cube might be equivalent to a sub step of a method. Some examples are listed in the selector "Edit subset", e.g. Cross, 2x2x2, Domino reduction, EOLine, EO&CO, etc.
By default, the stickers are set to Cross. So when you click "Start Solve!", it will start generating all solutions in the textarea and won't stop until you click the button again.
Due to limited resources in browser, the performance might be much worse than native software, e.g. CubeExplorer. It can only find 9~11-move solutions in seconds, depends on state definition.

Note [1]: the color editor only defines the solved state of the cube, while the scrambled state is calculated by performing current scramble to the solved state.
Note [2]: although there're only 6 colors on a regular rubik's cube, more colors might be useful to indicate some other information, e.g. orientation of edges.


----------



## mukerflap (May 3, 2020)

the thing which is normally between the list of PBS and times and above it has disappeared for some reason, how to fix it?


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

Is there a way to delete a bunch of solves from a session at once without effecting the others?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is there a way to delete a bunch of solves from a session at once without effecting the others?


You just have to select the first solve you want to delete (chronologically, the solve with the lowest solve number) and then when it says delete values you put the number of solves you want to delete and it will delete that number of solves in front of the selected solve


----------



## pglewis (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is there a way to delete a bunch of solves from a session at once without effecting the others?





Sub1Hour said:


> You just have to select the first solve you want to delete (chronologically, the solve with the lowest solve number) and then when it says delete values you put the number of solves you want to delete and it will delete that number of solves in front of the selected solve



You need to check the "Enable Multiple Deletion" box in Options => Statistics and then you'll be prompted as above.


----------



## xyzzy (May 8, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> the thing which is normally between the list of PBS and times and above it has disappeared for some reason, how to fix it?


Click the top-left corner (the shaded triangle thingy).


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

Where is the virtual cube on Cstimer?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 8, 2020)




----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

OK thanks I must've missed that.


----------



## ep2 (May 17, 2020)

Is there an equivalent app to cstimer for Android?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

ep2 said:


> Is there an equivalent app to cstimer for Android?


There is not a csTimer app but I would recommend ChaoTimer and 5Timer


----------



## topppits (May 17, 2020)

ep2 said:


> Is there an equivalent app to cstimer for Android?



You can use cstimer like an app on your phone due to pwa. Open chrome and go to cstimer.net, then hit the 3 dots menu and choose "add to homescreen".


----------



## ep2 (May 17, 2020)

topppits said:


> You can use cstimer like an app on your phone due to pwa. Open chrome and go to cstimer.net, then hit the 3 dots menu and choose "add to homescreen".



I like this solution, thanks. I've been using the Cube timer app, but it's missing a bunch of things that I like in cstimer.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

Can someone tell me what the stats on the right mean?

(BTW this is my 2x2 session)


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> View attachment 12268
> Can someone tell me what the stats on the right mean?
> 
> (BTW this is my 2x2 session)


it's how many sub x solves you have in a row/how many sub x solves you have total
for example: You have 326 sub 8's in a row currently and 4671 total sub 8's in that session.


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

I'm having a problem. I'll click on my best time of the session, it'll say generated on the 22nd (today), then I'll go to the actual solve in the bottom left and it'll say 20th. Help?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm having a problem. I'll click on my best time of the session, it'll say generated on the 22nd (today), then I'll go to the actual solve in the bottom left and it'll say 20th. Help?


I think the generated is the day you opened it.


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I think the generated is the day you opened it.


When I go to the actual solve it'll say generated on the 20th so it's not something like that.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> When I go to the actual solve it'll say generated on the 20th so it's not something like that.


*Insert confused reaction here*


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 23, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> *Insert confused reaction here*


@pjk said he would add the confused reaction and laughing emoji but he never did


----------



## ProStar (May 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @pjk said he would add the confused reaction and laughing emoji but he never did



He's probably busy and has better things to do, we shouldn't pressure him


----------



## topppits (May 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> When I go to the actual solve it'll say generated on the 20th so it's not something like that.



Can we get a screenshot of this?

In the "current round statistics" pop up you get the "generated by cstimer on DATE" line at the very top and this should always have the current date. Since well, it's been generate right now.

Now if you activated it in the settings you'll see the date when you actually did that solve in the list below:
#. TIME SCRAMBLE DATE

When you click on a single time in the list (or the solve number on the left of it) you get this popup where you can write a comment, give it a +2, see (and copy) the scramble, delete it, ... and you also see the date of the solve at the bot. You can click the "1-solve stat." but at the bot to get to the same window you get when you click your single PB time in the overview at the top.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 23, 2020)

What do the numbers inside the parentheses mean?


----------



## xyzzy (May 23, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> View attachment 12273
> What do the numbers inside the parentheses mean?


Standard deviation. Simply put, the amount of variation in your times.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 23, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Standard deviation. Simply put, the amount of variation in your times.


so it means most of the solves in my current ao500 like between 7.85 and 9.69?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 23, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> so it means most of the solves in my current ao500 like between 7.85 and 9.69?


You’ve got the idea. What it really means is that about 68% of your solves are + or minus 1 standard deviation from your mean time, or ~68% of times are within the values your posted. you can take tour entire set of solve data (or any set of numbers) and use a a formula to calculate standard deviation formula. Those values can then be plotted on a graph with x axis as the “number of standard deviations” and the y axis as Your solve times. The shape of the graph will be the ever important bell curve.

I think standard deviation is the best measure of consistency we have in cubing because it shows how much variation exists in your best and worst solves when compared to your mean.

if you’ve ever had a teach talk about “curving an exam” grade they were most likely taking students grades and using the standard deviation and the normal distribution (bell curve) to determine final grades.



*Edited to ask my own question:
Is it Possible to access a single CSTimer session on multiple devices, for example, my desktop computer, an ipad and my iphone? Or are sessions device specific? Thanks!*


----------



## Joël (May 29, 2020)

I've been playing around with the GoCube recently, and really love that cstimer supports the GoCube. I just noticed a weird issue with the times, the thousands aren't accurate. For each possible outcome I counted the number of times it occurs in a sample of 1851 solves, and this is the result:



0​736​1​195​2​77​3​50​4​14​5​16​6​25​7​24​8​90​9​624​

The timestamps that I get for each move also look like they have the same problem. Is this an issue with the GoCube, or with CSTimer? Or something else? Can it be fixed?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 30, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> *Edited to ask my own question:
> Is it Possible to access a single CSTimer session on multiple devices, for example, my desktop computer, an ipad and my iphone? Or are sessions device specific? Thanks!*



Yes, if you click the export button at the top left you can log in with a google account or WCA ID and export your times. You can then import them on a different device


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 30, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Yes, if you click the export button at the top left you can log in with a google account or WCA ID and export your times. You can then import them on a different device


Thanks. It sounds like you can't just login to some sort of account and solve on the same session on multiple devices "live" without the import/export feature?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 30, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Thanks. It sounds like you can't just login to some sort of account and solve on the same session on multiple devices "live" without the import/export feature?


as far as I know you can't


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

Are carrot megaminx scrambles going to get a draw scramble feature?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 11, 2020)

I've accidentally cleared my cookies and my 9000 solves are gone! how do I recover my cookies? also, I didn't export my session yet.


----------



## topppits (Jun 11, 2020)

You don't. You learned the hard way, that worrying about backups after you've lost your data is too late.

Don't make the mistake for other, actually really important data and start backing up your stuff NOW.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 11, 2020)

topppits said:


> You don't. You learned the hard way, that worrying about backups after you've lost your data is too late.
> 
> Don't make the mistake for other, actually really important data and start backing up your stuff NOW.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.



Ok, thank you, I will learn from this lesson and back up my files from now on.


----------



## kawam1123 (Jun 12, 2020)

*I released a tiny Google Chrome extension which makes it easy to share your daily progress in csTimer into social media, such as Twitter.*

This extension helps me create a Twitter post with my best times in a single session. 
It automatically generates a text string like below:



> Today's 3x3x3 practice:
> 1/5/12/50/100 = 15.80/20.40/21.92/22.30/23.62



I've been often posting my progress in such a format after practicing 3x3x3, for example, but it takes me a lot of copy and paste work which is annoying.
This extension was developed just for personal profit like this, but I would like to share it with the cubing community. (but I am not for sure if this thread is an appropriate place to share or not. sorry if it's inappropriate.)

I hope this extension will help other cubers who share the same interest as well.
You can check more detail information on the GitHub repository or the extension page on Chrome Web Store.

Github: https://github.com/kawam1123/cstimer-parse-to-tweet
Chrome Web Store: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cstimer-parse-to-tweet/gcbfbgcpjcphjboebngggcjmojjmegpo


----------



## Ayce (Jun 27, 2020)

Due to a bug, when I open the site it shows all my named sessions but no solves, this is no issue because I can just import from server and it is all fixed, today I accidentally exported the 0 solves and when I import to server using the code it deleted all 3000 of my miscellaneous solves. Is there anyway I can recover them?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 27, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Due to a bug, when I open the site it shows all my named sessions but no solves, this is no issue because I can just import from server and it is all fixed, today I accidentally exported the 0 solves and when I import to server using the code it deleted all 3000 of my miscellaneous solves. Is there anyway I can recover them?



Nope. That's why I always back it up to my WCA account, my csTimer account, and occasionally save a copy on my desktop


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 27, 2020)

Some help would be appreciated. I accidently got an cube at the timer after hitting some random keys on my keyboard. And now when I start the timer, I can only move the cube on the screen, and then only the timer starts. How do I remove this can someone tell


----------



## topppits (Jun 28, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Due to a bug, when I open the site it shows all my named sessions but no solves, this is no issue because I can just import from server and it is all fixed, today I accidentally exported the 0 solves and when I import to server using the code it deleted all 3000 of my miscellaneous solves. Is there anyway I can recover them?



option -> global -> import non-latest data

a click on the question mark reveals some additional info:



> [?] If you've uploaded multiple backups, you can import from one of the up to 10 most recently uploaded backups, if you accidentally upload an empty backup, this option will help you retrieve your solves.


----------



## topppits (Jun 28, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> Some help would be appreciated. I accidently got an cube at the timer after hitting some random keys on my keyboard. And now when I start the timer, I can only move the cube on the screen, and then only the timer starts. How do I remove this can someone tell



Sounds like you hit ctrl+alt+v which sets your input for timer (option->timer->entering in times with) to virtual. You can go to the settings and change it back or use ctrl+alt+
s=stackamt
t=timer
i=typing


----------



## Ayce (Jun 28, 2020)

topppits said:


> option -> global -> import non-latest data
> 
> a click on the question mark reveals some additional info:


I clicked on the check box and nothing happened


----------



## topppits (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay, so you did the first step. Enabling the option.
After you checked that box and clicked okay you have to import again and this time it will ask you which one of the most recent backups you want to import.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 4, 2020)

Since cubing timers have existed, there has been a glaring problem. Non-cubers look at a timer, only to find that they cannot understand them. So they look at one after another, yet they never found one. Until now. A new update has been released to csTimer, and it includes an amazing feature. *Non-Cuber Mode*. The sea of non-cubers who have craved a timer for them will finally have a purpose for living, and the world will rejoice. To experience this unfathomably amazing mode, visit here.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Since cubing timers have existed, there has been a glaring problem. Non-cubers look at a timer, only to find that they cannot understand them. So they look at one after another, yet they never found one. Until now. A new update has been released to csTimer, and it includes an amazing feature. *Non-Cuber Mode*. The sea of non-cubers who have craved a timer for them will finally have a purpose for living, and the world will rejoice. To experience this unfathomably amazing mode, visit here.


A true visionary of our times, he has compiled every single non-cuber saying into 4 screenshots, I thought it would be impossible to compile such a thing but somehow you did it with a 100% accuracy rating

Best update ever


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Since cubing timers have existed, there has been a glaring problem. Non-cubers look at a timer, only to find that they cannot understand them. So they look at one after another, yet they never found one. Until now. A new update has been released to csTimer, and it includes an amazing feature. *Non-Cuber Mode*. The sea of non-cubers who have craved a timer for them will finally have a purpose for living, and the world will rejoice. To experience this unfathomably amazing mode, visit here.


How did you do this?!??!?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 2, 2020)

can anybody tell me how to rename sessions ?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 2, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> can anybody tell me how to rename sessions ?



In settings under "Statistics" there's the option to "Rename session immediately after creation". Tick that box and any new session you will be able to rename.

If you want to rename one you already made, click on the word "Session" on the time bar on the left and find the session.
Click the three dots and rename.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> How did you do this?!??!?


Change some colors around and use the inspect tool.


----------



## effperm (Oct 3, 2020)

dedicated timers for fmc and mbld would be epic

and yes im 'eff96' on github


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 1, 2020)

funny 








easyupload.io


easyupload.io




easyupload.io


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 2, 2020)

How has the use of csTimer changed since we are having lot of online competitions nowadays? Do you use it to time and submit solves for online competition?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 2, 2020)

If you have 1 session, but you have like 3 solves on one device and 4 on the other, is it possible to merge them?

Edit: ok that seems confusing.
Say I have my 3x3 session uploaded on cstimer on my phone, and on my computer. If I do 50 solves on my computer and 50 solves on my phone, is there any way I could combine those times to upload? Because I would have to choose one or the other to upload otherwise. I don’t mean combining sessions. I mean different times from the SAME SESSION but in different places being combined.


----------



## qwr (Nov 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> If you have 1 session, but you have like 3 solves on one device and 4 on the other, is it possible to merge them?
> 
> Edit: ok that seems confusing.
> Say I have my 3x3 session uploaded on cstimer on my phone, and on my computer. If I do 50 solves on my computer and 50 solves on my phone, is there any way I could combine those times to upload? Because I would have to choose one or the other to upload otherwise. I don’t mean combining sessions. I mean different times from the SAME SESSION but in different places being combined.



I don't think so. You can manually fuss with the sessions exported JSON but it's not worth it.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 5, 2020)

OMG!!!!! the cstimer+ extension is AMAZING!!!! just switched to it and I love SCR's voice for inspection.
Still exploring it but loved it on the first look


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> OMG!!!!! the cstimer+ extension is AMAZING!!!! just switched to it and I love SCR's voice for inspection.
> Still exploring it but loved it on the first look


I got it as well, even though the only thing I’m using it for at the moment is the custom clock colors.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 5, 2020)

I found a bug in this new cstimer+. When I select "Random" as my WCA inspection voice it is always SCR's voice instead of being random between that and the other 2 voices.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I got it as well, even though the only thing I’m using it for at the moment is the custom clock colors.


One more interesting feature I found:
If you enable draw scramble tool and glide over the scramble above, the draw scramble tool will show what the state of the cube is after you do a move


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I got it as well, even though the only thing I’m using it for at the moment is the custom clock colors.


How do you get this new cstimer?

edit: nvm I found out


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I found a bug in this new cstimer+. When I select "Random" as my WCA inspection voice it is always SCR's voice instead of being random between that and the other 2 voices.


Another bug:
When I use male inspection voice, it plays SCR's and the default male voice simultaneously.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 21, 2020)

I cant see the times I am typing in when I am doing big cubes or mega since the scramble window covers it up. This has only started since CStimer +


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> View attachment 14049
> 
> I cant see the times I am typing in when I am doing big cubes or mega since the scramble window covers it up. This has only started since CStimer +


You might have the grammarly extension, I found that it did that for me as well before I removed it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't think I have grammarly but I will check
EDIT: CStimer + is my only current extension, but I have gotten google themes


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

Can somebody leave some shortcuts for things like inspection? I just switched from safari to chrome and got cstimer+


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Can somebody leave some shortcuts for things like inspection? I just switched from safari to chrome and got cstimer+


here are the ones I care about:
control 2: +2
control 3: DNF


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> here are the ones I care about:
> control 2: +2
> control 3: DNF


I bet you use control 3 a lot lol. (Because of your name don't sue me)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I bet you use control 3 a lot lol. (Because of your name don't sue me)


in clock yes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> in clock yes.



ha nub I professional clonker


----------



## Jlvs2run (Apr 5, 2021)

How can I rename the sessions?


----------



## Tabe (Apr 5, 2021)

Jlvs2run said:


> How can I rename the sessions?


Click on the word "Session" then click the dots next to the one you want to rename and pick "Rename".


----------



## Jlvs2run (Apr 5, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Click on the word "Session" then click the dots next to the one you want to rename and pick "Rename".


Thanks, but there are no dots, just an "X" - and I see no place to sign in, if that's a requirement.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Jlvs2run said:


> Thanks, but there are no dots, just an "X" - and I see no place to sign in, if that's a requirement.











Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software


Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




www.loom.com




here is a screen recording I made on how to do it


----------



## Tabe (Apr 5, 2021)

Jlvs2run said:


> Thanks, but there are no dots, just an "X" - and I see no place to sign in, if that's a requirement.


Click on the word "session" at the top. It will display a list of your sessions like I said. You do not need to be signed in.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
> 
> 
> Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.
> ...


loom is nasty scary evil. Not as bad as Omegle though.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> loom is nasty scary evil. Not as bad as Omegle though.


loom is a screen recording software...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> loom is a screen recording software...


I know. But it is still nasty scary evil. On another topic, are *You *nasty scary evil?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I know. But it is still nasty scary evil. On another topic, are *You *nasty scary evil?











Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software


Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




www.loom.com


----------



## Jlvs2run (Apr 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> here is a screen recording I made on how to do it



Thank you! Nice video.
> Click "Session" > Session manager screen opens > Click dots at the end of the lines to change names.


----------



## Tabe (May 21, 2021)

Any plans to support the Gan timer over bluetooth?


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 6, 2021)

CS timer : time distribution precision.

Maybe I'm missing something, but is there a way of setting this separately for each session? If set on auto, it often sets completely arbitrary intervals which are almost meaningless in terms of minutes and seconds?


----------



## SentsuiJack2403 (Jun 11, 2021)

My sessions button is missing form the interface. Now, I cant change sessions


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 11, 2021)

are you talking about the button that lets you manage sessions? Thye removed that. Now you have to click the actual text that says "Session" 
See Image Below:


----------



## cubingmom2 (Aug 10, 2021)

SentsuiJack2403 said:


> My sessions button is missing form the interface. Now, I cant change sessions


I'm also having this problem now. Did you ever figure out how to get it back?


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 10, 2021)

cubingmom2 said:


> I'm also having this problem now. Did you ever figure out how to get it back?


Yeah I had this problem before and didn't figure out how to fix it for months (had to use keyboard shortcuts to switch sessions). Eventually I accidentally fixed it by pressing on the top left corner of the statistics panel.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 10, 2021)

cubingmom2 said:


> I'm also having this problem now. Did you ever figure out how to get it back?



When I got this, I just cleared my cache and browser history and it was back.

WARNING: Remember to save your solves (via export, either through the csTimer database or a download) before you do this! You don't want to lose all your solves!


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 10, 2021)

I had this too. and could only fix it by choosing Reset from the Global menu


----------



## topppits (Aug 10, 2021)

In the top left corner of the panels _time list_, _scramble_ and _tools_ you can find a small button (dark overlay, can be hard to see if you use a dark design/background) which hides / shows the dropdown menus.


----------



## Tonnieboy300 (Nov 23, 2021)

I’m planning to use Cstimer on multiple devices, but I don’t want to export my data every time I log off. Is there any way to export my Cstimer data automatically?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 2, 2022)

Does cstimer have some functionality I can use to keep track of single solve over multiple sittings?

I want to film/timelapse a 15x15 solve but will need to pause at some point for video size/ storage reasons.

it would also be handy if I wanted to keeping a running total on solve time but complete it over multiple days.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Does cstimer have some functionality I can use to keep track of solve times of multiple sessions?
> 
> I want to film/timelapse a 15x15 solve but will need to pause at some point for video size/ storage reasons.


Tools --> statistics shows cumulative time for a given session. If you record the solve as multiple solves within a single dedicated session then cumulative time will be your total solve time. Is that what you want?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

I've been having incorrect data issues with cstimer, does anyone know how to fix this?
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-13
avg of 5: 10.16

Time List:
1. (9.90) D B' D2 R2 B2 D F D' F2 L U2 B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R' L' B' 
2. 10.16 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F D2 L2 F D2 B' L F2 D' 
3. (13.07) D2 B D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 F L2 F R B' R2 
4. (13.07) L2 F2 R' D B L' U R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F' D2 B U2 B' L2 D B' 
5. (8.66) D B' D L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 R D L2 R' D2 U2 B'

It shows the only counting solve as a 10.16, and it says the average is 10.16 when it is really an 11 average.


----------



## Garf (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I've been having incorrect data issues with cstimer, does anyone know how to fix this?
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-13
> avg of 5: 10.16
> 
> ...


I've had that issue too. I thought It was just because I was getting tired.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't know if the devs are active anymore, but I'm going to have to switch timers if this does not get fixed..


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I don't know if the devs are active anymore, but I'm going to have to switch timers if this does not get fixed..


Yes, turn to the dark  CubeDesk side.

On a more serious note that really sucks.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Yes, turn to the dark  CubeDesk side.
> 
> On a more serious note that really sucks.


I already imported my times into cubedesk, and am using it currently. My only problem is that there is no avg of 500/1000/2000/ect. This is a big con for me, so hopefully the option gets added soon


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I already imported my times into cubedesk, and am using it currently. My only problem is that there is no avg of 500/1000/2000/ect. This is a big con for me, so hopefully the option gets added soon


Yeah, lots of people have asked for that release but I'm not sure when he would add it.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 13, 2022)

I opened a ticket months ago on the code repo on GitHub. The dev wasn't active at all since more than a year. He might have lost interest in coding or maybe he suffered something. Who knows. Only thing preventing me from switching to cubedesk yet is missing mobile support.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> I opened a ticket months ago on the code repo on GitHub. The dev wasn't active at all since more than a year. He might have lost interest in coding or maybe he suffered something. Who knows. Only thing preventing me from switching to cubedesk yet is missing mobile support.


The code is all online but it is so hard to read it's not even worth trying to fix it


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 14, 2022)

That's not the biggest problem. Most value comes from the hosting. Which none had access to and even might stop at any time. Open source for auch tools is mostly relevant for contributing.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 14, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> I opened a ticket months ago on the code repo on GitHub. The dev wasn't active at all since more than a year. He might have lost interest in coding or maybe he suffered something. Who knows. Only thing preventing me from switching to cubedesk yet is missing mobile support.


Ok I actually rechecked cubedesk first time in weeks. By now mobile works (mostly) Some features seem missing but timing and most important stuff already works!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> Ok I actually rechecked cubedesk first time in weeks. By now mobile works (mostly) Some features seem missing but timing and most important stuff already works!


They have a discord with all the updates so you don't have to scrimmage through everything new.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 14, 2022)

I guess I'm too old for discord


----------



## ChawieFast (Jan 23, 2022)

Today I wanted to clear space on my PC, so I deleted my .tmp files and emptied the recycle bin. Now, I wanted to cube a little so I went on csTimer, and all of my times were gone. All of my preferences and sessions were there, but the times were deleted. Is there any way to get them back?


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 23, 2022)

ChawieFast said:


> Today I wanted to clear space on my PC, so I deleted my .tmp files and emptied the recycle bin. Now, I wanted to cube a little so I went on csTimer, and all of my times were gone. All of my preferences and sessions were there, but the times were deleted. Is there any way to get them back?


If you have no manual export or were linked via the cstimer server. No. Cstimer stores data in browsers local storage that you probably wiped with that cleanup.


----------



## Timona (Feb 9, 2022)

I use csTimer like any other cuber but just yesterday, I open the app, because I have the app installed since you can do that from Chrome, but all my statistics and solves were gone.
The Sessions I had created were there along with their respective Puzzle types but the solves and stats were gone, Is there any way to revert this, how do you make a backup for csTimer so I can stop this from happening again?

Also, are there any account based timers out there so i can have my solves saved on the cloud?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 9, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Also, are there any account based timers out there so i can have my solves saved on the cloud?


you can do that with cstimer but cubedesk exists


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 9, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> I use csTimer like any other cuber but just yesterday, I open the app, because I have the app installed since you can do that from Chrome, but all my statistics and solves were gone.
> The Sessions I had created were there along with their respective Puzzle types but the solves and stats were gone, Is there any way to revert this, how do you make a backup for csTimer so I can stop this from happening again?
> 
> Also, are there any account based timers out there so i can have my solves saved on the cloud?


CubeDesk does it automatically, while for cstimer you have to export it to a server each time.


----------



## j727s (Feb 9, 2022)

This is off topic but Cubedesk also looks cooler than the other timers(imo) and has more features. By the way if you manage to get your times back on csTimer you can import them to Cubedesk I think.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 9, 2022)

CSTimer has an export times function, although I'm pretty sure that if you don't delete cookies you should be all good.


----------



## Timona (Feb 9, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> CubeDesk does it automatically, while for cstimer you have to export it to a server each time.


Alright then, thanks for the tip


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 5, 2022)

Cstimer is down for some people, and working for others. Does anyone know why, and if it will be fixed?


----------



## topppits (Apr 5, 2022)

> Does anyone know why, and if it will be fixed

No idea. For now I'd say we wait a bit and hope it'll be back up soon. Else creating an issue here https://github.com/cs0x7f/cstimer/issues might help get the developers attention.

I just noticed that https://cstimer.net/new/ works. All my times are there as well.
Since there haven't been any code changes in ~2 years it's probably the same version as the normal link (it says 2020.05.02 in the about tab), but I'd keep an old backup just in case.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 5, 2022)

topppits said:


> > Does anyone know why, and if it will be fixed
> 
> No idea. For now I'd say we wait a bit and hope it'll be back up soon. Else creating an issue here https://github.com/cs0x7f/cstimer/issues might help get the developers attention.
> 
> ...


Hm, that one doesn't work either.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 5, 2022)

As far as I can tell:

csTimer is hosted on Cubing China (cubingchina.com)? csTimer's DNS records seem to be fine; the problem seems to be coming from Cubing China's end.

… And ah, Cubing China's domain literally just expired.

(Edit: Also, it's just past midnight in China right now, so earliest it'll get fixed is probably in ~12 hours. Unless one of their admins is still awake, I guess.)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 5, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> As far as I can tell:
> 
> csTimer is hosted on Cubing China (cubingchina.com)? csTimer's DNS records seem to be fine; the problem seems to be coming from Cubing China's end.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 5, 2022)

Anyone got an idea as to why it's not affecting everyone? It's working fine for me, I just exported to my account and to CSV to ensure my data is safe. I'm on mobile so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Anyone got an idea as to why it's not affecting everyone? It's working fine for me, I just exported to my account and to CSV to ensure my data is safe. I'm on mobile so maybe that has something to do with it?


I honestly have no idea. I've tried 5 different devices so I really don't know.


----------



## pglewis (Apr 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Anyone got an idea as to why it's not affecting everyone? It's working fine for me, I just exported to my account and to CSV to ensure my data is safe. I'm on mobile so maybe that has something to do with it?


Probably DNS propagation delay.


----------



## qwr (Apr 5, 2022)

I want to contribute to csTimer but I took one look at the codebase and just noped out. Idk how people can even write like this and not go insane from testing.


----------



## topppits (Apr 6, 2022)

there's a fork or sth on https://www.cstimer.org/ up and running.

Seems to work fine except for the Export/Import from the cstimer-server obviously. But import from file works fine!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 6, 2022)

topppits said:


> there's a fork or sth on https://www.cstimer.org/ up and running.
> 
> Seems to work fine except for the Export/Import from the cstimer-server obviously. But import from file works fine!


So what exactly is the difference?


----------



## topppits (Apr 6, 2022)

As far as I can tell so far it seems to be exactly the same. So I guess someone just took the code from github and put it up there so people can keep using it.

We'll see if the original website comes back up, until then I'll certainly use this.


----------



## Ayce (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm unable to import/export times. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 7, 2022)

Ayce said:


> I'm unable to import/export times. Is this happening to anyone else


Yeah, that is happening to everyone


----------



## Ayce (Apr 7, 2022)

I was able to export via google account


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 9, 2022)

So I use cstimer+ and whenever I use the stackmat option, my stackmat stops below 0.06 about 1/5 of the time I am wanting to do a solve. Please help me with figuring the problem out.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 9, 2022)

Faulty cable. I have the same problem. The fact that they're less than $3 means they're probably going to be trash.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 9, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Faulty cable. I have the same problem. The fact that they're less than $3 means they're probably going to be trash.


agreed


----------



## topppits (Apr 9, 2022)

The problem seems to be fixed.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 9, 2022)

topppits said:


> The problem seems to be fixed.


Just ran a DNS propagation check and it's fixed.


----------



## patricKING (Apr 9, 2022)

I wanted to time myself on csTimer, like always but I can't enter.
I don't know what to do, and I don't know what the problem is. Any help would be awesome.
The only thing showing up when I try to open the page is this:

_Safari can't find the server
Safari can't open the site "https://cstimer.net because Safari can not find the "cstimer.net"._


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 10, 2022)

hi

does the problem persist?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 18, 2022)

I am using csTimer+ and I wanted to change my session name. I clicked on the word session like how you normally change a session name and then the session option dissapeared. Here is the image.


Never Mind, I Figured it out sorry


----------



## JJtheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

title kinda says it all, it crashed, and google closed, when i reopened it everything was gone.


----------



## JJtheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

cstimer crashed and stats got wiped
it crashed just while i was scrambling, when i opened it backup everything was gone


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 23, 2022)

I was doing solves yesterday, and then I closed my computer. When I opened cstimer today, all my solves and sessions were gone. Is there any way to fix this?
I don't have a lot of solves on cstimer because I was using cubedesk and only recently switched back, but i have 490+ virtual solves on there.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 23, 2022)

*http*://cstimer.net

is not

*https*://cstimer.net

(Technically, they are one and the same, but it's your web browser that treats them differently. For security reasons, data set on the encrypted-in-transport version (https) cannot be read by the not-encrypted-in-transport version (http).)

Those are also not the same as cstimer.org, an alternative unofficial site (analogous to qqtimer.net not being the "official" qqTimer).

( @Imsoosm )

Was it fixed? Do you still have this problem with your data getting wiped?

Ever since the recent csTimer outage, I've seen a few reports here and there about csTimer sessions getting wiped, but (i) mine are still intact so idk what y'all have been doing and (ii) I've heard no follow-up on whether any of the affected people managed to get their sessions back.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 23, 2022)

It happens but you'll just have to live with it. You can back it up using the export button. Enjoy a fresh CSTimer!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 23, 2022)

Cstimer stores your data in your browser normally, so when the browser crashed it must've cleared its cache (this also happens when you clear search history). Unfortunately I don't think there's a way to get it back, I hope you didn't lose too many solves. Make sure you export to server, google account, or CSV file on a regular basis (I do it at least once daily) so that this doesn't happen again in the future.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> ( @Imsoosm )
> 
> Was it fixed? Do you still have this problem with your data getting wiped?
> 
> Ever since the recent csTimer outage, I've seen a few reports here and there about csTimer sessions getting wiped, but (i) mine are still intact so idk what y'all have been doing and (ii) I've heard no follow-up on whether any of the affected people managed to get their sessions back.


Yeah, I tried the http and the https but whenever I try the http link it brings me to the https one. But it's fine, I'll restart my solves and I'll wait for a few days, and I'll try backuping my files before I close my computer.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 10, 2022)

All right, I figured out why my data was wiped. My dad was clearing browser history because my computer was too full. 

Btw if I want to make backups for cstimer solves so I can later import them back in, do I save it as .txt files or .cvs files?


----------



## abnerpthen (May 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> All right, I figured out why my data was wiped. My dad was clearing browser history because my computer was too full.
> 
> Btw if I want to make backups for cstimer solves so I can later import them back in, do I save it as .txt files or .cvs files?


Best to save as txt, I don't think cstimer allows imports from csv files.

However, you might wanna look into backing it up with your Google or WCA account, or saving it onto cstimer's servers. At least that won't take up your storage space, and you wouldn't need to transfer files here and there for all your solves on multiple devices to be synced.


----------



## BirbBrain (May 16, 2022)

they updated cstimer+ and not all my work is gone
D:<


----------



## cuberswoop (May 16, 2022)

BirbBrain said:


> they updated cstimer+ and not all my work is gone
> D:<


That is why you use plustwo.rip


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 16, 2022)

Thankfully I have it downloaded. 


BirbBrain said:


> they updated cstimer+ and not all my work is gone
> D:<


----------



## BirbBrain (May 16, 2022)

UPDATE: i fixed it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Thankfully I have it downloaded.


Same


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 19, 2022)

there a cstimer+


----------



## cuberswoop (May 19, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> there a cstimer+


Here is a link to it. It is a google chrome extension. Here is a video on it:


----------



## xyzzy (May 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Never Mind, I Figured it out sorry


That's why you don't just say "never mind, I figured it out".

It's non-information; it doesn't help anyone who encounters the same problem, and that "anyone" might even be you from the future… as it is in this case. (If you encountered the problem once, why wouldn't you encounter it again?)

Try clicking around the top-left corner of the time-list area.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 19, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> That's why you don't just say "never mind, I figured it out".
> 
> It's non-information; it doesn't help anyone who encounters the same problem, and that "anyone" might even be you from the future… as it is in this case. (If you encountered the problem once, why wouldn't you encounter it again?)
> 
> Try clicking around the top-left corner of the time-list area.


Sorry, I will not say that I figured it out, thanks for the help


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

I've been experiencing a weird problem with cstimer recently. I use the shortcuts to switch events and sessions in cstimer (I use alt+uparrow/downarrow to flip through sessions), and somehow my 2x2 times ended up in my 3x3 session. Could this just be I am flipping through the sessions too fast (holding down can scroll all the way to the first session)? Or is it another problem?

Sometimes when this happens to me, I change to another session, and when I change it back the extra times are gone. But sometimes they remain there unless I delete the times (reloading the page doesn't even work in these situations).


----------



## AJT17 (May 19, 2022)

That is odd, I don't personally use the shortcuts, but possibly going slower while scrolling, or just not using the shortcuts could help.


----------



## T-Permutation (May 19, 2022)

I have a problem with CStimer. When I press and hold the ctrl keys (to start the timer), I take my hand off the ctrl keys and it stops at 0.02 seconds. How does this happen? How can I fix it? Any suggestions?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 29, 2022)

Can someone tell me what this is and what it should be on?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 29, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> View attachment 19436
> Can someone tell me what this is and what it should be on?


To calculate a 3x3 average, it's common to remove the first and last solve and calculate the average of the remaining three. But for calculating an average of 100 or so, it wouldn't make sense to just remove your very worst and very best solves. So instead, it's calculated by a percentage of solves removed on either end. For an ao100, your five best and five worst solves are removed. For smaller averages, I believe the percentage is rounded up.

I'm assuming that the explanation provided by CS timer didn't make sense to you, but make sure to always press the question mark button if there is one available.


----------



## Tabe (May 29, 2022)

Leave it on 5%.


----------



## Gavsters_Cubing (Aug 12, 2022)

I want to get some new color themes on cstimer+, so i want some codes. You have to hold shift and press c, SHIFT+C If anybody can tell me some codes, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SollsIsCool (Aug 12, 2022)

how do i get the codes to send to you


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 5, 2022)

How do I input a solve into cstimer without a time? Like if I reset the timer before the puzzle was solved because I was doing really badly and I still want to put my earned score into it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 6, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> How do I input a solve into cstimer without a time? Like if I reset the timer before the puzzle was solved because I was doing really badly and I still want to put my earned score into it.


Enter a time in and mark it as a dnf. that's the only way I know of.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 6, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> How do I input a solve into cstimer without a time? Like if I reset the timer before the puzzle was solved because I was doing really badly and I still want to put my earned score into it.


You could just stop the timer normally, take that time, and set it as a DNF.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 6, 2022)

To add to the other replies, you can press ctrl+3 to quickly set a solve to be a DNF. You can also do ctrl+2 for it to be a +2.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 6, 2022)

How do I merge 2 sessions?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 6, 2022)

So I have a weird problem with cstimer: everytime I open a session, it automatically resets that session. Because of this I have lost over 30k solves and it's really frustrating. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## qwr (Sep 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> How do I merge 2 sessions?


export to file and manually combine the data files


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> How do I merge 2 sessions?


Go into the session that you want to be on the end of the other session, then click on the "session" in blue text, then click on the "..." next to the other session, then press merge. The tab will give you a popup asking if you want to merge, then click yes.


----------



## Cuber987 (Oct 21, 2022)

I have no idea what happened to my cstimer 2x2 virtual cube. I was doing a solve, and then... A piece was missing and a piece had two yellows lol.


----------

